# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Odbrojavanje 2/2017 by iva_777

## iva_777

Imamo  :Heart:   :Very Happy:

----------


## sanjka

Bravo iva....cestitaaaaammmmm  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Narancica000

Cestitam Iva! Jako mi je drago zbog vas  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Nivana

iva čestitam na odbrojavanju, ali moram poželiti da se što prije opet otvori novo, još jedno ali barem s dva-tri imena...od bilo koga...

----------


## CHIARA...

Čestitam* Iva*. Nek bude skolska trudnoca do kraja.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

cestitam na malom srceku!

----------


## Giovi

Juhuuuuuu... znaci plodna godina je krenula...CEstitam Iva,i neka bude mirna i skolska trudnoca...i da namm uzivaaaaasss punoooo...
A mi ostale cure,hvatajmo se posla...  :Very Happy:

----------


## MonaLi

Čestitaaaaaaaam!!!!! Puno srece ti zelim  :Kiss: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Juuuupiiii! Kako je lijepo bilo vidjeti otvoreno odbrojavanje!

Čestitam i želim ti mirnu a veselu trudnoću!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sarasvati

Dobro jutro vam svima zelim! Kod mene svi spavaju, ja cu morati skuhati crni caj (nudim chat kasalj uz earl Grey) da ne bih i ja učinila isto. Trebam sto vise posla napraviti dok je mir. Po noci je moja cura imala neki okršaj s majmunima i jako smo se dugo grlile i čuvale od tih majmuna. Zijev.

----------


## November

Jutro!

Čestitam od srca na srčeku iva, i naravno na novom odbrojavanju, nek bude što manje stranica na ovom!

Ja sam jučer nakon odnosa obrisala roskasto... Tako da stiže M! Danas ili sutra vjerojatno.

----------


## Nivana

jutro.... kava-čaj-
Novembar  :Sad:   :Sad:  onda sve snage za sljedeći ciklus.... 

kod mene se ništa ne događa osim u glavi što razmišljam što ako bude? što ako ne?
 :Trči:

----------


## angiebanangie

Cestitam, Iva!!!

----------


## Natalie38

Jutro.
Mami nisi vidjela moj post. Meni je stigla M 8.2.

Cestitam na novom odbrojavanju.

----------


## mono111

Ivaa, cestitam !!!!!!!!

----------


## sarasvati

Mono, kako si? Je li otklonjena (tvoja) sumnja na molarnu?

----------


## CHIARA...

Bok curke. Evo i mene napokon. 3 i pol sata sam cekala fm.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Nivana

bome ovdje neko zatisje, da li iz razloga sto je vikend...ili ste se od zime poskrivale u mšije rupe... :Laughing:

----------


## Anka91

Cestitam iva na odbrojavanju neka  dalje sad ide sve glatko. Ja sam danas bila na 3D ultrazvuku,nesta prekrasno dr kaze da je sve u redu i sve na svom mjestu.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 11.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


*
*Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

odbrojavalice:

šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Iva čestitam!

Nivana kad piškiš?

----------


## Nivana

jao neznam šta bi mislila pošto mi ciklus jedan mjesec 29 jedan 32 dana i tako se izmjenjuju.....pokrili smo od 9-19...sad ko zna kad je bila O pa mislim da cu pričekati do kraja sljedečeg tjedna...ak budem mogla... :Cool:  :Laughing:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Jutro.
> Mami nisi vidjela moj post. Meni je stigla M 8.2.
> 
> Cestitam na novom odbrojavanju.


Oprosti.

----------


## CHIARA...

Cure imamo 2 folikula prirodno. Kolika je sansa za takvo nesto?

----------


## sarasvati

Pa sto nije da ih uvijek imamo vise pa se jedan izdvoji?

----------


## CHIARA...

Meni su se 2 izdvojila jednako velika-13 mm.

----------


## sarasvati

I oba ce punktirati? To je super, zar ne??

----------


## CHIARA...

Ako oba narastu dovoljno, punktirat ce ih. Ali postoji mogucnost da do ovulacije nastavi rasti samo jedan folikul, a ovaj drugi prestane rasti.

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara držim fige, ja sam jednom
Imala dva, izdržao je jedan... ali držim fige da imas dva pa da ti vrate oba  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona to je bilo s klomifenom? Ja ne pijem nista...

----------


## MonaLi

Da, ne znam da li to znaci da ce oba ovulirati, mozda je to normalno a mozda imas nade za blizancima, ne kužim se u to  :Smile:  sve je moguce 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Sarasvati,

A navodno nije molarna T bila. Rekla je dokt.da bi se valjda vidjelo u phd.
A beta mi jos nije pala...ne znam. Bila je u utorak 14!

Kako si ti?

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Cure imamo 2 folikula prirodno. Kolika je sansa za takvo nesto?


Sretno najsretnije!  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Chiara, nadam se da ce oba narasti i da ce oba punktirati i ti imati dvostruke šanse i mozda dvostruku sreću za devet mjeseci  :Smile: 

Mono, ja sam prvi put čula za molarnu od tebe i nimalo nije simpatična :/ Ta Beta ti se vec dugo povlači...  :Sad: 
Ja sam ok. Po starom, na ovoj temi, hahahaha!

----------


## sarasvati

Dobro jutro, svima! 
Imam rooibos s dodatkom karamele pa tko zeli! Ja cu ga prvi put probati.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 12.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


*
*Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

odbrojavalice:

šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## mono111

Sarasvati,
Ne znam ni sama vise sto bi mislila. Vadim betu u sri mislim, jer mi je dokt.rekla opet za tjedan dana pa se iskreno nadam da je 0.
I jos M nisam dobila,.proslo je 40 dana od kiretaze. :/

----------


## angiebanangie

Pozdrav curke!

Chiara, SRETNO! Vibram na najjace! 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## MAMI 2

Nivana kakvo je stanje?

----------


## November

curee evo popodnevne kavičice!

moje M još nema, spotinga nema, jedino nakon odnosa obrišem maaalo rozoga sa spermom.

bradavice ne smijem ni pipnuti koliko peku i bole, pogotovo desna.

ne znam.

----------


## sarasvati

November, November, nadam se da je to uskoro vesela vijest!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Narancica000

November, a test?  :sherlock:

----------


## CHIARA...

Hocemo test!  :Joggler:

----------


## sarasvati

Žena možda čeka Valentinovo :D

----------


## CHIARA...

> Žena možda čeka Valentinovo :D


Neka pisa danas, a pokloni za Valentinovo.  :Grin:

----------


## Giovi

November ja ne znam sta se ceka... :Smile: 
Chiara znaci navijamo za blizanceke...  :Very Happy: 
Nego ja imam pitanje opet vezano za ove lh trakice. Sad sam pisnula prvu,drzala sam je u mokraci dok nije onaj dio gdje dodju te linije potamnio,znaci mozda minutu. Ne pise nigdje koliko se drzi unutra,samo da se rezultat ocita u roku 10min. Ili? 
Ja sam cim se pojavila samo kontrolna linija bacila ca test. Jesam li trebala cekati? 
Ok,to su dva pitanja,sta sad...  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Giovi, test se u urinu drži cca 10sekundi... nikako minutu. A kad izvadiš trakicu odlozis ju na suho i nakon 10min pogledaš i to je to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Giovi

Aha...nisam strasno fulala za prvo pisanje.  :Very Happy: 
Kao tele!  :Very Happy: 
Mislim,nisam je drzala minutu,vec koliko je trebalo da taj dio kao upije ali nisam brojala pa sam zaokruzila,a u svakom slucaju test je odmah zavrsio u vatri  :Smile:  
Tako da sutra pocinjem ispocetka. Kada je najbolje te testice piskit? Razna vremena sam procitala,ali nekako mi najlogicnije kad se krene ovako rano pisati onda popodne a kada mislim da se blizi O onda i ujutro i popodne ili?

----------


## November

Trakice se piške popodne, i bar 2h prije ne smiješ ništa piti niti piškiti. Ja sam tako, ali kad je bila pozitivna i kad sam ulovila pik, tad sam piškila prijepodne. Probaj prvo popodne, pa kad misliš da se bliži O možeš prijepodne i opet popodne.

Ma nećuuu test, strah me, joj, al evo ako sutra ne dođe onda ću ga napraviti. Valjda. Znate kako je, bojim se previše minusa, opet ću bit u da ne kažem čemu onda danima.

Al da je ovaj spoting (zapravo i nije jer na gaćicama nema ništa već samo unutra) totalno drukčiji nego prije, i bojom i količinom i svime, je. Maaaaaaaaaa

----------


## MonaLi

Giovi - meni je rečeno da se piški iza 18h, ja recimo ujutro nikad nisam ulovila PIK, samo navečer oko 22h, i tako svaki put


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Giovi

Ok...hvala vam puno curke...  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Trakice se piške popodne, i bar 2h prije ne smiješ ništa piti niti piškiti. Ja sam tako, ali kad je bila pozitivna i kad sam ulovila pik, tad sam piškila prijepodne. Probaj prvo popodne, pa kad misliš da se bliži O možeš prijepodne i opet popodne.
> 
> Ma nećuuu test, strah me, joj, al evo ako sutra ne dođe onda ću ga napraviti. Valjda. Znate kako je, bojim se previše minusa, opet ću bit u da ne kažem čemu onda danima.
> 
> Al da je ovaj spoting (zapravo i nije jer na gaćicama nema ništa već samo unutra) totalno drukčiji nego prije, i bojom i količinom i svime, je. Maaaaaaaaaa


Sretno!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Jutro, kavica se kuha. November ~~~~II.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 13.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


*
*Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

odbrojavalice:

vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooo!

----------


## tocekica

Cure, ja mislim da ovaj ciklus nisam ni ovulirala zbog stresa( imam već nekoliko dana blagi svjetlosmeđi spotting). Bila sam i na antibioticima i još sam imala neke stresne situacije i vidi vraga. Već mi se to dogodilo jednom ove godine (kad sam prokrvarila 36 DC)...

----------


## November

Hvala cure!

Pokušavam zaokupirati misli nečim drugim, pa ćemo vidjeti šta će bitiiiii, još neću test raditi, osim ako neću moći izdržati!

----------


## iva_777

Jutro cure!

Hvala vam svima od  :Heart:  
Na kraju nisam bila kod svog gin jer je bas taj dan otisao na kongres  :gaah: , pa me MM odveo privatno na uzv cisto da budem mirna. Iako smo jos jako mali srceko je lijepo treperilo.
Sad vas kak veli Narancica posipam sa trudnickom prasinom i zelim vam da ovo odbrojavanje ne bude duze od 5 stranica.

*Nivana November* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ajmo pluseke na sunce!

----------


## Nivana

pozdrav zenice...evo ja cu samo ukratk reci da budem jos pricekala s testom...ali vrag me neda mira pa sam dlucila vidjeti da li stare metode zaista funkcioniraju (moje malo istrazivanje) ako je jos netko za neka napravi pa mi javi sto se dogada da vidimo da li zbilja se mozemo s tim mjeriti ili da li su te metode bile ucinkovite,...znaci i trudnice i ne trudnice da vidimo sto se dogada...
ja sam ovu metodu iskosala prije testa 

 Izbjeljivač/varikina

Izbjeljivači se najčešće koriste za izbjeljivanje garderobe i skidanje fleka. Međutim, izbjeljivač može da vam pomogne i kod utvrđivanja trudnoće. Pitate se kako? U posudu u koju ste ujutru urinirali sipajte malo izbjeljivača i to dobro promješajte. Vjerovanje je da je žena najvjerovatnije u blaženom stanju ukoliko se pojavi pjena ili balončići. U ovom slučaju, ako i prije testa sumnjate da ste trudni, poželjno bi bilo da vaš partner pomiješa supstance umjesto vas, jer izbjeljivač isparava pa ako ste zaista u drugom stanju ne bi bilo poželjno da to udišete.  meni je bilo pjene kao nenormalno...
msm nevjerujem nista dok ne kupim pravi test...
probajte i vi da vidim da li ce se svima pjeniti... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## November

Nivana hahahaha nevjerojatno al o tome sam ja jučer čitala hahahaha!!! 

O bože ovdje smo stvarno svi ludi :D

Ja sam htjela napraviti onaj test sa pastom za zube (bijela pasta + urin, pomiješati i ako poprimi plavičastu boju onda je +) ali nisam rekao mi je muž da će me se odreći hahah :D

----------


## danijela 1990

Evo javljam se da isprobam ovaj drugi experiment s pastom za zube. Posto varikinu nemam

----------


## danijela 1990

Hehe, nista se nije desilo. Urin ostao iste boje kao i pasta

----------


## November

Tako sam si i mislila :D

----------


## tocekica

Cure, pravac dm ili apoteka i nabavite test, ne se igrati s varikinom  :Nope: .

----------


## CHIARA...

Bok curke. Sretno s testicima i popiskite + .

----------


## danijela 1990

Cekamo testice i plusice. Sretno curee

----------


## Bajbiblue

Trebam malu pomoć od nekog ko se zaista razumije u ove hormone. Dakle, napisala mi je doktorica da uradim: LH, FSH, estradiol, progesteron, testeron i ponovo prolaktin. Sad je li potrebno da opet radim progesteron imam ga iz proslog ciklusa i plus zato sto se on ne radi sada, to ste mi objasnili. I da li su nalazi ok, ako ih budem radila sutra, jer danas sam dobila menustraciju, sutra bi dakle bio 2 dan menustracije. Ja bih da ih radim 3 dan imam osjecaj da je to idealno, ali nece mi biti rezultati gotovi do petak, a ja imam zakazan termin kod doktorice u petak..

Dakle, da li je rezultat hormona valjan ako je rađen 2 dana ciklusa jer pise od 2 dana do petog, ali nekako mi treci je idealan..

----------


## November

Bajbi, hormoni se vade od 2-5 dc, dakle 2.dan je sasvim ok, bez brige.

I progesteron mora biti iz istog ciklusa kao i ostali hormoni, pošto je svaki ciklus priča za sebe...Tako da izvadi sad te hormone lijepo sutra i onda ponovo izvadi progesteron 21.dc.

Držim fige da budu ok  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Progesteron se vadi 7 dana nakon ovulacije, nije svakome to 21 DC.

----------


## Nivana

ah novembar, ja sam to čitala i reko ajde da se zabavim...mozda ime neki istine...al neznam koga bi pitalla da to napravi da vidimo sta se dogada da mi u oći nebi rekli zar sam ludaaa....ono :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
znaci ako ima koja volje da jos to napravi neka javi...stvarno me zanima...
a naravno bila sam u dm-u i kupila PRAVI testić, sad vidjet ću do kad ču uspjeti a da ga ne iskoristim... :Very Happy:

----------


## November

Ja nisam izdržala i maloprije sam napravila test. Ništa. Osim neke sjene koja je vidljiva samo pod određenim kutem...Ali to umišljam, malo je ima malo nema. Al čak i MM ju je vidio na sekundu, haha. Ako ne dođe M, ponavljam u subotu ujutro, prije ne!

----------


## Nivana

ma probaj s varikinom...hahahahahhahahaha  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
ja cu jos malo pricekati...al imam neki cudan bol koze oko pupka...
i jedna stara strija me boli..  :Sad:  onak pecka

----------


## Nivana

> Hehe, nista se nije desilo. Urin ostao iste boje kao i pasta


to znači da nisi trudna..hhahahahah  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## danijela 1990

> to znači da nisi trudna..hhahahahah


Hehe, pa izgleda. Ionako nekih posebnih simptoma nema

----------


## Narancica000

> Ja nisam izdržala i maloprije sam napravila test. Ništa. Osim neke sjene koja je vidljiva samo pod određenim kutem...Ali to umišljam, malo je ima malo nema. Al čak i MM ju je vidio na sekundu, haha. Ako ne dođe M, ponavljam u subotu ujutro, prije ne!


*November* procitaj ovaj post ispod iz mog dobitnog ciklusa. Te sjene sam samo ja vidjela! Ni MM nije nista vidio. Sretno draga, i moj ti je savjet da lijepo odes sutra u ljekarnu i kupis si neki super osjetljivi test kako bi ustedila igru zivaca do subote  :fige:  




> Evo mene nervozne! Ne znam sto bih mislila, pa evo vas trazim rijec utjehe. 
> Pojela bi se sada najradije jer jutros nisam popiskila prvim jutarnjim urinom test nego tek trecim. Ne pitajte kako i zasto.
> I pitate se koji je rezultat? Opet ista ona sjena! 
> Pod mojom pretpostavkom da je O bila na 19dc, danas bi mi trebao biti 11dpo. Znam da je rano, i znam da se be zveze nerviram al bar me vi razumijete. 
> Znam da trebam pricekat ponedjeljak, i da ce mi tad biti sve jasnije ali zelja i nada cine svoje. 
> Netko me pitao da stavim sliku testa, pa ga ja evo stavljam u prilog, to je danasnji. U zivo se bolje vidi, na slici jako tesko.
> https://postimg.org/image/dg33dwawt


/

----------


## nivesa

Cure sretno u novom odbrojavanju! Zelim vam sto prije sljedece ! 
November...koliko sam se ja sjena nagledala iz ciklusa u ciklus...odi u ljekarnu kupi ili Geratherm (cca 30kn) ili ultra Gravignost (50-60kn)
Oni su ti od 10 mlu osjetljivosti. Pisni s prvom jutarnjom. Ako je onaj tvoj test One Step on bi isto trebao biti od 10 mlu pa ako je na njemu bila sjena na ovima bi se trebala vidjeti crta.
Sretno!

----------


## fitnessgirl

Jutro cure  :Smile:  
Meni je dr. na pregledu 27.1.prvog rekao da je kroz dan-dva ovulacija, i da cu oko 10.2 dobiti vjesticu... s obzirom da je zadnja M  bila 18.1, to bi bio kraci ciklus nego prosli ( M 18.12, O 1.1.).... da mu vjerujem i ponadam se, ili ne? :/

----------


## November

Hvala vam cure!

Radila sam onaj najjeftiniji, One step. Nakon 2l tekućine kroz dan, i jedno 5x obavljanja male nužde. I jedva sam se popiškila, al znate kako je, jednostavno nisam mogla izdržati,, glupača!!!

Sad sam se već polako počela nadati, kao da imam neki osjećaj, ne znam, možda je euforija, možda umišljam, a možda...
Al kad je i glupan od MM morao reć i da i on nešto vidi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mada, rekla bih da mi je jučer bio 14dpo, tad bi se valjda trebala vidjeti bar malo jača sjena, a ne ova moja koja je zaista skoro pa nevidljiva. Sjena sjenine sjene. Uslikala sam bila, na slici se ništa ne vidi. izbrisala sliku naravno jer me nervirala :D

Još mi se jedna stvar mota po glavi, a to su riječi jednog starog ginekologa - ako M kasni, mogu biti 2 stvari, ili nije bilo O, ili je T. A pošto sam ja 99,9% sigurna da je O bilo, hm...

Test neću sto posto ponavljati prije subote, nema šanseeeeee, tek tad, lijep odmah ujutro i gotovo. I tad ću znati sa sigurnošću jel je ili nije. Izdržat ću!

----------


## MonaLi

*Fitness* - da, trebala bi dobiti M od 12-16.dana nakon ovulacije, danas ti je ajmo reći taj 16. dan (ako pretpostavimo da je O bila 30.1.) Pišni već danas ili sutra, trebalo bi se vidjeti ako je trudnoća  :Smile:  Držim fige  :Smile: 

*November* - M zna kasniti iz više razloga, ali nadam se da je tvoj trudnoća  :Smile:  Pišni sutra jedan kvalitetan i trebalo bi se nešto vidjeti  :Smile:  Ako dočekaš subotu, svaka čast hehe Držim fige

----------


## tocekica

> Test neću sto posto ponavljati prije subote, nema šanseeeeee, tek tad, lijep odmah ujutro i gotovo. I tad ću znati sa sigurnošću jel je ili nije. Izdržat ću!


Pitanje je dali ćemo mi izdržati... :Razz: 
Fitness i November, ajde testiće na sunce.
i naravno, kuham kavu  :Wink: 
P.S. Sanjala sam da sam dobila paket duda i bočica za bebu i mislila što će mi to jer ne mislim davati bebi bočicu...

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 14.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


*
*Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

odbrojavalice:

tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroo!
*Sretno valentinovo*!

Oooo čini mi se da je ns pomolu novo odbrojavanje!

----------


## November

Ja sam jedan riješila, sad je Nivana na redu, pa ću opet ja :D

----------


## November

i daaa, sretno valentinovooooooo!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## danijela 1990

Sretno valentinovoo. Mislim da bi bio savrsen poklon uz romanticnu vecericu plusic. Ja nebi izdrzala do subote pogotovo jer je danas dan zaljubljenih

----------


## November

Da ali danas ako ću raditi opet će biti popodne, i opet se neće ništa vidjeti. 
I onda ću biti jadna, ne želim si to.

Nemojte me nagovarati popustit ću!!!!! :Unsure:

----------


## sanjka

*fitness i november*, iz tog razloga sto ste vec debelo u dpo....15, 16 u bilo koje doba dana ako piskite danas test ce pokazati trudnocu ako je doslo do nje. Dovoljno je da 2 sata ne piskite i ne pijete puno tekucine.

*Cyclo test* je takodjer dobar test i 10 miu osjetljivost.
Cijena je oko 30-ak kn.

One step testovi nisu pouzdani i treba se maknuti od tih kineza jer je kao sto znate i narancica imala sou s njima.

*Nivana* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Nivana

pozdrav ženice, ručak gotov...danas sam poranila...bila sam budna već od sedam(što nikad u životu sama svojevoljno se nisam probudila)
ja kažem mužu sretno valentinovo, on menoi da je njemu valentinovo svaki dan  :Heart:  :Heart:  poklončić ću mu dati kad se vrati s posla...zaboravila sam...

već sam rekla da sam ja test pribavila,..do kad ću moć u njega gledati..sad cu vidjeti kakav sam karakter...odredila sam barem do petka...ili najranije u 34dc jooooooj

Novembar bolje još malo pričekaj, nedaj se...nek se curke malo grizu...da nebude sve odma jasnno... :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## sarasvati

Tu je uzbudljivo!  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure...pisalice,evo ja sam pisnula jutros jedan da vas potaknem...jest da je to za ovulaciju ali test je test zar ne? Hihihi...
U svakom slucaju sretnooooo vam kad god pisnete i da nas sto prije razveselite plusicem...  :Smile:

----------


## Narancica000

> *fitness i november*
> 
> One step testovi nisu pouzdani i treba se maknuti od tih kineza jer je kao sto znate i narancica imala sou s njima.


Kada sam na 14 dpo ujutro popiskila opet testice, First Response pokazao jasnu crvenu crtetinu, One Step je I dalje pokazaivao sjenu.

----------


## November

Izludjet ću. Sama sebi idem na živce. Svako malo idem na wc vidjet jel došla gadura. Naravno, nema je. 

Moj One step test je baš "test", plastični sa rozim čepom, nije trakica...

Najrađe bi otišla s posla u dm po bar 2 testa, odmah napravila jedan i onda idući u subotu. Pa tko će dočekati subotu? To su još 3 i pol dana. 

Moram se skulirati  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

> Izludjet ću. Sama sebi idem na živce. Svako malo idem na wc vidjet jel došla gadura. Naravno, nema je. 
> 
> Moj One step test je baš "test", plastični sa rozim čepom, nije trakica...
> 
> Najrađe bi otišla s posla u dm po bar 2 testa, odmah napravila jedan i onda idući u subotu. Pa tko će dočekati subotu? To su još 3 i pol dana. 
> 
> Moram se skulirati


e kao da gledam sebe...isto non stop provjeravam...ahhahah ludosti... a sta je to tri dana...nista... :Shock:  :Grin:  ko se naso javljat...
ni sama neznam kako cu i sta cu...ajmo sutra ujutro hhahahahahahah kako popustam....

----------


## November

Ma, idem poslije posla po test pa kud puklo da puklo. I radit ću ga sutra ujutro. Ako bude minus, ne radim ga više nikad!!!!

A šta ako nisam trudna a M ne dolazi? Moram kod gin? Koliko da ju još čekam prije nego odem?

----------


## MonaLi

*Giovi* - zakaj si piškila Lh ujutro? Najbolje ti je predvečer...  :Wink: 
I što kaže trakica?

*November i Nivana* - ajmoooooooo.... pišanjeeeeee  :Klap:

----------


## sarasvati

November, pa dogodi se nekad i da kasni...nadam se da to nije slucaj kod tebe!
Ja sam vec pisala, svoja oba pozitivna testa sam radila navecer. I dalje stojim kod toga, ak sam trudna, trudna sam u bilo koje doba dana.  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Bok cure. Vibram na najjace da testici pokazu plusic.  :Smile:

----------


## danijela 1990

Ja sam bila kupila 2 testa sto su u kutiji zajedno. Ali malo skuplji. Imala sam u planu isprobati onak bezveze navecer jedan a drugi za ozbiljno ujutro. I nakraju sam oba imala pozitivna navecer.

----------


## fitnessgirl

Mislim da cu pricekati jos koji dan... nekako se ne nadam... nisam ni ovulaciju

----------


## fitnessgirl

Ma ja jos necu...nekako se ni ne nadam... nisam ovulaciju osjetila kao u proslom ciklusu. Mozda neka mala bol/ strecanje tamo gdje je bio folikul... mislim da cu pocekat 18.2.   Dosla je 18.12, 18.1, pa mozda sad 18.2... koliko folikul mora narasti da bi puknuo kod ovulacije? 27.1 mi je bio 18mm

----------


## November

Mislim da puca na 25 mm, al vjerujem da je kod svakog to drukčije, nekom može i sa 20 mm. Cure će bolje znati.

Ja opet dobila spotting, smeđe totalno, tako da neću raditi test, jer mislim da će M stići.  :Cekam:

----------


## Giovi

Mona,jucer sam zaboravila da ne smijem piti ni piskiti pa reko,ajde ujutro cu...trakica kaze da se samo kontrolna crta pokazala. Mozda je od ove druge bila sjena ali mi se nije dalo muciti i hvatati kut svijetla kad mi treba jasna crtica...  :Very Happy:

----------


## MonaLi

*Giovi* - ajde onda dobro  :Razz:  Da, ta druga mora biti jednako tamna kao kontrolna, ali ako je skoro jednako tamna onda si blizu  :Smile: 

*Fitness* Folikul puca na cca 22mm pa do 25mm, ali opet dobro kaže November, nekome i na manje/više... Ali opet ni ne znaš koliko ti dnevno naraste, nekome 1mm a nekome 3mm tako da to nije mjerilo isto...

----------


## Nivana

Eto neizvjesnosti više nema sutra 1dc

----------


## MAMI 2

A dajjj, pa šta je ovo?
Baš sam se pobadala da imamo+!

----------


## CHIARA...

Laku noc cure. Bas steta da nista od plusica.  :Sad:  
Drzite mi fige sutra za punkciju.

----------


## November

Nivana žao mi je  :Sad:  Ajmo sad brzo se pripremi za nove pobjede!!!  :Smile: 

Chiara držim fige!

Moja M nije došla, smeđarim maaalo.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Laku noc cure. Bas steta da nista od plusica.  
> Drzite mi fige sutra za punkciju.


Sretno!! Javiiii

----------


## tocekica

November, nije gotovo. napravi testić i ako opet ima crticu, pa makar i jedva vidljivu odi vaditi betu. Ako ti je beta pozitivna trk po progesteron...

----------


## Nivana

koji bed!!  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  a ja bila uvjerena

Novembar jos nam ti ostaješ...

----------


## tocekica

Nivana, baš ti je onak fest krenulo ili mrlja...ja sam imala u drugoj t hematom i krvarila sam svježu krv koja se izmjenjivala s spottingom, morala sam nositi uložak. (da nisam testirala 15 minuta prije nego kaj sam prokrvarila-i dobila blijedu crticu samo bi si zabilježila početak M...ovako sam prekopala smeće , provjerila test i otišla giniću)

----------


## November

U mom spottingu ima onako i malih "mrvica", kao komadići sluzi smeđe, a negdje sam pročitala ako je tako da onda nije sigurno trudnoća.

Ako ne dođe danas, a mislim da hoće jer me boli trbuh, onda sutra radim test.

----------


## Sybila

> November, nije gotovo. napravi testić i ako opet ima crticu, pa makar i jedva vidljivu odi vaditi betu. Ako ti je beta pozitivna trk po progesteron...


Ja se s ovim jako jako slazem! November, uzmi pouzdan test - Intimplus, gravignost ili cyclo test, nemoj uzimati CB ili one jeftinjare iz dm-a. Ma cak i da odes vaditi betu i bez testa... Mozda se nesto pokusava zadrzati, ali treba mu dodatak utrogestana. 
Drzim fige!

----------


## November

Ništa, stigla je M!* Danas 1.dc.*

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 15.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


*
*Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

odbrojavalice:

tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 1.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Curke moje grlimmm!

----------


## CHIARA...

Imamo stanicu. Punkcija je bila malo bolnija nego zadnji put.

----------


## November

Chiara bravo!

Mi ovaj ciklus napadamo sa svih strana. Pit ću marulju svaki dan dok ne ulovim pozitivnu LH trakicu, nakon toga ću piti stolisnik. Konopljiku pijem bez prestanka. Ima da se sredi sve!!!!!!

----------


## Nivana

> Nivana, baš ti je onak fest krenulo ili mrlja...ja sam imala u drugoj t hematom i krvarila sam svježu krv koja se izmjenjivala s spottingom, morala sam nositi uložak. (da nisam testirala 15 minuta prije nego kaj sam prokrvarila-i dobila blijedu crticu samo bi si zabilježila početak M...ovako sam prekopala smeće , provjerila test i otišla giniću)


neznam ni sam, sinoć je krenulo a samo brisanjem i onak nekakva sluz se rastezala s krvi...do sad onak jako malo, al me boli trbuh...tj.dva put jači grč...vidjet ce mo za dalje...
Novembar par koraka sam ispred tebe...pratiš me...
chiara sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## November

Ja sam dragom naručila čuvene Mens arginmax, kad stignu počet će ih piti. Ima ih 90, piše da se pije 6 dnevno (???), to mi je svakako previše nekako s obzirom da ni ne znamo kakav je spermiogram, pa će on piti 1 dnevno 3 mjeseca i gotovo. A tad ćemo ionako krenuti na pretrage ako ništa ne bude.
Po drugim forumima pišu da su im muževi pili 1 (ili max 2) na dan i da su stvarno imali super rezultate. Neda mi se dragog više šopati sa svim i svačim, ovako ću mu dati tu 1 i gotovo  :Smile: 

Jedino sam još mislila smiksati mu med i orahe (imam domaći med i orahe koji stoje samo), a on to jako voli jesti, pa nek si gospon pojede žličicu svaki dan!

Za sebe još nemam neki plan, već sam si pomalo smiješna s tim čajevima i tinkturama, al nedam se!!! Iako me sad malo depra hvata, al proći će čim dođem doma zagrlim muža i popijem s njim kavicu  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Chiara bravo!
> 
> Mi ovaj ciklus napadamo sa svih strana. Pit ću marulju svaki dan dok ne ulovim pozitivnu LH trakicu, nakon toga ću piti stolisnik. Konopljiku pijem bez prestanka. Ima da se sredi sve!!!!!!


Imam tinkturu konopljike, i caj od stolisnika... mogu oboje istovremeno? Pocinjem kad zavrsi vjestica ili?   Hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

Jupiiii!!!  :Smile: )) za Chiaru!!

----------


## fitnessgirl

I ja dobila M... danas 1dc

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala curke. Fitness znaci da ti nece dr V raditi HSG?

----------


## November

Fitnessgirl možeš slobodno oboje istovremeno.
Možeš početi odmah.
Stolisnik možeš po želji - cijeli ciklus ili samo nakon ovulacije.

----------


## sarasvati

A eto ga na...  :Sad:  
Hoce li nam se svima ivdje uskladiti ciklus? :D

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Hvala curke. Fitness znaci da ti nece dr V raditi HSG?


Rekao mi je da je tamo do 21.2 i da dodem ako prestane vjestica do onda... narucila sam se 21.2 pa se nadam da ce prestat do onda... obicno mi prode za 5 dana

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Fitnessgirl možeš slobodno oboje istovremeno.
> Možeš početi odmah.
> Stolisnik možeš po želji - cijeli ciklus ili samo nakon ovulacije.


Hvala na info  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> A eto ga na...  
> Hoce li nam se svima ivdje uskladiti ciklus? :D


Tako izgleda :D

----------


## Giovi

Evo cure i mene... ja sam ugledala svoj prvi "pozitivan" test..hahha... lh trakica je pokazala drugu crticu,svijetlija naravno od kontrolne ali bar mogu reci da sam napokon vidjela kako bi izgledao pozitivan test...  :Very Happy:

----------


## sarasvati

Čim sam pročitala, Giovi; išla skrolat koji ti je dc :D  Sedmi?? Rano ili? Sto sad znati ta svijetla crta? (poludit će cure koje znaju i strpljivo svaki put odgovore, a svaki put netko drugi od nas pita).

----------


## MonaLi

> Čim sam pročitala, Giovi; išla skrolat koji ti je dc :D  Sedmi?? Rano ili? Sto sad znati ta svijetla crta? (poludit će cure koje znaju i strpljivo svaki put odgovore, a svaki put netko drugi od nas pita).


hahaha evo ja ću ti odgovoriti strpljivo  :Smile:  Druga crtica zapravo ne znači puno osim ako je jaaaako tamna ili skroz tamna kao kontrolna ili tamnija. Što više krene tamniti to je ovulacija bliže, ali nije ni to pravilo, sve ovisi o hormonima, meni je recimo uvijek ta druga crta dosta vidljiva, ali ja imam pcos.  Super su te trakice, dobar je osjećaj kad uloviš PIK i znaš da će O jaaako brzo  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

Sara,Mona ti odgovorila... :Very Happy: 
Ne znaci trenutno puno ali meni je fora jer sam vidjela kako izgleda test sa dvije crte...hahahhaha

----------


## MonaLi

*Giovi* - hehe tak sam si i ja bila sretna jer sam zamišljala da je to test na trudnoću  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 16.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


*
*Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

odbrojavalice:
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## November

Jutro!

Daaa i ja sam bila presretna dok sam prvi put piškila LH trakicu haha...A tek dok sam pik ulovila...

Jučer me uhvatila depresija, baš sam bila jadna...13 ciklusa i ništa. Al odlučila sam skupa s MM da ćemo računati kao da je ovo bio prvi ciklus, a sad kreće drugi, jer tek sad točno pratimo O. I gotovo! Pa ne može sudbina biti prokleta koliko mi možemo biti uporni!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CHIARA...

Kava, caj, kakao, posluzite se.
*November* samo pozitivno razmisljajte. Ja sam se malo previse unijela u sve to i nekako mislim da je veca sansa za uspjeh ako sto manje razmisljamo o tome. Treba se zaokupiti necime sto nas veseli, a ne svaki mjesec razmisljati o plodnim danima i zasto nije doslo do trudnoce. Mladi ste, imate vremena, a beba ce doci.  :Kiss:  
*Giovi* veselje je vidjeti 2 crte na lh, a zamisli tek na testicu. Pa pali bi u nesvjest.  :Laughing:

----------


## November

Ma znaaam, da, mladi smo, sve to stoji, ali kad si ne mogu pomoći, 99 posto vremena sam super a onda opet, ponekad imam ovakve dane...Na poslu sam i doslovno bi najradije otišla doma da mogu u miru plakati!
Pa imam 25 godina, trebala bih samo tako ostati trudna...Još dok mi gin kaže kako nema aposlutno nikakve osnovne po kojoj bi me već sad poslala na pretrage, koliko je to lijepo za čuti toliko i nije, jer želim znati koji vrag ne valja!!!

Al dobro, proći će me.

----------


## CHIARA...

Ja te razumijem. Tako sam i ja izgubila puno vremena jer nam je sa nalazima sve u redu. Isto tako nismo odmah mogli u postupak nego smo pola godine isli na tempirane odnose gdje smo pratili ovulaciju. Svaki mjesec je ovulacija uredna, a od trudnoce ni T. Nakon HSG koji nam je uredan su rekli da je velika sansa za trudnocu pa nista. Znaci sve je s nama u redu, 4 postupka smo prosli do sada. I mi smo htjeli da mi kazu da nesto nije u redu pa da to mogu popraviti, bilo bi mi lakse.

----------


## November

Koliko imate godina?

Ne znam što bih rekla. Ljuta sam, tužna sam. Ali negdje duboko u sebi ZNAM da ću biti trudna...I onda mi se to sve zbrčka u glavi i nastane kaos...

----------


## CHIARA...

Ja 32, mm 35 godina.

----------


## November

I vi ste mladi!
I moj MM ima 35.

Ja znam da sam ja baš jako jako mlada i da stvarno imam vremena, ali ja isto tako jako jako želim bebu SAD, imam sve i samo mi to fali da si potpuno zaokružim život i živim ga onako kako želim. A želim bebu, svoju i MM-ovu, malu bebicu..

Nekako sam si zacrtala u glavi da ću ove godine ostati trudna. I hoću. Kako god! Ionako mi ništa u životu nije išlo lako, pa naravno da ne ide ni to, ali nema veze. Svašta mi žene možemo izdržati  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

*November* - kad čitam tebe vidim sebe... Toliko sam nekad isfrustrirana da bi otišla negdje na livadu i vrištala. Ali to su samo takvi dani... Ja sam se sad smirila malo jer radim planove za putovanje u 9.mj, i mislim si "ovu godinu ću svakako nekako obilježiti" ili ću ostati trudna a ako i ne onda idem na put. Pa sam nekako mirnija i možda urodi plodom :D
A tebi bi savjetovala da napravite što prije spermiogram, i ako je sve ok... samo si dajte još malo vremena  :Wink:

----------


## Bajbiblue

Zdravo curke moje  :Smile: 
Ponovo vodim bitku sa prolaktinom. Evo rezultata hormona, radjeni su treci dan ciklusa:

Progesteron: 0,7
LH: 6,5
FSH: 9,3
Estradiol: 17,7
Testeron: 0,341
Prolaktin: 1047,0 a prosli put bio 687 , sad se nadam da će mi uključit terapiju.
Sutra mi je termin kod doktorice, ostalo mi je da uradim insulinemiju i ogtt, i krvnu sliku.  :Smile: 

Jel omjer LH,FSH i estradiola barem ok?

----------


## CHIARA...

Hej Bajbi. Meni je odnos FSH:LH 1:1  i mpo je rekao da je to ok. Progesteron si sada vadila? Mislim da moras i 7 dana iza ovulacije da bi ti nalaz bio valjan. Prolaktin ti je previsok i ne mozes nikako ostati trudna dok je tako. Obavezno ti moraju dati terapiju.

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Hej Bajbi. Meni je odnos FSH:LH 1:1  i mpo je rekao da je to ok. Progesteron si sada vadila? Mislim da moras i 7 dana iza ovulacije da bi ti nalaz bio valjan. Prolaktin ti je previsok i ne mozes nikako ostati trudna dok je tako. Obavezno ti moraju dati terapiju.


Da CHIARA, znam. I znala sam da će biti visok, jer su me grudi toliko svrbile i imala sam osjecaj da mi je voda curila malo skroz, jer je kao dvije kapljice kroz majicu prošlo.. :/ 

Sutra cu da vidim i da li je polip tu još uvijek.  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Curke sutra pišite *3dc.*

----------


## CHIARA...

*Šiškica*  :Love: 
*Bajbi* sredit ces ti to cim dobijes terapiju.

----------


## Vlattka

Pozdrav svima i čestitke Ivi :Smile: 
Ja sam bila kod ginićke prije točno tjedan dana na redovnom pregledu i ona reče da mi je tada (na 20. dan ciklusa) sve izgledalo kako i treba baš na taj dan u običnom, ne produženom ciklusu (kako moji obično budu). Šta, kako, nemam pojma, testiram se prekosutra pa ćemo vidjeti. Rekla mi je da kad i ako prođe godinu dana neuspješnih pokušaja dođem da vidimo ima li kakvih problema. 
November, poznato mi je ovo kad te živcira ok nalaz:/ I ja sam imala takav stav kad mjesecima, još u doba kad mi nije padalo na pamet da želim biti trudna, nije bilo ni ovulacije, ni menstruacije. I onda idem na pretrage i sve ok. Kako može biti ok kad nije? Kad imaš neki problem, bar znaš da ga imaš, a ne da tapkaš u mjestu. Bar sam tako tad mislila. S odmakom, ipak je bolje kad ne postoji još kakva dodatna dijagnoza i problemi...

----------


## Bajbiblue

Moram da se uključim na temu nerviranja kada ti doktor kaže da je sve uredu. To je jako iritantno, ja znam da nije, ja vidim da nije, na kraju osjećam na svom tijelu da nije, a oni meni da jeste!
Da nije bilo ovog foruma, ja pojma ne bih imala, i vjerovatno bih lutala i tapkala u mjestu. Šest kvazi doktora ginića me uvjeravalo da je sve ok. Ja sam znala da nije, i istina je, lakše je kada imaš problem, tj. kada znaš da ima nešto što onemogućava nego kada te uvjeravaju da je sve super. 
Ja imam visok TSH i Prolaktin, polip kojeg sutra trebam kontrolisat i znam da su to moji razlozi. 
I lakše je.. jednostavno ne nadam se toliko svaki ciklus.

Mada ja imam 21 godinu i svi mi to pripisuju kao prednost ( ne znam bap da jeste, ja ne smatram tako ) a MM 26. Rano smo krenuli u sve ovo, ali drago mi je da jesmo. Sada sam samo hrabrija i jača za sve ono što me čeka.

Pozdravljam Vas sve, jer ste sve divne i nježne, i pune podrške!  :Kiss:

----------


## tocekica

Vlattka, ~~~ za prekosutra.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 17.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


*
*Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

odbrojavalice:
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Olaaa!
A gdje je kava?

----------


## CHIARA...

Evo kuham. Ima i caja pa se posluzite.  :Smile:

----------


## Vlattka

Dobro jutro svima :Smile:  Evo ja svoju kavu popila čekajući da dijete zaspe i trudeći se da ne zaspem uz nju, pa sad kad imam mir nemam kavu.
Tocekice, hvala :Wink:

----------


## tocekica

neko zatišje danas...sutra ćemo svi prvo na komp da vidimo vlattkin II a onda kuhati kavu  :Smile: .

----------


## Bajbiblue

Ja sam dobila letrox za Tsh i prolaktin. Sljedeći nalaz inzulinemija i ogtt test.

----------


## CHIARA...

Super. Obavezno ga pij nataste sa casom vode i pola sata nista nemoj ni jesti ni piti.

----------


## Inesz

> Zdravo curke moje 
> Ponovo vodim bitku sa prolaktinom. Evo rezultata hormona, radjeni su treci dan ciklusa:
> 
> Progesteron: 0,7
> LH: 6,5
> FSH: 9,3
> Estradiol: 17,7
> Testeron: 0,341
> Prolaktin: 1047,0 a prosli put bio 687 , sad se nadam da će mi uključit terapiju.
> ...


Imaš 21 godinu? Kakve su referentne vrijednosti zs FSH u tom labosu? Jesi radila AMH?

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Imaš 21 godinu? Kakve su referentne vrijednosti zs FSH u tom labosu? Jesi radila AMH?


Da, imam 21 godinu.  :Smile: 
A vrijednosti za FSH su u Folikularnoj fazi: 3,5-12,5

Moja doktorica mi zasad nije govorila za AMH. Sumnja da ce biti loš nalaz inzulinemije. I stavila me na dijetu.  :Smile: 

CHIARA: ali čudno mi je zar je i letrox za prolaktin. Da, rekla.mi je čim ustanem na prazan želudac da popijem  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

Koji dan ciklusa si radila FSH?

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Koji dan ciklusa si radila FSH?


3 dan ciklusa

----------


## CHIARA...

Letrox je za smanjeni rad stitne zlijezde, hipotireozu. Ja pijem drugi lijek-euthyrox. Sve ti je to slicno, sluzi da smanji TSH. To je t4 pa ce ti se popraviti hormoni stitnjace. Za prolaktin je bromergon koliko ja znam. *Mona* ce ti znati reci nesto vise o tome.

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Letrox je za smanjeni rad stitne zlijezde, hipotireozu. Ja pijem drugi lijek-euthyrox. Sve ti je to slicno, sluzi da smanji TSH. To je t4 pa ce ti se popraviti hormoni stitnjace. Za prolaktin je bromergon koliko ja znam. *Mona* ce ti znati reci nesto vise o tome.


Sad jos gore kužim, meni je TSH 3,53 nije smanjen, ali hajde valjda ona bolje zna od mene. Rekla mi je da je bi on trebao isto tako smanjiti prolaktin. Blage nemam..

----------


## CHIARA...

Stitna ti smanjeno radi pa ti je TSH visok. Da stitna ubrzano radi, TSH bi ti bio niski-blize 0. Uglavnom letrox ce ti sniziti TSH. Za prolaktin nisam sigurna.  :Undecided: 
Jesi vadila antitijela stitnjace? Ako imas autoimunu bolest stitnjace onda su ti povisena antitijela i to isto ometa zacece.

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Stitna ti smanjeno radi pa ti je TSH visok. Da stitna ubrzano radi, TSH bi ti bio niski-blize 0. Uglavnom letrox ce ti sniziti TSH. Za prolaktin nisam sigurna. 
> Jesi vadila antitijela stitnjace? Ako imas autoimunu bolest stitnjace onda su ti povisena antitijela i to isto ometa zacece.


Nije mi ništa dalje govorila, samo inzulinemiju jer je prolaktin povećao moj TSH.. nemam pojma :}

----------


## CHIARA...

Ne brini, sve ce to doci na svoje. Cim sredis te neke sitne prepreke, doci ce i bebica...  :Very Happy:

----------


## MonaLi

Bajbi - moguce da ti je prolaktin visok zbog povišenog TSH, oni su usko povezani i dr vjerojatno misli ako terapija smanji tsh da ce se smanjiti i prolaktin. Tako je kod mene bio slučaj, samo sto sam ja pila terapiju za prolaktin a smanjio se i tsh. To ce ti biti ok, ne brini... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Ne brini, sve ce to doci na svoje. Cim sredis te neke sitne prepreke, doci ce i bebica...


CHIARA: Nadam se, samo ja sam nestrpljiva! To mi je glavni problem. Ali pitala sam je kolike su šanse da uspijem.ostvariti trudnocu, rekla mi je da bi bilo neprofesionalno da mi kaže stopostotne, ali rekla je da su ogromne, čim se srede hormoni, i kad mi uključi siofor, onda ćemo pratiti razvoj dalje. Sredinom aprila kontrola TSH i prolaktina. I možda histeroskopija. Vidjet ćemo  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

> neko zatišje danas...sutra ćemo svi prvo na komp da vidimo vlattkin II a onda kuhati kavu .



Vlattka sretno i javi nam plusic.  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

> CHIARA: Nadam se, samo ja sam nestrpljiva! To mi je glavni problem. Ali pitala sam je kolike su šanse da uspijem.ostvariti trudnocu, rekla mi je da bi bilo neprofesionalno da mi kaže stopostotne, ali rekla je da su ogromne, čim se srede hormoni, i kad mi uključi siofor, onda ćemo pratiti razvoj dalje. Sredinom aprila kontrola TSH i prolaktina. I možda histeroskopija. Vidjet ćemo


To ti i ja zelim. Ogromnu sansu za trudnocu. Idem spavati, sutra imam vazan dan. Laku noc.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Narancica000

Chiara, baby dust ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
Sretno i neka budu lijepe vijesti  :Love:

----------


## Giovi

Jutrooo cure...evo kavice...ima li kakvih novosti?  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

može kavica, eto mene ...neznam sta bi rekla...menga traje al sve nekak lagano...jucer 3dc trebala sam imat grceve i da bude obilna, a ja sam mogla cijeli dan imat jedan ulozak(mislim nisam) ali po kolicini...danas isto tak, ono vidim krv sam kad idem na wc-e...

ali neznam sta je jučer a bome i danas imam napadaje strasti...imam filing da bi se cijeli dan mogla s...exat, i kad god ja napaljena do bola.....
hahahahahahhahahahahah  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Very Happy:  :Laughing:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 18.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


*
*Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

odbrojavalice:
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

----------


## CHIARA...

Bok curke. Obavili smo transfer i sad cekamo betu do 8.3.  :Smile:

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Bok curke. Obavili smo transfer i sad cekamo betu do 8.3.


CHIARA: ja se ne razumijem u transfer, ali od srca želim beti! I bebaca da imaš!!  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

chiara i ja ti želim uspješan transfer....

a kako cool nas 4 ima usklađenu M...
 :grouphug:

----------


## MAMI 2

Chiara čekamo betu i neka bude ogromna.

Meni spoting krenuo.ludaaaa sam pa 17 dc.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Bok curke. Obavili smo transfer i sad cekamo betu do 8.3.


Joooooj ja sam uzbudena!! Drzim figeee!!!  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> chiara i ja ti želim uspješan transfer....
> 
> a kako cool nas 4 ima usklađenu M...


Bas gledam sad :D

----------


## CHIARA...

Spavalice moje kuham vam kavu, caj. Bas se vidi kako je nedjelja danas.  :Sing:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 19.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


*
*Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

odbrojavalice:
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Spavalice moje kuham vam kavu, caj. Bas se vidi kako je nedjelja danas.


kako si tiiii??

----------


## CHIARA...

> kako si tiiii??


Super sam. Bas se optimisticno osjecam. Sad je najveci problem cekati vise od 2 tjedna da vidimo da li je uspjelo. A ti?

----------


## tocekica

Chiara~~~~od srca ti zelim da je to to i da ces za 2 tj sluzbeno potvrditi da si t...nekako mi je ivino odbrojavanje puno dobrih vibri. Ocekujem da se i vlattka javi s II.

----------


## fitnessgirl

Ufff, mogu mislitiii  :Smile:    drzim fige od srca! ♡  ja se samo zelim rjesiti hssg-a, da vidim na cemu smo... i nadam se da necu otkriti da se endo cista vratila u meduvremenu...  jel ti dr.V radio transfer?

----------


## CHIARA...

> Ufff, mogu mislitiii    drzim fige od srca! ♡  ja se samo zelim rjesiti hssg-a, da vidim na cemu smo... i nadam se da necu otkriti da se endo cista vratila u meduvremenu...  jel ti dr.V radio transfer?


Je. Dr V je radio i punkciju i transfer. Ne znam sta cemo sada kada on ode.  :Sad:   Cistu bi ti vidio na utz zadnji put? 
Tocekice  :Kiss:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Je. Dr V je radio i punkciju i transfer. Ne znam sta cemo sada kada on ode.   Cistu bi ti vidio na utz zadnji put? 
> Tocekice


A nis, nadat se da ce nam netko drugi pomoci. Ces ici kod dr.M?    Pa od 27.1 do 21.2 bi mogla pojavit se i narast  :Sad:

----------


## CHIARA...

Isla bih kod dr M, ali nisam sigurna da on prima nove pacijentice.  :Sad:   Ja se zbilja nadam da nema nikakve ciste kod tebe.  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - pa valjda ces pišnuti koji testic ranije za nas ovdje? Hehe ima smisla kaj ne?  :Smile: 

Ja sutra opet u Petrovoj, imam los filing, mislim da opet nece biti folikul... a onda cu poluditi i opet past u depru. Meni i dragom danas godisnjica i uživamo cijeli dan, a mislim da bu sutra sreći kraj :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara - pa valjda ces pišnuti koji testic ranije za nas ovdje? Hehe ima smisla kaj ne? 
> 
> Ja sutra opet u Petrovoj, imam los filing, mislim da opet nece biti folikul... a onda cu poluditi i opet past u depru. Meni i dragom danas godisnjica i uživamo cijeli dan, a mislim da bu sutra sreći kraj :/
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



*Mona* sretna vam godisnjica i da iducu docekate sa bebicom u narucju. Nemoj misliti negativno, mozda te bas sutra iznenadi folikulic. Trebala bi ti *Giovi* napisati neku pjesmicu za bolji rast. Drzim fige za sutra. Javi se odmah nakon fm, ionako ne ides raditi kasnije? A sto se tice mog testa, mozda me nagovorite da pisnem kojeg.  :Laughing:

----------


## Giovi

Hej cure...evo meni ubitacna nedjelja zavrsila,crtica na testicu je danas bila malo tamnija i to je to.  Chiara nadam se da si se opskrbila sa testicima a vibraaaam na najjace...ne znam staviti ovs znakice za vibraciju...  :Smile: 
I necu pisati jos nikakve pjesmice jer nisu pomogle...  :Sad:

----------


## CHIARA...

Giovi stisnes altgr+1=~~~~~~~~   :Smile:  Imam jedino 10-ak kineza. Ne znam koliko bi mi oni mogli pomoci.  :Ups:

----------


## sarasvati

Procitala vikend prepisku! 
Chiara, držim figeee! A i tebi, Mona za sutra! 
Ako sam dobro skužila, Vlattka se nije javila jos. 
E sad...sto sam jos procitala...ne znam, pozdravljam bas sve!

Lijep i ugodan vikend iza nas. Maskare danas cijeli dan, sunce, druzenje s prijateljima, predstave, lunapark i izvan sebe je od veselja, a ja sretno umorna.  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - hvala ti, javim vam odmah, da..ne idem raditi... ajde bar to je pozitivno  :Smile:  a za test znas da ces morati :-p

Sarasvati - Thanks  :Smile: 

Giovi - držim fige za tamnu trakicu uskoro  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 20.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


*
*Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

odbrojavalice:
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooo!
Kavica!

----------


## sarasvati

Jutro u pet ujutro??

Dobro jutro  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

jutro!! kavica, caj...sve moze...
novi tjedan nove pobjede, m jucer imala neki flek bezveze...danas izgleda gotovo da je jos jucer bilo...
kako dani idu...full brzinom...
pozdrav svima i vibramo na naj jace da barem netko donese lijepe vijesti...
ja sam sinoc rekla muzicu da mozda mi nebi trebali imat vise dijece...sto malo iz nase ljutnje sto neide...a mozda iz depresije da prestanemo se patiti,...ja nisam navikla da nesto ne dobijem kad pozelim i ovo me ubi.....

----------


## Giovi

Jutroooo curke...novi tjedan pocinje...  :Smile: 
Posto se meni po nekim mojin procjenama priblizava O danas sam piskila trakicu i ujutro.. Mislim da je jos malo tamnija nego sinoc ali jos uvijek nije kao kontrolna,sto znaci da se priblizavam zar ne? Standardno probadanje je pocelo i tako...nista novo...  :Very Happy: 
U stvari ima novog...u zadnja 2 dana sam popila 0,4dcl soka od ananasa koji inace bas nisam preferirala ali sam procitala negdje da je dobar za endometrij a kako radim u kaficu vise nisam znala sta da pijem pa sam uzela taj...
Gledala sam na svom kalendaru od kad smo krenuli sa tom zeljom,ovo ce biti 6 ciklus od kad smo se odlucili na bebu s time da koliko vidim niti jedan ciklus nismo skakutali na sam dan kad mi je na kalendaru oznacena O. Statisticki to i nije lose zar ne?  :Smile:

----------


## November

Jutro!!!

Ajmooo, pozitivne LH trakice, folikule, bete i plusiće na sunce!!!!!!!!!!!  :Grin: 

Dani stvarno lete, ja ću tamo negdje oko 9.dc počet s trakicama. Trenutno se natačem s maruljom. Stavila sam brdo limuna unutra, čak i nije loša, naprotiv, pitka je napokon.

Giovi 6 ciklusa je ništa!

I daaa, sretna godišnjica Mona i držim fige da dobijete lijep darak danas!

----------


## Vlattka

Jutro :Smile: 
Nista od plusa, tj. druge crtice. Nema veze, ponavljamo za tjedan dana, mozda se nesto dogodilo u medjuvremenu.
Mona, sretno!

----------


## CHIARA...

*Vlattka* zao mi je.  :Sad: 
*Sara* ima li jos caja od pistacije?
*Nivana* da nisam vise cula to... Samo se vi trudite i isplatit ce vam se to.
*Giovi* nije puno 6 ciklusa. I potpuno zdravim parovima nekada treba vise od godine dana za trudnocu.
*November* opet krecemo u lov na O?  :Grin:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Jutro u pet ujutro??
> 
> Dobro jutro


Da draga ustajem u 4.40 kad sam ujutro, i bauštelci duže spavaju, a kao imam fin posao.

----------


## MAMI 2

Ja čekam da moja m krene. Valjda su mi hormoni podivljali totalno.

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala cure ali nema nista jos kod mene, nema vodećeg folikula jos, moram opet u cetvrtak pa ćemo vidjeti ali sumnjam. Sutra idem kod Škvorca na konzultacije pa cu opet biti na uzv

Giovi - bilo bi bolje da jedeš svjež ananas od tih sokova iz kafića (ako mislis na pago i slično?)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MAMI 2

Mona koji ti je dc? Imaš li terapiji?
Malo sam se pogubila.

----------


## MonaLi

Danas 11.dc, ovaj ciklus nisam na terapiji, rekla doktorica da probamo tako. Aaaaaaaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Giovi

Mona znaci ipak bi mozda trebala novu pjesmicu smisliti ha?
Da da,mislim na te iz kafica koji su kao 100% prirodni,aha...ma kako sam po cijele dane u lokalu i stalno nesto pijem vec mi je svega na vrh glave pa se sjetila tog ananasa...
Negooo,ja sam sad pisnula jos jednu trakicu,i crtice su skoroooooo identicne. Znaci ova testna je za mrvicu,za Z kako bi rekli,svjetlija. E sad,do ujutro nema smisla pisnuti novu nego se samo baciti na posao sta ne?

----------


## MonaLi

Giovi - pa nemre škoditi jedna pjesmica?  :Smile: 
Super za trakicu, vjerojatno ce ti sutra trakica biti jednako tamna tako da ces od sutra trebati navalit na muza, ali mozes i danas za svaki slučaj  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Giovi

Meni neda vrag mira,hoce li me netko podsjetiti kako se uploadaju slike da ja vama stavim sliku trakica?  :Sad:

----------


## Giovi

Mona nazalost nemam inspiracije sada jer sam u trakicAma...  :Very Happy:

----------


## KreMar

Bok cure,
kod mene danas neradni dan, family day..
Evo nudim vam kolač od višanja i čajek.

Išla sam kod dr. prošli tjedan i dogovorila se za papu čim mi M prođe, znala sam da stiže u subotu..kalendarski i po simptomima skoro u minutu.
Trakice pokazuju O svaki mj ali očito nešto smeta. MM će na spermogram.

Prijavljujem za sutra *4 dc*.

Grlim vas  :grouphug:

----------


## tocekica

Hvala na kolaču od višanja...jučer popodne dobila, pa me izbrišite s liste jer ni ovaj mjesec neću bebiti. moja mala je bolesna, pati od glavobolja pa sam sva u tome, jučer je bila na eeg-u, za 3 tjedna ima kontrolu tako da nisam raspoložena za nikakve akcije.

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro. Kuham kavu, caj, kakao pa se posluzite.
*Kremar* hvala na kolacu.
*Tocekice* nek mala sto prije ozdravi.  :Love:

----------


## tocekica

Chiara, hvala  :Kiss:  i uzimam tvoju kavu uz kolač  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Mona nazalost nemam inspiracije sada jer sam u trakicAma...


*Giovi* da li je trakica jednake boje? A slika???  :Klap: 

*Mona* cekamo te s novostima od Skvorca.  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Jutro! Caj je i kod mene skuhan, popijen i u pripremi je drugi  :Smile: 

Zavrsene konzultacije i sad sam u iscekivanju M da mogu nastaviti s klomifenima. Doktor je, kao i uvijek, pozitivan i vjeruje da cemo na godisnji nas troje  :Smile: 
Iako su se na UZV prije HSG-a 10.DC vidjela 2 folikula bez ikakve terapije, mislim da je vjerojatnost trudnoce ovaj mjesec pojavi Marsovaca u mom podrumu.  

*Mona* zaboravila sam. Jesi li i ti bila na klomifenima ili samo inseminaciji bez terapije?

----------


## MonaLi

*Munkica* - ovaj ciklus sam bez terapije, a prošli sam bila na terapiji isto bez folikula

*Chiara* - javim vam sve, idem tek u 16h, nemrem dočekati  :Smile:  Kako si ti?

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona i ja jedva cekam da nam se javis. Evo dobro sam. Maloprije sam se obojala. Dobra mi je boja ispala, samo nije najbolje ulovilo preko pramenova.  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Ajde nadam se da ce me doktor barem oraspoložiti i tako to  :Smile: 
Da, jesi sad ona nijansa plave koju si htjela?  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

I ja se nadam da ce ti reci nesto lijepo. Ja sam malo nervozna iako se trudim da ne budem.  :utezi:  Da, to je ta nijansa. Morat cu se uskoro prefarbati opet da izjednacim malo boju.

----------


## sarasvati

> *Sara* ima li jos caja od pistacije?


Dobar dan! Chiara, ako si sad za pistaciju? Ja sam jutros neki od svega pomalo biljnog, a ovaj bih mogla sada.




> Da draga ustajem u 4.40 kad sam ujutro, i bauštelci duže spavaju, a kao imam fin posao.


Jel daleko putuješ ili u 6 već moraš biti na poslu? Uhoh, to bi za mene bilo dost teško. Mislim, znam čovjek se navikne. Nadam se.




> Hvala na kolaču od višanja...jučer popodne dobila, pa me izbrišite s liste jer ni ovaj mjesec neću bebiti. moja mala je bolesna, pati od glavobolja pa sam sva u tome, jučer je bila na eeg-u, za 3 tjedna ima kontrolu tako da nisam raspoložena za nikakve akcije.


Ja sam u školsko doba, ne baš tako rano, imala dosta problema s glavoboljama i sjećam se tog hidanja na eeg, ekg... dugo je vremena prošlo da se stabiliziralo.  :Sad: 



Samo da znate da kad god Mami stavi listu, ja je brzo preskrolam i skroz nemam pojma koji sam dc. Nemojte mi reći!  :Sing:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 21.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


*
*vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

odbrojavalice:
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Hvala curke na kavi, čaju kolačima!
Točekice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malenu!
Mona čekamo!
Chiara kako si ti?
Sara me ne putujem daleko, s jednog kraja grada na drugi. Radim od 6.45 a vlak jmam 5.55, alu ja ti pijem kavu doma ne mogu ustat i jurit na posao.

----------


## CHIARA...

Mami dobro sam. Imam neka probadanja u jajnicima i to ponekad i poprilicno ostra bol bude.  :Shock:  nadam se samo da nije taj trodnevni zalutao negdje gdje nije pozeljno.  :Rolling Eyes: 
*Mona* cekamooooo.
*Sara* moze popodnevni caj.  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Hej cure, evo me od Škvorca, super je doktor  :Smile: 
Rekao mi je da odradim ovaj postupak sada i da on jos onda preporuča jedan AIH ali sa konkretnim lijekovima (puregon, gonal...blaga stimulacija) i ako to ne uspije onda IVF. Eto okvirno znam sto mi je činiti. Jos sto nalaza moram izvaditi i tak. Nije me gledao na uzv tako da sad cekam cetvrtak da vidim u Petrovoj jel bu kaj od ovog ciklusa. Eto ovo je ukratko bila sam nutra preko pola sata.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona bravo, bravo za super vijesti. Jedva cekam da krenes s tim.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nivana

e ženice moje...ja danas uradila onaj test što sam kupila da stoji u pripremi...vrag mi nije dao mira....
m mi je bila čudna, skoro nikakva pa neznam sta bi mislila...i ajde da provjerim...i naravno da je negativan.... 
ali naaravno da sam 100% umislila da sam vidjela blagu crticu, a mislim nemoguće..probala slikat i na mobu se nista ne vidi...
a kupila najjeftiniji one obicne trakice,...
sad mi opet nesto neda mira i mislim da cu kupiti jedan skuplji da budem na čisto..hahahah

psihhhooooo

----------


## CHIARA...

Nivana koji test si radila? Napravi ujutro neki malo kvalitetniji ako mozes ili odi izvaditi betu i onda si na miru. Ja ti  :fige:  da je plusic.  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

ma neki najobicniji, obicna traka za 20kn... a vidjet cu sta cu prije...ma sva sam nabrijana na taj plus pa samo citam o zenama koje su imale krvarenje a bile trudne, ja se trpam medu njih a nemam neki dokaza...:// hahahah ja bi na silu a neide...

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - hvala ali jos 2 mjeseca ce proći dok to sve ne krene ali ok... samo da se nesto događa i ja sretna  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara - hvala ali jos 2 mjeseca ce proći dok to sve ne krene ali ok... samo da se nesto događa i ja sretna 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Onda cemo zajedno krenuti za 2 mjeseca ako mi sad nije uspjelo...

----------


## MonaLi

A zakaj se čeka 2 mj? Kaj nemres odma?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Mislila sam odmah ali nisam konzultacije obavila, za stimulirani ivf. A i ostala sam bez mpo lijecnika i ne znam da li cu uopce moci birati ili cu automatski biti dodijeljena novoj doktorici. Da je ostao moj doktor, na transferu bih se odmah dogovorila s njim za dalje, a ovako sipak.  :Rolling Eyes:  mjesec dana pauze.
Ali mozda uspije pa mi nece ni trebati.

----------


## MonaLi

Naravno, šanse za plus su ti sada veeeelike. Ali me zanimalo zakaj bi čekala. Da glupo da si ostala bez doktora, mislim da mozes birati, a ako ne naglasiš kojeg bi onda ti oni odluče. Tak je bar kod nas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

*Mona* jel bi ti kod Skvorca bila preko HZZO-a ili moras placati postupke?

----------


## sarasvati

Mona, nadam se da u četvrtak imas izdvojeni folikul!!!
Chiara, a u tebi da se vec stvara mala sreca!!!
A sebi da zaspim sto prije.

----------


## MonaLi

*Chiara* - IVF kod Škvorca ide preko HZZO skroz, ali ako bi prije odradila inseminaciju kod njega, to bi morala platiti...

*Sarasvati* - hvala ti  :Smile: 

*Giovi* - kakva je trakica???  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Dobro jutro!
Idem raditi, čitam vas kasnije. 
Giovi, uživaj  :Wink:

----------


## Giovi

Hej...dakle jucer u 10h ujutro trakica je definitivno bila iste boje aliiiiiii....moj Mm je radio dvije smijene i dosao nikakav tako da nismo nista radili i mene je to toliko rastuzilo da ne mogu opisati. Imam osjecaj da se uvijek nesto novo izjalovi! Doslo mi da sve te trakice bacim u smece i da sve posaljem u p.m.  :Sad:

----------


## MonaLi

*Giovi* - ne očajavaj, seks onda danas, ionako je danas ovulacija vjerojatno a spermići za 15-ak minuta stignu di trebaju  :Smile: 
A i dovoljno je svaki drugi dan

----------


## Giovi

Ako me boli pri odnosu jel to znaci da mozda nismo zakasnili?

----------


## November

Jutro!

Opet imam gužvu na poslu, a i privatno, ništa ne stignem!

Cure vrijeme je za neki plusić na temi! Ajmo Chiara i Nivana! Nivana jesi provjerila jutros opet?

Ja sam jučer iskoristila jednu LH trakicu, tek tako, jer me cijeli dan jako probadalo dolje, baš grozno bolno, al naravno nije pozitivna, prerano je ipak.

Giovi, vjerujem ti da je to strašno frustrirajuće, ali dobro Mona kaže, nema očajavanja, i danas je dan, nije ništa propalo  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Giovi - ako te jos u jajniku zateže i to onda vjerojatno jos nije bila ovulacija. Nisi zakasnila sigurno... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro curke. *Giovi* onda nije bila O ako te boli. Mene je tako znalo boliti na utz kad O samo sto nije. 
*Mona* nadam se da ce folikul narasti ovaj mjesec za AIH.
*November* prati trakice pa ces upratiti i pozitivnu. *Nivana* cekamo novosti... *Sara* nemoj se previse naraditi, pusti nesto i za sutra.  :Laughing:

----------


## Natalie38

Pozdrav curke.
Nije me bilo par dana ali vidim da nemamo nikakvih novih plusica 

Giovi, niti ja nisam nacisto sa prodnim danima i ovulacijom. Prema kalendaru plodnih dana bi mi plodni dani trebali biti bas danas. Jucer predvecer i danas ujutro sam osjetila navetost ( bolove ) kao kad trebam dobiti. 
Mislila sam da je to znak ovulacije?! Sad vise nista ne znam. Bebili  jesmo skoro svaki dan zadnjih tjedan dana pa tko zna.
Koliko utjece polozaj pri  zatrudnjivanju? 

Inace, planiram ovaj tjedan dogovoriti pregled za M jer sam saznala da se ne treba placate kod parova koji se trude godinu dana. Mi se trudimo pola godine al ne skodi malo lagati . 
Tako da cemo vidjet kako ce ici.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 22.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


*
*vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

odbrojavalice:
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Veče!
Lista malo kasni, oprostite.

Nivane nam nema?

Ja još spotingiram, čim dođe m naručujem se gin.

----------


## CHIARA...

*Mami* kako si? Koliko ti spotting dugo traje? Razmisli o uzimanju progesterona. Kad budes isla do ginica nek ti da uputnicu za tu pretragu pa ces znati kolika ti je razina 7 dana nakon O.

----------


## MAMI 2

Chiara od 17 dc. 
Jutro, kavica!

----------


## Giovi

Jutro curke...Mami meni je danas 16 DC. 
 Od cega moze biti tako rano spottingiranje?

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam taman prije trudnoće imala nesto čudnije cikluse i taj spotting. Ispostavilo se da imam miom. 

Jutro!

----------


## Giovi

Sarasvati, znaci taj miom ti nije smetao u zacecu?

----------


## sarasvati

Nimalo! Ginekolog mi je i savjetovao da je trudnoća dobar način za riješiti ga se. Jedino sto je bilo vazno da se plod smjesti sto dalje od njega jer dok je malen, a miom pod utjecajem hormona na početku trudnoće raste, moze mu škoditi. Ja nisam ni razmišljala da bi moglo biti nesto loše jer su šanse jako malo. Mislim, nisam zbog njega ostala trudna, nekako se vremenski poklopilo tako. A zatrudnila sam odmah. Za razliku od sad... sad mi fali onaj emotikon koji kucka prstima o stolu  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Sarasvati, kad ti piskis...
Ja sutim o tvom dc, ali mislim da je vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Znam da bi nekad trebala ovih dana M doći, ali ne znam točno koji dan. Sad kad spominješ dc... znači da je neki _dobar_!  :Smile: 
Obećajem da ću ga pogledati poslije posla! I onda više znati o piškenju :D

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro curice. Kako ste mi danas? U Ri je tmurno vrijeme s maglom tako da sam si skuhala kavu i uzivam.
Trudnice, a gdje ste vi? Slabo se javljate. 
*Mami* onda ti spotting traje 10-ak dana + M sto je ipak too much. Meni je bio 2 dana pred M i 2 dana poslije M i to me izluđivalo jer sam ulozak nosila 10 dana i kad sam to rekla mpo doktoru, dao mi je duphaston tablete za regulaciju krvarenja. 
*Mona* cekamo te s vijestima. 
*Sara* vibram da popiskis plus velik ko kuca.  :Smile:

----------


## November

Pozdrav dame!

Nemam ništa pametno za napisati, čekam da mi dođu dani za trakice. Mislim, mi bebimo i sad, jel  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

*November* blago ti se. Ja sanjam o tome koliko dugo nismo bebili...  :Sad:   prije postupka nismo smjeli, a ni sada nakon.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sarasvati

Chiara, ne smije se ni prije ni poslije? Au.  :Sad:

----------


## CHIARA...

Prije postupka nema toga jer se radi spermiograma mora apstinirati 3-4 dana. A nakon nisam pitala jer mi pise terapija-mirovanje. Doktor je jos naglasio da nista tesko ne radim, da odmaram i malo setam radi prokrvljenosti maternice.

----------


## kudri

bubekica, lijepo te vidjeti ovdje. ja nisam na listi, ali smo bile nekada zajedno...pusa i sretno! nadam se da uživate s princezom i da će uskoro stići i ta dugoočekivana trudnoća!

----------


## bubekica

> bubekica, lijepo te vidjeti ovdje. ja nisam na listi, ali smo bile nekada zajedno...pusa i sretno! nadam se da uživate s princezom i da će uskoro stići i ta dugoočekivana trudnoća!


Kudri, sjecam te se!
Evo mi bas iduci ciklus krecemo opet u borbu  :Smile: 
Ja ovdje pratim par "starih" iz naseg vremena i neke "nove" koje znam s drugih podforuma.
 :Kiss:

----------


## MAMI 2

Bubekice, Kudri baš vas je lijepo vidjet!

----------


## MAMI 2

Bubekice jel mpo? Sretno!

----------


## MAMI 2

> Jutro curke...Mami meni je danas 16 DC. 
>  Od cega moze biti tako rano spottingiranje?


Draga meni ovaj mjesec od 17 dc.

----------


## MAMI 2

> Jutro curice. Kako ste mi danas? U Ri je tmurno vrijeme s maglom tako da sam si skuhala kavu i uzivam.
> Trudnice, a gdje ste vi? Slabo se javljate. 
> *Mami* onda ti spotting traje 10-ak dana + M sto je ipak too much. Meni je bio 2 dana pred M i 2 dana poslije M i to me izluđivalo jer sam ulozak nosila 10 dana i kad sam to rekla mpo doktoru, dao mi je duphaston tablete za regulaciju krvarenja. 
> *Mona* cekamo te s vijestima. 
> *Sara* vibram da popiskis plus velik ko kuca.


Ma ovaj mjesec mi je tako rano krenuo, obično bude 2-3 dana prije m pa 2-3 dana poslije, a m traje 6. Koliko curkam nemam se kad ni s....

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 23.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


*
*vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

odbrojavalice:
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc

----------


## sarasvati

Evo me, ne moram ni virkati na listu. M dolazi u dan. Točna kao urica. Pih.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Evo me, ne moram ni virkati na listu. M dolazi u dan. Točna kao urica. Pih.


 :Love:  Zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## sarasvati

A je, i meni je. Hvala ti. :sadtisaljempusu:
Iako kao ne tugujem, nego eto... mi se volimo pa sta bude. Tako nekako.

----------


## bubekica

O kvragu... bas sam se ponadala draga...

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure...evo kavice...
Mami ja ti napisala koji mi je dan DC jer je krivo na listi.  :Very Happy:  danas mi je 17 DC...  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

jutro zenske...kava caj...ko šta!!!
ja vam radim testove u prazno...neznam sta mi je u glavi...jucer jedan danas jedan i svi pokazali neggg,.. osim sto se ja nadam i kao nekim cudom da ce doci plus.. OČITO NEĆE 
hehehhe bezveze...

sarasvati...zao mi je... ja bas suprotno...svako malo skicam listu da nije u danu dva dana proslo  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure. Hvala na kavici. Ja ne znam sto bih mislila. Svaki dan se probudim sa drugacijim razmisljanjem. Jedan dan sam optimisticna, a drugi dan pesimisticna-cerviks mi je cijelo vrijeme spusten, a da je doslo do trudnoce bio bi gore visoko, uz to me i glava vec 2 dana boli. Bas sam nekako jadna kao i ovo vrijeme.  :Crying or Very sad: 
Kako ste mi vi?

----------


## Munkica

Evo, meni kasni vec 2 dana. Na testiranje ne pomisljam jer: a) strah me; b) pokrili smo sve osim plodnih dana tak da bi plus bio cudo. Znakova PMS-a nema. Cekam da stigne M pa da nastavim s  terapijom.

Pokusala sam pipkati cerviks vec nekoliko puta da skuzim koliko je mekan, tvrd, spusten, dignut, ali stvarno ne mogu prepoznati razliku. Meni se uvijek cini isti.

----------


## Nivana

evo glupog pitanja!!! 
kakav cerviks mora biti ako je doslo do rudnoće? gore visoko..ok a sad mekan tvrd ili sta već...
msm znam da mogu naci na googlu al et vidim da je zatišje...petak je..
kad sam tu nema nikog...kad me nema svi drugi su tu...heheh

----------


## Munkica

Koliko sam pročitala, trebao bi biti tvrđi budući da se maternica sprema za trudnoću, a ne ljuštenje, odnosno M.

----------


## CHIARA...

http://www.centarzdravlja.hr/trudnoc...jekom-ciklusa/

----------


## Munkica

Dakle, bila sam apsolutno u krivu  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

e sad bas bila na wc i posto mi je 10dc, vidjela sam onak bijeli iscjedak, ne potpuno bjeli, i onak rastego se do 4-6 cm sigurno...kakav je sad i sta bi to moglo znacit... akcija ili??

----------


## Nivana

> http://www.centarzdravlja.hr/trudnoc...jekom-ciklusa/


da procitala sam sve to... al nema bas zenski koje se po tome mjerkaju...

znaci zato ginići guraju prste i pipkaju... uvijek sam se pitala kako oni ista mogu s prstima pregledat...msm nije me previse zanimalo dom se sad nisam pocela opterecivat trudnocom pa nalaim svegaaa, i cujem svega... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## MAMI 2

Akcija!!

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 24.202.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


*
*vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc

odbrojavalice:
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

> Jutro cure...evo kavice...
> Mami ja ti napisala koji mi je dan DC jer je krivo na listi.  danas mi je 17 DC...


Oprostii! Ispravljeno!

----------


## MAMI 2

> Evo me, ne moram ni virkati na listu. M dolazi u dan. Točna kao urica. Pih.


Grlimm.
Stavila sam na list 2.dc, jel to ok?

----------


## sarasvati

> O kvragu... bas sam se ponadala draga...


A znam da ti znaš što znači nadati se... Niš, kao neopterećeno život ide dalje  :kokice: 




> jutro zenske...kava caj...ko šta!!!
> ja vam radim testove u prazno...neznam sta mi je u glavi...jucer jedan danas jedan i svi pokazali neggg,.. osim sto se ja nadam i kao nekim cudom da ce doci plus.. OČITO NEĆE 
> hehehhe bezveze...
> 
> sarasvati...zao mi je... ja bas suprotno...svako malo skicam listu da nije u danu dva dana proslo


Nivana,niš ne kužim. Lh ili za trudnoću? Išla gledati, tebi 9, 10dc.

Chiara, i tu je nekako sivo. Ja večeras idem van i uz večeru s frendicama ću lijepo naručiti što god mi padne na pamet! Ti to ne možeš jer možda u tebi netko raste. Nadam se da je tako.

Munkice, nadam se da ti neće ni doći M.

----------


## CHIARA...

Da *Munkica*, bila si u krivu. *Nivana* to su ti plodni dani kad se tako rasteze sluz. Kad zavrsi ta sluz, dan ranije je bila O-bar tako kaze Billingsova ovulacijska metoda.
*Mami* kako stojis sa spottingom? 
*Pozitivka*, *Vlattka*, *Munkica* hocete li raditi test?  :fige:

----------


## CHIARA...

Sara objasni mi molim te kako ubacis vise citata u jedan post? Meni to ne ide. 
Mislila sam i ja za Dan zena izaci s curkama na veceru, a do tada cu znati da li smijem piti ili ne.

----------


## MAMI 2

Spotingiram i čekam da krene. Evo već 7 dana.

----------


## CHIARA...

Jel se pojacava ili svaki dan isto ide??
Ja sam se danas zaokupila sa drugim stvarima da malo manje mislim o beti i testicima i napravila sam cheesecake sa sumskim vocem za sutra, prijateljicinom sinu za rockas.

----------


## sarasvati

> Sara objasni mi molim te kako ubacis vise citata u jedan post? Meni to ne ide. 
> Mislila sam i ja za Dan zena izaci s curkama na veceru, a do tada cu znati da li smijem piti ili ne.


To mogu samo na kompu. Otvorim u drugom tabu ono što želim i kopipejstam sve u jedan post. Možda ima nešto praktičnije, ali ja jedino ovo znam.




> Grlimm.
> Stavila sam na list 2.dc, jel to ok?


Hvala. 
Valjda je ok. Ne mogu procijeniti koji dana bi stavila. Recimo da je počela poslijepodne, zapravo tad je bio onaj uvodni dio i oko 20h navečer pravi početak. Tako da mi sve odgovara  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

> Da *Munkica*, bila si u krivu. *Nivana* to su ti plodni dani kad se tako rasteze sluz. Kad zavrsi ta sluz, dan ranije je bila O-bar tako kaze Billingsova ovulacijska metoda.
> *Mami* kako stojis sa spottingom? 
> *Pozitivka*, *Vlattka*, *Munkica* hocete li raditi test?


Prije ponedjeljka sigurno necu. Znala sam i prije imati cikluse od 33-35 dana. Iako sam rijetko imala skok s 28 na 35 dana. Lakse mi je misliti da nisam trudna. Bar se ne mogu razocarati.

Nadala sam se da ce M doci danas jer mi je lakse vikendom otici do bolnice. Preko tjedna nemam auto pa se putovanje moze rastegnuti i preko sat vremena.

----------


## CHIARA...

Ali kada je copy paste, onda mi ne pise ime onoga tko je post napisao.  :Undecided:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Jel se pojacava ili svaki dan isto ide??
> Ja sam se danas zaokupila sa drugim stvarima da malo manje mislim o beti i testicima i napravila sam cheesecake sa sumskim vocem za sutra, prijateljicinom sinu za rockas.


Svaki dan isto, nije malo ali ni puno.
Super za tortu, ja sam se totalno uljenila šta se tiče kolača.

----------


## Nivana

sarasvati ja sam pravila testove za trudnocu, jer mi je menga bila ama skoro nikakva...inace obilna bolovi za poludit i ja se nadala...potrosila 100 kn đabe
mami znači da idem u akciju...jbg nije mi jasno ako mi je ciklus trajao 32 dana odakle sad tako da je O poranila... a u k....bas mi muzic do 4 na poslu i odma otisao na neki seminar..ko zna eto njega oko 22-23h...
bas sam zdrkana,... :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## marle

Cure, kavica / čaj za sve  :Coffee:  zakazala sam u zadnje vrijeme u praćenju teme, sad idem čitati zaostatke  :grouphug:

----------


## marle

> Sara objasni mi molim te kako ubacis vise citata u jedan post? Meni to ne ide.





> To mogu samo na kompu. Otvorim u drugom tabu ono što želim i kopipejstam sve u jedan post. Možda ima nešto praktičnije, ali ja jedino ovo znam.





> Ali kada je copy paste, onda mi ne pise ime onoga tko je post napisao.


Kada neka od nas napiše post u donjem desnom kutu imate opcije odgovori / odgovri s citatom / " (nacrtan znakić za citat). Na postovima koje hoćete citirati izaberete treću opciju, znakić *"* i kada ste ih sve označile stitsnete na jednom od njih i opciju *odgovori s citatom*. Otvorit će se prostor sa svim citatima i možete tipkati. Jedino postove posloži od najnovijeg prema najstarijem pa sam ih ja sad malo preuredila  :Grin:

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure.
*Marle* hvala. Ja sam radila obrnuti-odgovori s citatom pa onda oznacila citate sa tim znakicem pa mi nije uspjevalo.  :Laughing:  Hvala na kavici.  :Kiss:

----------


## fitnessgirl

Jutro  :Smile: 
Bas mi treba kavica :D
Kako ste, ženskice?

----------


## CHIARA...

*Fitness* i ne bas dobro. Trcim u wc dosta cesto jer imam osjecaj da ce M brzo.  :Sad:  Kako si ti? Jesi bila na humanoj?

----------


## sarasvati

> Kada neka od nas napiše post u donjem desnom kutu imate opcije odgovori / odgovri s citatom / " (nacrtan znakić za citat). Na postovima koje hoćete citirati izaberete treću opciju, znakić *"* i kada ste ih sve označile stitsnete na jednom od njih i opciju *odgovori s citatom*. Otvorit će se prostor sa svim citatima i možete tipkati. Jedino postove posloži od najnovijeg prema najstarijem pa sam ih ja sad malo preuredila





> Jutro cure.
> *Marle* hvala. Ja sam radila obrnuti-odgovori s citatom pa onda oznacila citate sa tim znakicem pa mi nije uspjevalo.  Hvala na kavici.


Jel mi uspjelo? Jer ako je, uspjelo je na mobitelu!!  :Smile: 

Dobro jutro! Moje odavno pocelo. 
Fitness, ja sam krvavo! :D

Chiara, držim fige da ne dođe. Koji je dan poslije transfera (dnt?) ?

----------


## sarasvati

Uspjelo je!!!! Marle, hvala!! MuČo jednostavnije od kog načina. 
Chiara, i ja sam sad naučila nesto novo  :Smile:

----------


## Bajbiblue

Zdravo curke, ja i mm bili na odmoru dva dana van svega, i bilo je super! Imam pitanje, malo smiješno..
Primijetila sam jučer, sluz u ogromnoj količini ona prozirna rastezljiva, dosta rastezljiva.. Pitanje, da li je moguće da je od lijekova za TSH i prolaktin?
Nikada mi nije bila tolika količina  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> *Fitness* i ne bas dobro. Trcim u wc dosta cesto jer imam osjecaj da ce M brzo.  Kako si ti? Jesi bila na humanoj?


Drzim fige! I saljem pozitivne vibrice ~~~~~
Bila sam ono u utorak na hssg-u, poslije ne...  danas mi je 11dc i primijetih tu rastezljivu sluz... bas je ko bjelanjak :D

----------


## CHIARA...

*Bajbi* i *Fitness* akcija!!!  :Very Happy: 
*Sara* 7 dpt je danas, a 10 dpo.  :Very Happy:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Zdravo curke, ja i mm bili na odmoru dva dana van svega, i bilo je super! Imam pitanje, malo smiješno..
> Primijetila sam jučer, sluz u ogromnoj količini ona prozirna rastezljiva, dosta rastezljiva.. Pitanje, da li je moguće da je od lijekova za TSH i prolaktin?
> Nikada mi nije bila tolika količina





> Drzim fige! I saljem pozitivne vibrice ~~~~~
> Bila sam ono u utorak na hssg-u, poslije ne...  danas mi je 11dc i primijetih tu rastezljivu sluz... bas je ko bjelanjak :D


Sad akcija!

----------


## CHIARA...

Hahahah pa sta sad svi isprobavate citate, a samo je mene zanimalo.  :Laughing:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 25.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


*
*vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc

odbrojavalice:
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 1.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Ola komadi!
Napokon m krenula, nek i ovaj ciklus završi baš je koma. U ponedjeljak se naručujem kod gin. Dost mi je svega.

----------


## Beti3

> Sara objasni mi molim te kako ubacis vise citata u jedan post? Meni to ne ide. 
> Mislila sam i ja za Dan zena izaci s curkama na veceru, a do tada cu znati da li smijem piti ili ne.


Ovako  :Smile:  oznacis sve postove na koje zelis odgovoriti tako da pritisnes onu najdoljnju desnu ikonicu, na kojoj je "+ na svim zeljenim postovima nakon toga na zadnjem postu kojeg citiras, pritisnes i odgovori sa citatom.




> To mogu samo na kompu. Otvorim u drugom tabu ono što želim i kopipejstam sve u jedan post. Možda ima nešto praktičnije, ali ja jedino ovo znam.
> 
> 
> 
> Hvala. 
> Valjda je ok. Ne mogu procijeniti koji dana bi stavila. Recimo da je počela poslijepodne, zapravo tad je bio onaj uvodni dio i oko 20h navečer pravi početak. Tako da mi sve odgovara


Pa to izgleda ovako...




> Ali kada je copy paste, onda mi ne pise ime onoga tko je post napisao.


I pisu imena. Koliko postova imam na ovom forumu, nesto sam i skuzila  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

> Hahahah pa sta sad svi isprobavate citate, a samo je mene zanimalo.


sad svi znamo pa ce mo svi koristit i biti modernizirani...heheh

a ja idem kopirat samo da vidim jesam prokuzila jer nemam nista pametno za reci... :Laughing:

----------


## Nivana

> sad svi znamo pa ce mo svi koristit i biti modernizirani...heheh
> 
> a ja idem kopirat samo da vidim jesam prokuzila jer nemam nista pametno za reci...





> Ovako  oznacis sve postove na koje zelis odgovoriti tako da pritisnes onu najdoljnju desnu ikonicu, na kojoj je "+ na svim zeljenim postovima nakon toga na zadnjem postu kojeg citiras, pritisnes i odgovori sa citatom.
> 
> 
> 
> Pa to izgleda ovako...
> 
> 
> 
> I pisu imena. Koliko postova imam na ovom forumu, nesto sam i skuzila


mozda sam sad uspjela...

i dalje nemam nista pametno... osim da sam gladna u ovo doba,......

----------


## fitnessgirl

> *Bajbi* i *Fitness* akcija!!! 
> *Sara* 7 dpt je danas, a 10 dpo.


Jesmo ♡

----------


## marle

Jutro cure! Ja pijem kavicu i uživam u suncu. Baš se veselim proljeću!

*Mami* nadam se da će ginekolog riješiti spoting!

*Chiara* da li čekaš vađenje bete ili ćeš ranije piškiti?

----------


## Munkica

*Mami* ja sam imala isto taj povremeni spotting. Svi brisevi i hormoni ok. Osim sto je izrazito iritantan, doktori su rekli da nije zabrinjavajuce i da ga nije potrebno rjesavati. I prestalo samo od sebe...

Inace, jos ni traga od M, a danas 32. dc. Samo neki vrlo slabi PMS simptomi i povremeno skakljanje u maternici (ili to umisljam?!). Prebacujem testiranje na srijedu ako se do tada nista ne dogodi i ja izdrzim do tada  :Smile:

----------


## marle

*munkica* držim fige za pozitivan test!kada sam čitala o ranim znakovima trudnoće baš se spominjao osjećaj škakljanja u maternici kao simptom implantacije  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Jutro cure! Ja pijem kavicu i uživam u suncu. Baš se veselim proljeću!
> 
> *Mami* nadam se da će ginekolog riješiti spoting!
> 
> *Chiara* da li čekaš vađenje bete ili ćeš ranije piškiti?





> *Mami* ja sam imala isto taj povremeni spotting. Svi brisevi i hormoni ok. Osim sto je izrazito iritantan, doktori su rekli da nije zabrinjavajuce i da ga nije potrebno rjesavati. I prestalo samo od sebe...
> 
> Inace, jos ni traga od M, a danas 32. dc. Samo neki vrlo slabi PMS simptomi i povremeno skakljanje u maternici (ili to umisljam?!). Prebacujem testiranje na srijedu ako se do tada nista ne dogodi i ja izdrzim do tada


Ma i meni uvjek sve ok, i nije zabrinjavajuće nego eto to je kod nekih žena je tako, al je koma i dosadno, više jmam uložak nego nemam i onda još između dobim gljivice. 
Ne nadam se velikom pomaku, važno mi je da nije nekaj zabrinjavajuće, jel eto morala sam malo guglat.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 26.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


*
*vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc

odbrojavalice:
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

----------


## CHIARA...

> Jutro cure! Ja pijem kavicu i uživam u suncu. Baš se veselim proljeću!
> 
> *Mami* nadam se da će ginekolog riješiti spoting!
> 
> *Chiara* da li čekaš vađenje bete ili ćeš ranije piškiti?


Ne znam jos. Vidjet cu kakav cu biti karakter.  :Smile:  




> *munkica* držim fige za pozitivan test!kada sam čitala o ranim znakovima trudnoće baš se spominjao osjećaj škakljanja u maternici kao simptom implantacije


Drzim fige za +. 




> Ma i meni uvjek sve ok, i nije zabrinjavajuće nego eto to je kod nekih žena je tako, al je koma i dosadno, više jmam uložak nego nemam i onda još između dobim gljivice. 
> Ne nadam se velikom pomaku, važno mi je da nije nekaj zabrinjavajuće, jel eto morala sam malo guglat.


*Mami* javi sutra jesi se uspjela naruciti i kad je pregled.
*Mona* i tebe cekamo s vijestima.

----------


## MonaLi

Hej Chiara, vec 3 dana krvarim ali nije menga. Stavila sam canesten tablete i počela krvariti odmah drugo jutro. I nije jos prestalo, pitat cu sutra u Petrovoj koje je to k... ali nemre ni doktorica znat ovak... :/ kad ti piškis?

Cure, držim fige svima, cekam da netko Prijavi plus  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Stvarno cudno. Zasto mislis da nije M? Mislim da necu piskiti.  :Idea:

----------


## MAMI 2

Mona koji ti je dc?
Jel baš krv?

----------


## CHIARA...

:Cekam: * Mona* spava mi se...  :Laughing:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 27.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


*
*vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc

odbrojavalice:
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## MonaLi

Danas mi je 18.dc a počelo je krvariti na 15.dc, endometrij mi je tada bio manji od 5mm tak da sam sigurna da nije M.
Evo sad cekam u Petrovoj pa ćemo vidjeti, danas prekidam ciklus vjerojatno 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure... evo ja pijem kavicu pa se posluzite... ovaj vikend mi je bila ludnica na poslu pa sam uspjela samo brzinski procitati sta ste pisale ali nisam uspjela popratiti.
Mami i Mona nadam se da ce vam se rijesiti sve i da nece biti nista ozbiljno pa da cete moci samo nastaviti sa svojom borbom...javiteee...  :Smile: 
Munkica,vibram za plusic!  :Very Happy: 
Nivana,koliko si jos kolaca napravila u medjuvremenu?  :Smile: 
Chiara,kad bi trebala vaditi betu?
Kod mene nista novo,smanjila sam kolicinu kave i to je u biti to. Neki dan kad ste pisale o cerviksu,naravno ja isla to pipati (nebi ja bila ja da nisam  :Very Happy: ) i nemam pojma kakav je jer ga ne mogu usporediti s drugim danima ali sam vidjela da imam malo gusci bijeli iscjedak tako da mi se vjerojatno nesto poremetilo.  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Jutro!
Meni je jucer bio 4dc (jos moze biti i treci ako bih računala kako bi računate), a za cijelo poslijepodne bio bi dovoljan dnevni uložak, a od navecer do jutros nikakav. 
Te moje M postale vrlo kratke.

----------


## sarasvati

Mona, uopce nisam pohvatala da krvaris usred ciklusa :0  :Sad:

----------


## Munkica

Jutro svima!

Cini se da je test negativan.  :Sad:  Pojavila se neka blijeda druga crtica koja se pomaknula za par mm i nestala. Valjda ostatak boje koji jos nije otputovao do kraja. Sugavi kineski test star 6 godina. A lijepo sam rekla da test necu raditi  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

Munkica,ne priznajemo te testove od stoljeca sedmog...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Munkica

Iz tvojih usta u moju maternicu  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

Hahahaha...mozeeeee

----------


## CHIARA...

*Munkica* hocemo ponavljanje. Rezultat je neocitavajuci pa prema tome...  :Smile: 
*Mona* sjeti se da sam i ja 2 puta imala krvarenje u sredini ciklusa, a taj drugi put sam bila narucena na fm i nije mi ju odradio nego to pisao pod M. Javi kako je tebi proslo.
*Giovi* jesi uspjela sve pohvatati?  :Laughing:  PS: 8.3.
*Sara* i ti si mi sumnjiva sa tom M.

----------


## November

Jutroooo!!

Nemam ništa pametno za pisati, osim da ću danas krenut u lov na O s trakicama, svaki dan dok ne ulovim...

Mada me od petka baš boli dolje, onako je naduto i bolno, pogotovo ujutro, nemam pojma što je, jer O nije.

----------


## Pozitivka

Pozdrav curke, evo uz kavicu vec sat vremena citam zaostatke i sa svakom novom stranicom navijam za plusice!!!
Ja jos nemislim raditi test jer znam da nema smisla, O mi je bila dosta kasno,ne znam zasto, inace sam uvijek imala cikluse od 28-33 dana a u zadnjih pola godine tri ciklusa su mi presla 40 dana a i ovaj ce... Imate kakvog iskustva s tim? Koji moze biti razlog i zasto mi se to dogada?

----------


## Nivana

giovi..kolači...nisam nista pravila... osim torte za krstenje gdje sam bila kumaa....uzet cu kavicu ovo vec podnevnu...
munkica...hocemo novi test...nista drugo pa nek novo odbrojavanje krene...uostalom svaka crtica daje neku nadu...
i vlatka i pozitivka...kad je test......da se radujemo...
kod mene vlaznost 100% tna...nenormalnoo...
naravno i ovaj cklus smo u akciji svaki drugi dan...bar cu se potrudit da sve to odradimo...
a mislim i prosčli mjesec smo sve odradili i bila uvjerena ali nista...valjda cu ovaj mjesec imat neke srece...

----------


## marle

*CHIARA* ja ne bi izdržala,ja sam jutros razmišljala da pišnem test,ali znam da je  prerano  :Smile:  

*Mona* nadam se da je sve ok,da se ovaj ciklus samo nešto poremetilo i da uskoro nastavljaš s postupcima.

*munkica* cure su ti sve rekle,danas po novi test i sutra ujutro cekamo rezultat  :fige:

----------


## Munkica

Mislim da cu ipak pricekati koji dan vise za ponavljanje testa  :Wink:

----------


## Giovi

November,zelim ti uspjesan lov...  :Smile: 
Chiara mi smo tu negdje...meni bi M trebala doci 7-8.3.
Nivana tebi zelim srecu da ovaj mjesec bude taj... :Wink: 
Pozitivka,nadam se da je ovaj mjesec jedan od tih 28-33 pa nece ni doci... :Smile:  ja ti razlog ne znam ali navijati znaaaammmmm...oleeeee,oleeeee...probas pisnuti pa sta bude...
Munkica kad god ti odlucis pisnuti,pisni...znaj da mi cekamo sretne vijestiiiiiiii...ajmooooooo,plusiceeee na sunceeee....  :Very Happy: 

Mami kakva je situacija kod tebe? Jesi bila kod doktora?

Ja se nadam da sam sve pohvatala... a sad malo razbibrige... dakle vozim se danas doma sa posla i kako mi dosadno razmisljam o glupostima.. dakle,ukoliko dodje do oplodnje a ne dodje do implatacije sta ta oplodjena stanica pliva unutra sve do M? Koliko sam shvatila do implatacije dolazi nakon 5-12dana okvirno,znaci njih dvoje tako zaljepljeni plutaju dok ne pocne ljustenje? Mislim,nije sad da ovo pitam jer sam kao zabrinuta ni slicno,nego mi eto danas palo napamet pa sam ja zamisljala kako oni partijaju i onda ih M potjera van kao sto domestos potjera one bakterije u reklami...  :Very Happy:

----------


## MAMI 2

Nisam bila kod dr a nisam ni nazvala da se naručim. Planiram na pregled tamo cca 10-11 dc da vidim sprema li se o ili ne.
A gdje nam je mona?

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona se javila na drugoj temi. Mami kako si ti?

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 28.02.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


*
*vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc

odbrojavalice:
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!
Kavica je kuhana, poslužite se!

----------


## marle

Mami hvala na kavici,poslužit ću se  :Coffee: 




> Pozdrav curke, evo uz kavicu vec sat vremena citam zaostatke i sa svakom novom stranicom navijam za plusice!!!
> Ja jos nemislim raditi test jer znam da nema smisla, O mi je bila dosta kasno,ne znam zasto, inace sam uvijek imala cikluse od 28-33 dana a u zadnjih pola godine tri ciklusa su mi presla 40 dana a i ovaj ce... Imate kakvog iskustva s tim? Koji moze biti razlog i zasto mi se to dogada?


Pozitivka a da nazoveš ginekologa ili dr.opće prakse pa ih pitaš za savjet. Možda nije ništa ozbiljno, stres ili tako nešto, a možda se nešto pobrkalo s hormonima? Vjerujem da će ti doktori dati neki savjet ili te uputiti što bi trebala provjeriti..

----------


## Narancica000

Cure moje, citam vas ali ne mogu popratit vise tko je u kojoj fazi. Drzite mi se sve i vjerujem da ce nam se uskoro zaredati plusici :ghuug:
Mona, Chiara - obje ste mi u mislima, i imate zadatak pokazat plusic na sunce dok ja ne rodim. 
Evo vam prasine za poticaj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  curke moje, ako je itko to zasluzio - vi ste!

----------


## MonaLi

Pozdrav curke, ma glupo mi je vas ovdje gnjaviti MPO problemima, nemam pojma kakvo je to krvarenje, doktorica je rekla da je od canestena, pa valjda zna? Ja bi voljela da je M ali nažalost nije, iako vec curka 4 dana!!
Ovaj tjedan radim opet sto pretraga, glukoza, inzulin... opet briseve, i jos puno toga. Nadam se da necu uočiti opet neki problem :/

Curke vama zelim pluseve sto prije  :Smile:  
Narancice - nadam se da cu odraditi taj zadatak  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pozitivka

Jutro cure,
*mami* hvala za kavicu 

*Giovi* hvala ti za navijanje baš si me oraspoložila, mislim da mi nema smisla raditi test jer po sluzi O je bila prije 8 dana...
*Marle* u 11 mj obavila papu, uzv i hormone, svi nalazi bili uredni, zato me i zbunjuje cijela ova situacija, zar mi nebi gin vidjela da nešt neštima, ne znam ... ali u pravu si nema mi druge nego otići opet...

----------


## lasica1234

Samo da potvrdim ovo! I meni je bilo kod implantacije skakljanje..samo najednom kao da je sto leptirica proslo u nizu od pipice  :Smile:  do pupka..

----------


## lasica1234

Samo da potvrdim ovo! I meni je bilo kod implantacije skakljanje..samo najednom kao da je sto leptirica proslo u nizu od pipice  do pupka..

----------


## lasica1234

Jooj nece mi citat povuci..ali uglavnom nadovezujem se na curu koja je skakljanje spomenula kao simptom. Pusa i svima nam drzim fige!

----------


## Vlattka

Pozdrav, cure! Evo meni već sedmi dan novog ciklusa, samo što nisam imala vremena ni za što, pa ni za forum:/ 
Idem sada čitati što ima novog i nadam se da ću vidjeti neke dobre vijesti :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

> dakle vozim se danas doma sa posla i kako mi dosadno razmisljam o glupostima.. dakle,ukoliko dodje do oplodnje a ne dodje do implatacije sta ta oplodjena stanica pliva unutra sve do M? Koliko sam shvatila do implatacije dolazi nakon 5-12dana okvirno,znaci njih dvoje tako zaljepljeni plutaju dok ne pocne ljustenje? Mislim,nije sad da ovo pitam jer sam kao zabrinuta ni slicno,nego mi eto danas palo napamet pa sam ja zamisljala kako oni partijaju i onda ih M potjera van kao sto domestos potjera one bakterije u reklami...


a jesi me nasmijala  :Smile: 
od oplodnje do implantacije prodje cca tjedan dana i za to vrijeme se embrij razvija. nisu jajna stanica i spermij zaljepljeni nego im se jezgre s DNA spoje i pocinje dioba stanica. iz jedne stanice nastanu dvije, iz te dvije cetiri itd. kad nastane kompaktna loptica od stanica (morula) dio stanica se povlaci na povrsinu te loptice i tvori ovojnicu (trofoblast), a dio stanica tvori mali mali zacetak embrija (bebe) - embrioblast - sve to skupa naziva se blastocista. trofoblast prianja uz stijenku maternice (implantacija). ako ne dodje do implantacije, blastocista propada, stanice odumiru i to sve s M izlazi van.

----------


## Vlattka

Munkice, držim fige za plus!
I meni je ovo s partijem baš zanimljiv opis :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Cure moje, citam vas ali ne mogu popratit vise tko je u kojoj fazi. Drzite mi se sve i vjerujem da ce nam se uskoro zaredati plusici :ghuug:
> Mona, Chiara - obje ste mi u mislima, i imate zadatak pokazat plusic na sunce dok ja ne rodim. 
> Evo vam prasine za poticaj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  curke moje, ako je itko to zasluzio - vi ste!


*Narancice* naravno da cemo uskoro i mi objaviti svoje plusice, vrijeme je vise. Kako si ti?  :Kiss: 




> Pozdrav curke, ma glupo mi je vas ovdje gnjaviti MPO problemima, nemam pojma kakvo je to krvarenje, doktorica je rekla da je od canestena, pa valjda zna? Ja bi voljela da je M ali nažalost nije, iako vec curka 4 dana!!
> Ovaj tjedan radim opet sto pretraga, glukoza, inzulin... opet briseve, i jos puno toga. Nadam se da necu uočiti opet neki problem :/
> Curke vama zelim pluseve sto prije  
> Narancice - nadam se da cu odraditi taj zadatak
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neces. Bit ce dobri nalazi, nekako vjerujem u to.  :Smile: 




> Pozdrav, cure! Evo meni već sedmi dan novog ciklusa, samo što nisam imala vremena ni za što, pa ni za forum:/ 
> Idem sada čitati što ima novog i nadam se da ću vidjeti neke dobre vijesti


Nacitat ces se.  :Razz:  Pravi roman smo napisale.

----------


## Nivana

izgleda da Vlatka pravo dugo čita( sala mala) .... heheh reko posto nema komentara... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## fitnessgirl

Curke, pijem stolisnik nekih tjedan dana. Zadnja 3 dana imam toliko plodne sluzi da je to za nevjerovat... ima li to kakve veze ne znam, ali znam da prosla 2ciklusa je nije bilo ni priblizno... danas mi je 14dc  :Wink:

----------


## marle

*mona* samo se ti nama javljaj,nema veze što si u mpo,naša si :grlim: držim fige da pretrage budu uredne i da što prije ostvariš svoj cilj!jel prestalo danas krvarenje?

*fitnessgirl* taman sredina ciklusa,brzo u akciju i da se za 14 dana javiš s plusom!

----------


## MonaLi

Marle - jos malo ima krvi ali vise je kao sukrvica... u svakom slučaju prolazi  :Smile: 

Mozda se i vratim za koji mjesec ovdje na listu kad budem u pauzi od MPO  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Cure sutra mi je 14 dpo, drzite fige da M ne dođe. Nek me zaobiđe. Iššš iššš  :mama:

----------


## Giovi

Bubekica,hvala na objasnjenju...ja si to onako veselo zamisljala da skratim voznju...
Mona,biti ce sve u redu,sigurno ti podivljalo zbog stresa ili sl.,vidjeti ces...  :Wink: 
Chiara drzim fige i navijam i za tebe...oleeeee oleeeee,ole ole oleeeeeeee....  :Very Happy:  vjestice smrdljiva ne pojavljuj se na chiarinim vratima...zahvaljujem...  :Smile:  jel ima kakvih simptoma?

Fitnessgirl,sada vrijedno hopsanje pa dodji za 2-3 dana citati zaostatke...hehe...ajmooooooo  :Very Happy:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara drzim fige i navijam i za tebe...oleeeee oleeeee,ole ole oleeeeeeee....  vjestice smrdljiva ne pojavljuj se na chiarinim vratima...zahvaljujem...  jel ima kakvih simptoma?


Ima ima  :Yes:

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekica,hvala na objasnjenju...ja si to onako veselo zamisljala da skratim voznju...
> Mona,biti ce sve u redu,sigurno ti podivljalo zbog stresa ili sl.,vidjeti ces... 
> Chiara drzim fige i navijam i za tebe...oleeeee oleeeee,ole ole oleeeeeeee....  vjestice smrdljiva ne pojavljuj se na chiarinim vratima...zahvaljujem...  jel ima kakvih simptoma?
> 
> Fitnessgirl,sada vrijedno hopsanje pa dodji za 2-3 dana citati zaostatke...hehe...ajmooooooo


Neka neka, sebi voznju, meni dosadu na poslu  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Bubekica,hvala na objasnjenju...ja si to onako veselo zamisljala da skratim voznju...
> Mona,biti ce sve u redu,sigurno ti podivljalo zbog stresa ili sl.,vidjeti ces... 
> Chiara drzim fige i navijam i za tebe...oleeeee oleeeee,ole ole oleeeeeeee....  vjestice smrdljiva ne pojavljuj se na chiarinim vratima...zahvaljujem...  jel ima kakvih simptoma?
> 
> Fitnessgirl,sada vrijedno hopsanje pa dodji za 2-3 dana citati zaostatke...hehe...ajmooooooo


Hehe, hopsali mi jos u cet navecer, pa subotu, pon navecer, i trebalo bi danas svakako!  :Smile: 

Chiaraaaaa ~~~~~~~~

----------


## MAMI 2

Chiara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kad će test?

----------


## Nivana

fitnesgirl i vi praktikujete 100% svaki drugi dan, i mi smo tako prosli mjesec i nije se uhvatilo... 
chiara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, mozda bude srece ako svi navijamo...oleee, oooolllllllleeeeeeeeee., ole, ole
giovi čovjek se zbilja nekad izgubi u svojim mislima...sto ?kako? zasto?

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 01.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


*
*
Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 36.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc

odbrojavalice:
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure...evo kafe...
Nivana,istina da...ali ja si eto ovaj put bas to lijepo animirala u glavi pa sam imala osjecaj kao da neki crtic gledam...  :Very Happy: 
Munkiica,pozotivka ajmo plusice na sunce...  :Smile:

----------


## November

Boook cureee!

Bome ste se raspisale, teško mi je poloviti, al ovo sam zapamtila da moram komentirati:

Chiara držim fige tako jako da me prsti bole!!!!!!!!Ajdeeeeeee!!!

Fitness stolisnik je odličan!!!Vrhunski čaj, samo ga loči  :Smile:  I ja ga pijem!

Nego, jučer mi je trakica bila za nijaaaansičicu svjetlija od kontrolne, tako da će O ponovno biti sutra ili preksutra vjerujem. (16.ili 17.dc) Kasno mi je to nekako, al ajde...I ciklusi su malo dulji u zadnje vrijeme. Bebimo svakodnevno. Neda mi se kalkulirati, svaki drugi dan, ovako onako...Jer kao prvo - napaljena sam i baš hoću svaki dan, a kao drugo...napaljena sam :D

Moram si kupiti neke vitamine, trenutno ne pijem ništa...Mislila sam one jeftine A Z mama iz dm-a, od više žena sam čula da su im bili dobri! MM pije Mens arginax, 1 dnevno, čisto reda radi!

----------


## marle

*Chiara* sretno, da vještica ni ne dođe!!
        ~*~°~*~°~*~°~*~°~*~°~*~°~*~°~*~°~

----------


## Pozitivka

*Chiara* drzim fige, javi nam sta se dogada!! Sretno, sretno, sretno!

----------


## Munkica

Plusic ce pricekati... Prijavljujem *1 DC*.

Svima ostalima puno srece i plusica.

Chiara - drzim fige  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Cure hvala vam svima na figama.  :Kiss:  Imam menstrualne bolove ponekad pa ne znam da li to stize M ili ne?  :Cekam:  Nocas me trgnulo iz sna kad me zabolilo. I kako je doslo, tako je brzo i proslo. *Mami* mislim da necu piskiti.
*Munkica*  :Crying or Very sad:  *Giovi* hvala na kavi. *November* sad u lov na jaje.

----------


## Nivana

o eto mene danas nesto boli glava, i vrtim ja film da sAam procittala negdje da i glavobolja moze biti simtom...jeeej, i eto ja si mislilm sta ako sam napokon trudna...ali mislim ono taman sam u plodnim danima tako da...oko ceg se meni vrti svijet...nevjerojatno...... :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:

----------


## CHIARA...

*Nivana* i mene je tako rasturala prije tjedan dana, a nisam se usudila nista popiti za bolove. 2 dana mi je to bilo.

----------


## Vlattka

Chiara, drzim fige :Smile: 
Ja imam dosta jake glavobolje i tako vec mjesecima strahujem od lijekova pa trpim. Kad dobijem, uz neizostavnu recenicu "Bar nije izostala mjesecima kao prije, i to je dobar znak", neizostavno ide "Ajd bar mogu popiti Rapidol ako me zaboli glava ovih par dana".

----------


## Nivana

> *Nivana* i mene je tako rasturala prije tjedan dana, a nisam se usudila nista popiti za bolove. 2 dana mi je to bilo.


pa bas bezveze, ono rastura...a necu isto nista da gutam sta ako je bas sinoc bio pogodak...ma ludaaaaa sam
 :Raspa: 
ljudi posluzite se s popodnevnom kavicom...

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala na kavici. Bas mi je potrebna.
Vlattka hvala ti.

----------


## Giovi

Chiara,nadavno da ne stize...buncas...  :Very Happy:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara,nadavno da ne stize...buncas...


 :psiholog:  ce mi uskoro trebati ako ovako nastavim preispitivati simptome...  :Grin:

----------


## Giovi

Chiara ja mislim da sve i jedna zenskica ovdje to svaki mjesec prolazi. Samo neke mjesece vise tipkamo o simptomima a neke manje... :Very Happy: 
Zato,izmedju ostalog,i jesmo na forumu...  :Smile:

----------


## marle

Chiara suosjećam,ja mislim da ću izludit još par dana do očekivane M. Danas sam takoooo živčana i nevozna,valjda me pere pms. Razmišljam da sutra pišnem test ali s druge strane mislim da je prerano. Imam doma onaj iz dm-a, first sign, ne znam ni koliko je taj test osjetljiv.

----------


## Nivana

> ce mi uskoro trebati ako ovako nastavim preispitivati simptome...


znaj da nisi jedinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa........... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :gaah:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara ja mislim da sve i jedna zenskica ovdje to svaki mjesec prolazi. Samo neke mjesece vise tipkamo o simptomima a neke manje...
> Zato,izmedju ostalog,i jesmo na forumu...


Ali to je jos izrazenije kad si u mpo postupku i kad znas da ako nije uspjelo, opet me ceka isto.  :Sad:  



> Chiara suosjećam,ja mislim da ću izludit još par dana do očekivane M. Danas sam takoooo živčana i nevozna,valjda me pere pms. Razmišljam da sutra pišnem test ali s druge strane mislim da je prerano. Imam doma onaj iz dm-a, first sign, ne znam ni koliko je taj test osjetljiv.


Ne znam koliko su oni osjetljivi. To su one 2 trakice u jednoj kutiji? Ja imam dosta kineza, ali im bas ne vjerujem. 




> znaj da nisi jedinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...........


 :Laughing:

----------


## marle

Da,da,to su te dvije trakice u ljubičastoj kutiji.

----------


## CHIARA...

Onda piskis sutra?  :Very Happy:

----------


## MAMI 2

Chiara ajde pišni jednog kineza!
Marle sad jedan, ujutro jedan ~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## November

Jutro!

Ja sam jučer popodne ponovo ulovila LH pik. Trakica je bila ludaaa, za sec je potamnila, i baš je bila dosta tamnija crta od kontrolne.
Ali naravno, kao za inat, jučer nismo bebili jer MM nije bio doma popodne a navečer sam ja princeza umorna zaspala!!!!!!

Maaa ljuta sam...Paziš paziš pratiš i onda tako ispadne. Al ok, neću se zamarati previše s tim, danas ćemo bebiti..Pa sam ako je kasno, bit će drugi mjesec!

A dolje me booooli, sve je tvrdo, naduto, jedva sjedim!

----------


## Nivana

> Jutro!
> 
> Ja sam jučer popodne ponovo ulovila LH pik. Trakica je bila ludaaa, za sec je potamnila, i baš je bila dosta tamnija crta od kontrolne.
> Ali naravno, kao za inat, jučer nismo bebili jer MM nije bio doma popodne a navečer sam ja princeza umorna zaspala!!!!!!
> 
> Maaa ljuta sam...Paziš paziš pratiš i onda tako ispadne. Al ok, neću se zamarati previše s tim, danas ćemo bebiti..Pa sam ako je kasno, bit će drugi mjesec!
> 
> A dolje me booooli, sve je tvrdo, naduto, jedva sjedim!


neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeee.... zasto????? trebas sama sebi lupit dva samara...em sto se nisi razbudila em  sto nisi imala previse volje......
ali svi kazu da vrijedi sex dan prije na dan i dan poslje ovulacije...tako da ima nade jos i danas...valjda nece trakica promijeniti boju

----------


## Nivana

a Pozitivka i Munkica da nise vi vec trebale pisati...ili nas drzite u neizvjesnosti????
chiara koji si ti dc... nema te na listi?? da ne vrtim unazad...sve sto sam jucer procitala vise se nesjecam...

----------


## sanjka

> Jutro!
> 
> Ja sam jučer popodne ponovo ulovila LH pik. Trakica je bila ludaaa, za sec je potamnila, i baš je bila dosta tamnija crta od kontrolne.
> Ali naravno, kao za inat, jučer nismo bebili jer MM nije bio doma popodne a navečer sam ja princeza umorna zaspala!!!!!!
> 
> Maaa ljuta sam...Paziš paziš pratiš i onda tako ispadne. Al ok, neću se zamarati previše s tim, danas ćemo bebiti..Pa sam ako je kasno, bit će drugi mjesec!
> 
> A dolje me booooli, sve je tvrdo, naduto, jedva sjedim!


Od lh pik O moze biti od 12-48 h.
To nikada ne mozes znati...prvo sve smo razlicite a eventualno ako si pratila bazalnu mogla bi znati.

Sluz isto zna biti dan, dva prije O.
JS je sposobna za oplodnju najvise 24 h.....tako da mislim da niste zakasnili pa stignete danas popodne/navecer obaviti sve  :Wink:

----------


## sarasvati

Jutro, dosla sam samo pozdraviti i vracam se poslu. Brzinski sam i procitala, ali ne stignem vise od toga!

Chiara ~~~~~~~

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!
Kavica!
November ako je trakica bila poz jučer o nastupa u roku 12 do36 sati, tako da danas akcija.

Napokon sam se naručila gin. i utorak sam na pregledu. Nadam se da ću bit pametnija.

----------


## marle

Pišnula minus  :Smile:  sad čekam nedjelju pa ako ne dođe ponovim test.

Chiara ti ipak čekas betu?jos par dana  :fige:  
~•~°~•~°~•~°~•~°~•~°~•~

----------


## MAMI 2

> Plusic ce pricekati... Prijavljujem *1 DC*.
> 
> Svima ostalima puno srece i plusica.
> 
> Chiara - drzim fige


Grlim.

----------


## MAMI 2

> Pišnula minus  sad čekam nedjelju pa ako ne dođe ponovim test.
> 
> Chiara ti ipak čekas betu?jos par dana  
> ~•~°~•~°~•~°~•~°~•~°~•~


A neee, vibramo za nedjelju.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 02.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 36.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

*Odbrojavalice*:

giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## marle

*mami* nadam se da će gin. imati kakvo rješenje za spoting. Glavno da si se naručila,sad će polako doći sve na svoje!

Test me nekako nije jako rastužio,sve se nadam da sam prerano pišnula i da M neće doći  :Smile:  samo pozitiva!

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure....kavica je skuhana...copajte...  :Smile: 
Negooo jedno pitanje ovako malo van teme...jel ima netko iskustva sa bioenergicarima?

----------


## MonaLi

November - nema veze kaj niste bebili, stignete danas. Ali ubuduće pokrijte i taj dan. Pa makar "odradili" to  :Smile: 

Marle - Ajde mozda je prerano, koji ti je dpo?

Ja danas bila na uzv i odjednom imam folikul od 12x9mm, moram opet u ponedjeljak doci da vidi doktorica hoće li biti kaj od njega.  Ko zna, mozda i odradim postupak na kraju  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Bravo* Mona*  :Very Happy:  Vidis da ipak ima pomaka, samo je ovulacija kasnije pa trebas puno puta ici. Kod mene ti je to ovako- 1 dan fm i stoperica, za 2 dana punkcija i za 3 dana transfer.
Dođem 3 puta i ja gotova.  :Laughing:  Netko je pitao koji sam dc-25, 15 dpo.
*Marle* drzim fige da je jos prerano i da ce biti + u nedjelju. Ja sam se toliko - napisala da me sada strah. Lakse mi je biti u neizvjesnosti i dobit M u međuvremenu. 
*Giovi* hvala na kavici. Ja ti nemam iskustva, ali prijateljica je isla kod nekoga (mislim na Cavle) par puta i zadovoljna je.

----------


## Munkica

> a Pozitivka i Munkica da nise vi vec trebale pisati...ili nas drzite u neizvjesnosti????
> chiara koji si ti dc... nema te na listi?? da ne vrtim unazad...sve sto sam jucer procitala vise se nesjecam...


Meni tetkica stigla jucer. Od sutra opet klomifeni  :Smile:  Cak se nekako i veselim

----------


## Giovi

Marle navijam za nedjelju...ole ole oleeeeee...lalallala la la la

November,i mi smo ovaj ciklus bebili dan nakon pozitivne trakice...mislim ne znam rezultat ali bolje i to nego nista... i ovako O stize oho ho nakon poz trakice plus Js je isto toliko spremna za oplodnju tako da niste sigurno zakasnili... drzim figeeeeee...  :Wink:

----------


## Pozitivka

Jutro curke,
*Munkica* zao mi je zbog M
*Mona* samo pozitivno
*Marle* jos je mozda rano, drzim fige za +
*Nivana* jos ne planiram pisnuti test, em nemam bikokvih simptoma nicega, em znam da mi je kasno O bila, ak ne dode do utorka onda cu test raditi...
*chiara* kad ti planiras test raditi? Dodem na forum svakih par sati samo da provjerim jesi sta novo napisala, ko da te uhodim, a bas imam neki dobar osjecaj za tebe!!!!

----------


## Bajbiblue

Čitam zaostatke! Pa dokle stignem.
* CHIARA*  Držim fige fige, i sve sto ulijeva nadu!! Tako želiiiiiim da vidiš plusić  :Smile: 

I sve ostale curke, Munkice, November ajmo plusice!

Sve vas pozdravljam.. Ja nisam se trudili, jer za par dana idem vaditi inzulinemiju ( nemam pojma kako cu, ja i vadjenje krvi na VI, sto zbog mojih skrivenih vena, sto zbog toga sto izgubim svijest svaki put hahaha )
Polovinom aprila mi je operation  :Smile: 

Sve vam nmašem i želim do aprila tonu plusića.

*Mona,* fige su i za tebe  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Citala sam nedavno da je najvise slucajeva trudnoce kad se bebi 2 dana prije O, tj najveci je postotak. A studija kaze da dan nakon O ne moze doci do trudnoce (logicno) jer js umire za 12-24 sata.

----------


## Giovi

Mona vibram za tvoj folikulic...  :Very Happy:

----------


## November

Prekjučer jesmo navečer... A jučer je tako ispalo, MM nije znao za trakicu inače bi me probudio garant, al nisam mu rekla, baš mi je bio bezveze dan neki jučer. A šta sad mogu, ništa, osim lijepo popodne danas bebiti i to je to...A onda dalje nastaviti ko i dosad, prema napaljenosti :D

Malo me nervira to što cijeli mjesec lijepo vodimo ljubav i uživamo, a onda kad se bliži O sva sam napeta i pod stresom i na seks više ne gledam kao na uživanje nego na rad. I čim prođe O vraćam se u fazon uživanja. Glupa sam!

Ako ovaj mjesec ne bude +, razmišljam da idući ne koristim trakice i da uopće ne pratim koji mi je dc.

----------


## CHIARA...

*Bejbi* bas lijepo da si se javila.  :Kiss: 
Ja ti isto uvijek imam problema sa vađenjem krvi jer mi ne moze naci zilu. Onda su mi sestre savjetovale da svaki put prije vađenja krvi popijem 2 case vode da se krvne zile rasire. A znale su me i po 3 puta bockati dok ne izvade krv.  :Shock:   Sad moras skupljati nalaze za operaciju ili jos imas vremena do 4 mj?

----------


## Munkica

Joj, Chiara, tako je i meni. Jos te ovdje zamotaju zavojima nakon vađenja krvi tak da sam prošli put izašla van ko mumija.

----------


## Nivana

ja imam problema sa psihom, ono gadni...prvi tjedan  iza M, kad se bubamo ono napaljena do iznemoglosti.,, čim se priblizi tjedan u kojem bi O trebala biti ima sluzi i sve, a u sred bubanja se ja sjetim uh treba to odraditi kak treba,..i dodu mi tak misli bezveze u glavu i osjetium kako se ono osusim unutra na par sekundi... i opet dane poslje kad ima vlaznosti sve je ok, ali pri samoj pomisli na to da moramoo ja suha...
uglavnom...
chiara ~~~~~~ ja odrzavam ritam posto poto svaki 2 dan
Novembar trakice su u neku ruku super, ali opet ogroman je to napor u svakom slucaju
Mona BRAVOOO
munkica biće bolje sutra.  :Trči:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## marle

Cure, hvala na podrsci i figama,nadam se da će upaliti i da se skupa veselimo za vikend!

*mona* bravo za folikul,držim fige za ponedjeljak i da nastavi lijepo rasti!

Ja ne pratim ovulaciju tako da ne znam koji je dpo. Kako imam dosta uredne cikluse,a i po sluzi, rekla bi da mi je O bila 19.2.,sredina ciklusa. Htjela sam ovaj put mjeriti bazalnu ali sam svako jutro prvo ustala,pa se za jedno 10ak min sjetila da sam zaboravila izmjeriti temp... Ako već dođe M potrudit ću se da ne zaboravim na toplomjer koji mi već mjesec dana stoji na stoliću pored glave dok spavam  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Kuham vam popodnevnu kavicu i caj pa se posluzite.  :utezi:

----------


## Nivana

hvala chiara, taman ce dobro doci... i ja kuham u stvarnosti i spremam u termosicu i idem u bolnicu u posjete kod kolegice...

----------


## sarasvati

> Prekjučer jesmo navečer... A jučer je tako ispalo, MM nije znao za trakicu inače bi me probudio garant, al nisam mu rekla, baš mi je bio bezveze dan neki jučer. A šta sad mogu, ništa, osim lijepo popodne danas bebiti i to je to...A onda dalje nastaviti ko i dosad, prema napaljenosti :D
> 
> Malo me nervira to što cijeli mjesec lijepo vodimo ljubav i uživamo, a onda kad se bliži O sva sam napeta i pod stresom i na seks više ne gledam kao na uživanje nego na rad. I čim prođe O vraćam se u fazon uživanja. Glupa sam!
> 
> Ako ovaj mjesec ne bude +, razmišljam da idući ne koristim trakice i da uopće ne pratim koji mi je dc.


Ja prošli mjesec nisam imala pojma koji mi je dc!
Mona, drago mi je da se folikul ukazao!
Chiara, skuhaj mi ovaj, molim teee! Crniiii  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Cure hvala na figama  :Smile: 

Ja sam jucer vadila krv i to 2 puta. Za glukozu i inzulin i krvnu sliku i tak sto stvari. Ajme znaci uzme krv, popiješ glukozu i onda nakon 2 sata opet na vađenje krvi. Horor. Ali nalazi su super pa eto brzo zaboraviš na muku  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

To s glukozom radis i u trudnoći. Ja imam problem s vađenjem krvi, ta glukoza mi nije bila tako strašna kao sto su mi svi govorili.

----------


## CHIARA...

Evo *Sara*, crni caj za tebe.  :Smile: 
Joj ja se ubijam cisteci. Pokusavam skinuti silikon sa tus kabine i taaako tesko ide. Nadam se da cu ga do navecer skinuti...

----------


## marle

Chiara,ako imaš doma wd-40 (ili negdje u blizini da ga kupiš) pomaže u skidanju silikona,puno lakše ide kad s tim namočiš silikon. Ja sam ga prošle godine skidala  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

> Evo *Sara*, crni caj za tebe. 
> Joj ja se ubijam cisteci. Pokusavam skinuti silikon sa tus kabine i taaako tesko ide. Nadam se da cu ga do navecer skinuti...


Hvala, jedva oci držim otvorene!

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara,ako imaš doma wd-40 (ili negdje u blizini da ga kupiš) pomaže u skidanju silikona,puno lakše ide kad s tim namočiš silikon. Ja sam ga prošle godine skidala


Hvala ti. Sad cu probati s tim pa javim da li djeluje.  :Smile:

----------


## November

Jutroooooo sunašcaaaa  :Smile: 

Baš sam super volje jutros, lijepo ustala, spremila se, kavicu popila...

Jučer popodne smo bebili, čak sam i svijeću radila poslije haha...Eto, sad dalje nastavljamo u miru  :Smile:  S tim da je trakica jučer navečer bila negativna. Znači li to da je O već prošla ili?

----------


## Giovi

Jutro curke....
November ako sam ja shvatila te trakice onda je moguce da se taman dogadjala jer ona nastup 12-36h nakon lh pika...  :Smile: 
Chiara jesi uspjela skinuti silikon?
Curke,imamo li kakvih novosti?  :Very Happy:

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro curke.* November* super da ste uspjeli bebiti. Ako trakica nije bila pozitivna, oni plivaci od prije par dana su napravili sacekusu i napali js cim je izasla. Ne brini.  :Very Happy: 
*Giovi* ovo je neki tvrdokorni silikon koji se cijepa na komadice.  :Evil or Very Mad:  Skinula sam dosta dobro, ostalo je jos malo. Marle  :Kiss:  
Novosti nema...  :Cekam:  :Coffee:

----------


## Nivana

hej ženske...evo ja vas danas častim s mezom...slavonski kulen, kobasica, domaca šunka, fini domaci sir, ima i gaude i mozarele, ma fina plata...od pica bilo kakva žesta, pogotovo šljivovica, i na kraju kava, kapučino, čaj, crni čaj, (plavi , zeleni  :Smile:  ) 
moja princeza danas slavi svoj velikiiiiiiiiiii 6. rođendan...biće partyyyyyyyy.............

Novembar super...valjda je bilo zaliha...
chiara ma ti si uporna u svemu pa tako i sa silikonom ...skinut ceš ga...

sinoc smo se bubali i opet super i pred kraj ja suha...ja nisam mogla -čak je i njemu bilo čudno i nije ni on mogao, znači bubanje bez veze i bez svršavanja...STRES
tak sam bila ljuta...kud sam zaspala ljuta, tud se i probudila ljuta....uffffff

----------


## CHIARA...

Nivana sretan rođendan maloj princezi i sve najbolje joj zelim. :Joggler:  fina ti je ta plata... 
Ja ti nemam problema sa suhocom, ma ja sam ti uvijek vl.... Moj ti je savjet ako ti to smeta i stvara nelagodu, uzmi si neki lubrikant (ima i od durexa) pa se podmazi.  :Klap:

----------


## sarasvati

Nivana, sretan rođendan tvojoj curi!!

----------


## Vlattka

Dobro jutro svima (iako je prošlo podne) i sretan rodjendan slavljenici :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

> Nivana, sretan rođendan tvojoj curi!!





> Nivana sretan rođendan maloj princezi i sve najbolje joj zelim. fina ti je ta plata... 
> Ja ti nemam problema sa suhocom, ma ja sam ti uvijek vl.... Moj ti je savjet ako ti to smeta i stvara nelagodu, uzmi si neki lubrikant (ima i od durexa) pa se podmazi.





> Dobro jutro svima (iako je prošlo podne) i sretan rodjendan slavljenici


hvala curke svima.......

----------


## marle

*Chiara* to skidanje silikona je baš muka  :Rolling Eyes: 

*Nivana* sretan rođendan malenoj!  :Very Happy:

----------


## CHIARA...

> *Chiara* to skidanje silikona je baš muka 
> 
> *Nivana* sretan rođendan malenoj!


O da. Sad ove ostatke skidam nozicem malo po malo i pazim da ne ostetim.  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> hej ženske...evo ja vas danas častim s mezom...slavonski kulen, kobasica, domaca šunka, fini domaci sir, ima i gaude i mozarele, ma fina plata...od pica bilo kakva žesta, pogotovo šljivovica, i na kraju kava, kapučino, čaj, crni čaj, (plavi , zeleni  ) 
> moja princeza danas slavi svoj velikiiiiiiiiiii 6. rođendan...biće partyyyyyyyy.............
> 
> Novembar super...valjda je bilo zaliha...
> chiara ma ti si uporna u svemu pa tako i sa silikonom ...skinut ceš ga...
> 
> sinoc smo se bubali i opet super i pred kraj ja suha...ja nisam mogla -čak je i njemu bilo čudno i nije ni on mogao, znači bubanje bez veze i bez svršavanja...STRES
> tak sam bila ljuta...kud sam zaspala ljuta, tud se i probudila ljuta....uffffff


Jooooj, znam taj feeling!  MD smeta onaj pressing... kad ja naglasim plodni dani su, trebalo bi... e onda se on ne moze. Zato ja sutim, on zna kad su otprilike, al ne zna tocno. Pa ga ja napadnem iz zasjede  :Smile:

----------


## Bajbiblue

Pozdrav curke! Evo mene konačno sa laptopa da pišem, pa mogu malo duže i više da se raspišem  :Smile: 
*CHIARA*: Držim fige do neba, šaljem najpozitivnije vibre i tebi i *Moni, marle,fitnessgirl,Nivana,November,MAMI, točekica, Sanjka,sarasvati, Munkica* ma svima, svima  :Smile: 
I ja imam brigu, kad sam vadila krv za hormone, 4 puta je zabadao iglu bezuspješno.. Poslao me da perem ruke vrelom vodom, i ja istrošila svu vodu vruću, kaže meni doktor: Fascinantno, pa ni zagrijale se ruke nisu, hahah  :Smile:  I izvadio odmah iznad šake, iz najtanje vene, peklo je ko sami vrag. Sada imam brigu kako ću pet puta za inzulinemij pogotovo jer mora se tačno u minutu vaditi tada krv. i + ja se redovno onesvijestim kad vadim krv hahaha  :Smile: 

I dalje pijem tablete, ništa specijalno, zadnje vrijeme i ne mislim o tome, jer znam da ima polip, da moram raditi i taj nalaz. Jer mi vjerovatno i inzulinemija sa hormonima sprečava ovulaciju. Tako da, sada znam šta je. 

Nisam više slijepac na raskršću.

Ljubim vas!!  :Kiss:

----------


## marle

Jutro! kava/čaj za sve!

*mami* meni piši danas *1dc*, test ostaje za sljedeći put,nisam dočekala nedjelju.

----------


## Nivana

o ja cu samo da se pohvalim da sam jucer oko 15h se tusirala...i vidjela plodnu sluz i rastegla se do ono sigurno 10 cm, i par puta sam je skupla i protegla da bas vidim oce puc ili nesto,...ali ne bas sam bila sretna ko malo dijete kad vidi cokoladu...i nisam nista govorila...nego sam ga spontano navela da ni ne kuzi na jedan brzinski hapa-cupa, ali tek oko sedam...da li takva sluz znacci da ce O tek nastupiti ili sta...

vrištim:IMAM DOBAR OSJECAAAAAAAAAAAAAJ ZA OVAJ MJESEC... :Love:  :Love:  :Preskace uze:  :kokice:  :kokice:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 04.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 38.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!

Nivana superr!

----------


## MAMI 2

Chiara ajde pišni test! Već ti debelo kasni?

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara ajde pišni test! Već ti debelo kasni?


*Mami* jucer navecer mi je pocelo smeđarenje-svijetle boje-kao bijela kava (sorry na opisu). Mislim da kasne samo zbog utrogestana.  :Sad:  Ne znam ima li smisla raditi betu.
*Nivana* zadnji dan s tom sluzi je dan ovulacije. 
*Marle* hvala na kavi. Piskis li sutra?

----------


## MonaLi

MAMI - Kad si na utrogestanu ne moze se gledati jel kasni ili ne. Jer M uglavnom dođe nakon prekida terapije.

Chiara - mnogo cura smedari a trudne su, nemoj da te to obeshrabri. Kad ces raditi betu?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Upravo tako* Mona.* Ja ovo ne dozivljavam kao kasnjenje. Nemam jos uputnicu, ali u ponedjeljak cu ju nabaviti. Problem je sto je kod mene sve splasnulo i nemam naznake trudnoce.

----------


## marle

*Chiara* nadam se da će ipak dobro sve ispasti i da će beta pokazati trudnoću! ja ne piškim, stigla menga danas..

----------


## MAMI 2

Meni je svaki put došla i pod utrogestanom. Nadam se da kasni s dobrim razlogom.

----------


## CHIARA...

Meni jos nije krv nego kremasti iscjedak malo tamnije bolje, onako prljavije.
*Marle* zao mi je draga.  :Kiss:

----------


## CHIARA...

*Pozitivka* i *Giovi*, kad ce testici?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovi

Hahhahah... bo... ja imam samo one kineske koje sam dobila sa lh trakicama tako da mogu kad kod jer mi ih nije zao... :Very Happy:

----------


## CHIARA...

Imam ih i ja, ali valjda su pokvareni kad stalno minuse pokazuju.  :Laughing:

----------


## Giovi

Sta si ga pisnula?  :Smile: 
Ja ga mozda pisnem ujutro...ovisi koliko jako mi se bude piskilo...  :Very Happy:

----------


## CHIARA...

Nisam ovaj ciklus. A nista nas ne zoves u Opatiju za Dan zena? Cujem da je neki striper u igri?  :Storma s bičem:  :alexis:

----------


## Giovi

Ha??? Zasto ja to ne znam?!! Gdje je,gdje?

----------


## Giovi

I kad ces ga pisnuti?? :Razz:

----------


## CHIARA...

https://www.facebook.com/events/163656920811641/ 

Nadam se da sam dobro kopirala link.  :Grin:

----------


## Giovi

Moje bivse radno mjesto... :Saint: 
Ne spominju se striperi ali bi ukoliko M bude tocna mogla ici popiti koju... :Laughing:

----------


## CHIARA...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## CHIARA...

> I kad ces ga pisnuti??


Nemam srece s njima. Betu cu vaditi 08.03.

----------


## Giovi

Nije ovaj momak ni za baciti...  :Laughing: 
Nadam se da ces nakog bete sretno odskakutati doma u narucje tvog stripera.. :Very Happy:  a u najgorem (naravno da ga nece biti ovaj mjesec) slucaju put Galije... meni je ona 6min pjeske od doma,tako da ja u najgorem slucaju stvarno mozda zalutam... :Trči:

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure... kavica je skuhana i kinez je pisnut... vjerojatno je pokvaren...hahaha... ali posto je negativan sad nemam vise velikog straha da bi se mogla ureci pa da vas pitam.  1-2 dana nakon ovulacije poceo je bijeli iscjedak i tu je cijelo vrijeme a ne samo par dana prije M. No taj bijeli icjedak je prije cca 4 dana postao limun zuti kad se obrisem a posto sam taj dan jela uglavnom spinat bila sam sigurna da je to od toga. No i dane nakon toga,svaki put kad bi se obrisala bilo je tako,kao i jutros. Kako sam vec nepovjerljiva (iako se naravno nadam) zanima me koje upale bi mogle izazvati takav iscjedak?

----------


## Nivana

> Jutro cure... kavica je skuhana i kinez je pisnut... vjerojatno je pokvaren...hahaha... ali posto je negativan sad nemam vise velikog straha da bi se mogla ureci pa da vas pitam.  1-2 dana nakon ovulacije poceo je bijeli iscjedak i tu je cijelo vrijeme a ne samo par dana prije M. No taj bijeli icjedak je prije cca 4 dana postao limun zuti kad se obrisem a posto sam taj dan jela uglavnom spinat bila sam sigurna da je to od toga. No i dane nakon toga,svaki put kad bi se obrisala bilo je tako,kao i jutros. Kako sam vec nepovjerljiva (iako se naravno nadam) zanima me koje upale bi mogle izazvati takav iscjedak?


giovi zar tebi nije rano za testić....mislim iako je kineski i nema veze mozda pokazuje  negativno jer je rano...

----------


## Giovi

M bi trebala doci za 2 dana pa sam eto isla iz znatizelje pisnuti... :Laughing:

----------


## Nivana

ja sam citala da alkohol i sve popijeno i pojedeno nemoze naskoditi plodu pprvih mjesec dana ,  tako da ja od petka(od rodendana)tri dana se slavi....svaku vecer i dan po malo cugnem...jbg de nazdravi s ovom de s onim...de vam de tam.....
uh meni je Opatija predalekoooo...ja sam zalutala u krivi grad...valjda ce biti i kod nas nestooo...za ženske....

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!
Giovi ako te ništa ne peče, svrbi ili nrms neugodan miris je ok.
Nivana samo ti nazdravljaj, tako i treba.
Giovi ajde jedan rekreacijski, onak opušteno pišni!

----------


## Giovi

Mami jesam jutros...mali kinez je rekao nista... :Laughing: 
Ako sam ja to dobro izracunala od pozitivne lh trakice 21.2 onda je danas 11dpo...

----------


## marle

*Giovi* ako je 11dpo možda je i prerano.  :fige:  da ne dođe M.

*Chiara* kakvo je stanje kod tebe, jel prestalo smeđarenje?

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure.
Giovi mali je stvarno dobar i isplatilo bi se potegnuti do Opatije.  :Smile:   Nadam se da si prerano piskila...
Nivana barem si opustenija ako si cugnula.  :Very Happy: 
Mami kod tebe zavrsilo sve-i M i spotting?

----------


## MonaLi

Giovi - dpo ne računaš od dana pozitivne trakice nego od ovulacije. Znaci danas ti je 9-10dpo ja bi rekla, to je prerano za test  :Smile:  ponovi ga za 3-4 dana 

Jutro cure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

> *Giovi* ako je 11dpo možda je i prerano.  da ne dođe M.
> 
> *Chiara* kakvo je stanje kod tebe, jel prestalo smeđarenje?


Nije prestalo, isto je kao i jucer. S tim da bas nema tragova krvi, nego je svjetlije smeđe, valjda kako je pomijesano sa utrogestanom  :Sad:   I trbuh me bolucka tako da je to definitivno M.

----------


## Giovi

Chiara to nije jos definitivno M... ne priznajem to... evo nas tri kolegice se bas dogovaramo da idemo u srijedu dolje... :Very Happy: 
Mona,21.2 je bila poz trakica pa 22.2 sam racunala kao da je bila O i to mi dodje 11dana. U svakom slucaju cekam i nadam se da nece doci.. :Grin:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Jutro cure.
> Giovi mali je stvarno dobar i isplatilo bi se potegnuti do Opatije.   Nadam se da si prerano piskila...
> Nivana barem si opustenija ako si cugnula. 
> Mami kod tebe zavrsilo sve-i M i spotting?


Je hb. Akcija je počela. U utorak sam kod gin pa ću možda bit pametnija. Pretpostavljam da je sve hormonski al može bit i polim ili nekaj gore.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 05.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 39.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

----------


## marle

*Mami* vjerujem da nije ništa ozbiljno, hormoni u disbalansku ili nešto takvo  :Love: 

*Mona* sutra je pregled? Sretno!

----------


## MonaLi

Marle - Yep, ne osjetim bas jajnike pa imam osjećaj da se nista ne događa ali u najgorem slučaju ćemo dogovoriti stimulaciju za iduci ciklus  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Jutro cure... kavica je skuhana i kinez je pisnut... vjerojatno je pokvaren...hahaha... ali posto je negativan sad nemam vise velikog straha da bi se mogla ureci pa da vas pitam.  1-2 dana nakon ovulacije poceo je bijeli iscjedak i tu je cijelo vrijeme a ne samo par dana prije M. No taj bijeli icjedak je prije cca 4 dana postao limun zuti kad se obrisem a posto sam taj dan jela uglavnom spinat bila sam sigurna da je to od toga. No i dane nakon toga,svaki put kad bi se obrisala bilo je tako,kao i jutros. Kako sam vec nepovjerljiva (iako se naravno nadam) zanima me koje upale bi mogle izazvati takav iscjedak?


Ja sam danas 19dc i imam takav iscjedak otkad je nestalo plodne sluzi... prvo bijeli...sad zuti

----------


## Giovi

Fitnessgirl jel ti se to dogadjalo vec?

----------


## CHIARA...

Cure na pocetku trudnoce je iscjedak nekim trudnicama zute boje, kao kredom nacrtan. Progooglajte si malo suncani iscjedak.

----------


## MAMI 2

Chiara kakvo je stanje?
Mona za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## CHIARA...

Isto. Curka, ali jako malo. Sad na papiru rozi iscjedak... Sta ne bi menga vec trebala krenuti unatoc utrogestanima. Vec 2 i pol dana iscjedak, ali dovoljan je dnevni ulozak koliko malo ide. 
Mona sretno sutra.

----------


## Giovi

Meni se vratio bijeli...guglala sam taj suncani iscjedak ali su sve stari postovi pa htjela pitati novije informacije.  :Smile: 
Chiara ja se nadam da nece ni doci...  :Very Happy:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Fitnessgirl jel ti se to dogadjalo vec?


Otkad sam se skinula s pilula, ne. Ovo je 3.ciklus nakon njih, i prvi put da se pojavio.
mi opet bebili pa sad ne vidim ,,pravo stanje" iscjetka :D

----------


## Munkica

Ja sam imala taj iscjedak zadnjih par puta. Trudna nisam. Dakle, bio je samo iscjedak.

Nadam se da je kod tebe drukciji slucaj  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Meni se vratio bijeli...guglala sam taj suncani iscjedak ali su sve stari postovi pa htjela pitati novije informacije. 
> Chiara ja se nadam da nece ni doci...


Nekako ne vjerujem u cuda u ovom slucaju. Spotting je kod mene nepogrijesivi znak do sada da M stize.  :neznam:  :ban:

----------


## November

Jutro!

Glava me rastura, gladna sam, živčana sam kao pas ovih dana...S MM sam na pas mater da tako moram reći, sve me nervira, ako me krivo pogleda ja grizem! Baš sam u nekoj koma fazi, samu sebe bih pljusnula!

Chiara i kod mene je spotting dosad bio obavezno znak M, ali znaš kako je...Za sve postoji prvi put!

Dajte mi neku vodku ili nešto da se malo smirim! :D

----------


## Munkica

Pridruzujem ti se November!  :Smile: 

Trenutno sam zen nakon 2 caja, ali klomidi me peru kao nikada do sada. U 20 min sam uspjela umrijeti od smijeha i 2 puta tuliti ko da je smak svijeta. Uzas! Srecom, moj MM je najsmirenija osoba na svijetu. Sinoc me usred setnje s psima poslao doma jer sam jednog psa ucinila nervoznim, a drugi me gledao ko da me u zivotu nije vidio . Sutra zadnja tableta pa cu se valjda smiriti.

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure...
Evo za neke kavica a za neke  :pivo:  ili vodka...  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Munkica - na mene tako djeluje Duphaston i Utrogestan, uzas. Od klomica samo napuhnuta i glavobolje :/

Cure od mog ciklusa nista, ali iduci ciklus je IVF u planu. Kaze doktorica da iduci utorak dođem na dogovor. Aaaaaaaa! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Giovi

Mona bas mi je zao.... :grouphug:

----------


## CHIARA...

Bokic curke. Giovi daj za mene jednu kratku.  :Laughing: 
Mona to bi isla u Petrovu na stimulirani ivf? 
November mene utrogestan uspava i vrti mi se od njega i zato zaspem ko beba.

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - da isla bi na stimulirani, ali premisljam se dal da idem u Petrovu prvi put pa iduci kod Škvorca ili da odmah idem kod Škvorca, ali to bi onda bilo onaj ciklus iza tek

Giovi - hvala  :Smile: 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nivana

ja sat vremena sjedim pijem kafu i čitam o 40 tjedana trudnoče, razvoju od embrija do fetusa...pa do samog malog čovjeka...
zaključak: NISAM NORMALNA 
trošim vrijeme za bezveze.

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona onda cemo ici zajedno.  :Very Happy: 
Nivana mene je sram i reci sta sve citam. A pogotovo zadnjih dana.  :Grin:

----------


## Nivana

> Mona onda cemo ici zajedno. 
> Nivana mene je sram i reci sta sve citam. A pogotovo zadnjih dana.


a trebala bi nesto raditi, ili barem trcat oko kuce bezveze,...sad meni sljedi onih 10 najduzih dana.........

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 06.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 40.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Drage moje nemam što pametno za reći pa vas sve samo glim!

----------


## marle

*mami* sretno danas na pregledu,javi sto kaze dr.

*mona* baš mi je žao što si još jedan ciklus propustila. Nadam se da će sljedeći postupak dovesti do plusa!

----------


## Vlattka

Dobro jutro, cure! 
Mona i Marle,  žao mi je i nadam se da će što prije biti dobrih vijesti :Smile: 
Mami, sretno! Što se tiče čitanja o trudnoći, mogu samo reći: da bar čitam.
Uveliko kupujem gluposti :D koje će mi tko zna kada trebati.

----------


## November

Jutroooo!

Evo mene popustila bijesna nervoza, sad sam dobra!

Nego, jučer u šetnji sa psom me je tako nešto ošinulo dolje, u maternici, kao da me netko nožem upiknuo, trajalo je sekundu ali me paraliziralo! I odmah kasnije ništa. Navečer me još jednom presjeklo, a odnos je bio onako, dosta nekako bolan, nije smio preduboko ići jer me baš bolilo.
Upala sumnjam da je neka jer nema nikakvih simptoma...

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure. Kuham vam kavu i caj.

----------


## Nivana

chiara prihvacam kavicu......
novembar mi smo isti dc ali kod mene suprotno...ja dobre volje skroz...otkad sam imala onaj obilni iscjedak sad vise nista....malo boli jajnik desni ali to je sve...
giovi...kakvo je stanje kod tebe??

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure...ja evo popila vec 2 kave i cekam...nadam se da ne cekam ali opet cekam... :Laughing: 
I razmisljam izvaditi sladoled iz skrinje...  :Very Happy:

----------


## CHIARA...

Giovi tako sam i ja neki dan, ali je bio bljak. Onaj sto se reze, bio je nedavno otvoren. Sladoled je dobar samo kad se otvori, poslije ne.  :Coffee: 
Mami cekamo te...

----------


## Giovi

Chiara u billi sam uzela onaj bas sto se reze,tipa je nekadasnjeg straussa ako se sjecate...i naravno da sam cim sam odgovorila otisla gurnuti nos u skrinju i evo nema ga vise!  :Laughing: 
Ja ga otvorila,ja ga pojela... :Shock:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 07.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 41.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Ola!!!
Evo lista na brzinu i odoh se otuširat i jurim pa vam javim. Naručena sam u 17.30.

----------


## CHIARA...

*Mami* sretno. Popiskila sam minus. Ali reda radi sutra vadim betu.

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - zao mi je za minus  :Sad:  jel neki dobar test bio? Iduci ciklus je nas, nista ne brini  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Kinez  :Grin:  one step. Suzdrzavala sam se 1 sat i 45 min i isla pisati. S tim da sam popila 1 casu vode. Mislim da je test tocno pokazao s obzirom na spotting i dan ciklusa.

----------


## MAMI 2

Evo me! Sve ok, maternica, jajnici ok. Kaže da ima iscjetka i dala mi neke vaginalete, kao neka upalica al ništa strašno. Folikul 22.6. Dakle akcija. Spoting vjerovatno hormonski, može mi dat pilule ilu dufaston ili da uzmem nešto na prirodnoj bazi.

Chiara žao mi je.

----------


## Giovi

Mami drago mi je da je sve u redu... 
Chiara kakvo je to piskanje navecer? Ja ni to ne racunam...i drzimmmm najvece fige sutraaaa za betuuuuuu... :Saint:

----------


## CHIARA...

*Giovi* do sada bi mi se trebalo pokazati u svako doba dana ako sam trudna. Meni je 20 dana proslo od ovulacije.

----------


## Giovi

Ma mali kinezi znaju lagati...  :Wink:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Ma mali kinezi znaju lagati...


 :Laughing:  :Razz:  :Klap:

----------


## sarasvati

Dugo me nije bilo i vrijedno sam čitala (i u ove dane dosta radila).

Mona, još jedan ciklus iza tebe... I Iza tebe Chiara...  :Sad:  Grlim i želim vam da vam je ovaj zadnji.

November, Munkica jel grizete još uvijek?  :Smile:  Ok, upravo pročitala da November više ne grize. Ja kako čitam, tako pišem  :Laughing: 



> Nego, jučer u šetnji sa psom me je tako nešto ošinulo dolje, u maternici, kao da me netko nožem upiknuo, trajalo je sekundu ali me paraliziralo! I odmah kasnije ništa. Navečer me još jednom presjeklo, a odnos je bio onako, dosta nekako bolan, nije smio preduboko ići jer me baš bolilo.
> Upala sumnjam da je neka jer nema nikakvih simptoma...


  ovako je meni bilo prošli ili pretprošli ciklus, ne sjećam se točno kad. Zabolilo me, presjeklo da sam se morala pridržati jer kao da su mi se noge paralizirale na trenutak i pokleknula sam.




> Folikul 22.6. Dakle akcija.


Folikul 22,6cm na 11dc? to je uobičajeno ili veliko?

ja ovaj mjesec ne osjećam ništa slično ovulacijskom.  :Unsure:

----------


## MonaLi

Mami - tebi je ovulacija onda svaki tren, tako rano? Jesi znala da tako rano ovuliras? Bilo bi dobro da pijes duphaston nakon ovulacije, da ti osigura dobar drugi dio ciklusa  :Wink:  i da se mrvica lakše primi  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam dobila duphaston kad je trebalo zadržati plod. To je ono što ja znam o njemu.

----------


## MonaLi

Da, daje se i odmah nakon ovulacije jer mozda je razina progesterona niska i plod se ne moze primiti. A piju ga i trudnice da zadrže plod.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

A meni nije jasno zasto ga kod nas mpo doktori daju na transferu, a vani se od punkcije dobiva. Mami dosta ti je rano O-12 dc, sutra. Skoro si kao ja. Meni je 10 dc bila.

----------


## sarasvati

Radi štednje?  :Undecided:

----------


## CHIARA...

Ali utrogestan je besplatan preko HZZO-a , a u ta 3 dana bih potrosila 18 tabletica-to nije niti 1 kutija.  :Nope:

----------


## Vrci

> A meni nije jasno zasto ga kod nas mpo doktori daju na transferu, a vani se od punkcije dobiva. Mami dosta ti je rano O-12 dc, sutra. Skoro si kao ja. Meni je 10 dc bila.


Što daju od transfera? U ivf-u nakon punkcije odmah ide progesteron, utrići ili gel. nisam čula slučaj da se ne daje odmah

----------


## Pozitivka

Pozdrav cure,
Chiara zao mi je za minus, 
Mami super za dobre vijesti, mene mozes maknuti s liste, danas poceo neki spoting al to je valjda to, dolazi M...

----------


## CHIARA...

> Što daju od transfera? U ivf-u nakon punkcije odmah ide progesteron, utrići ili gel. nisam čula slučaj da se ne daje odmah


Nama utrici idu od transfera pa na dalje. Tako su mi rekli u KBC Ri. Da sam ih imala doma, koristila bih ih odmah od punkcije.

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro moje tipkalice. Sretan vam Dan zena. Kuham vam caj i kavu. Sad sam dosla s vađenja krvi pa mi se vise ne spava...

----------


## Vrci

Ta Rijeka je ful čudna. Pa utrići idu od punkcije da raste progesteron kao što raste nakon ovulacije

----------


## CHIARA...

Ja ih nisam imala sa sobom pa su mi na punkciji dali svoje. A kako je bila subota, nisam mogla kod ginekologice po recept pa su mi dali kutiju utrica za doma. Zaboravili su mi ranije napisati da odnesem ginekologici da mi napise recept.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## CHIARA...

Vrci da li pisas kineske testove (sa ebay-a)? Koliko su oni sigurni?

----------


## Vrci

Od kad su mi pokazali plus (sjenu) u ciklusu bez seksa, ne vjerujem im baš  :Grin:  A čula sam još takvih situacija (sjena na tekstu, par sati poslije negativna beta, od poznanice)
Ali mislim da su ok ako se ne piške prerano, znači kad više nije sjena nego baš crta

----------


## CHIARA...

Ma meni je vec moralo pokazati iako sam piskila popodne. Ipak je proslo 3 tjedna od punkcije.  :Shock:

----------


## Vrci

Da, tad bi već trebao pokazati  :Sad:  žao mi...ali sad u nove pobjede

----------


## CHIARA...

Sad me ceka stimulirani. Mora jednom i nama uspjeti.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure... sretan vam dan zena!  :Smile: 
Chiara sta kaze beta? I rekla sam ti da ne vjerujes kinezima! :Laughing:

----------


## CHIARA...

Beta tek poslije 12. Ma ja im vjerujem jer me do sada nisu iznevjerili...  :Nope:

----------


## Giovi

Za sve postoji prvi put... :Laughing: 
Nije da ti zelim davati laznu nadu ali stvarno dok se sa sigurnoscu ne utvrdi da nema trudnoce, postoji i najmanja sansa da je ona ostvarena... :Very Happy:

----------


## tocekica

cure, čitam vas ali ne stižem niš. Chiara, držim fige da je loš kinez.

----------


## nivesa

Cure samo da pozdravim [emoji3] 
I mi se borimo sa postupcima pa sve manje pratim. Pokusavam vas polovit al je  nemoguce.
Mami vidjela sam za folikul [emoji5] 
Drzim ti fige na najjace !

----------


## marle

*Mami* super za pregled, držim fige za ovaj ciklus! Hoćeš li uzimati duphastone ili nešto drugo?

*Chiara* žao mi je zbog minusa  :grouphug: 

*Nivesa* drago mi je da si svratila do nas. U kakvom si postupku?

----------


## CHIARA...

> Za sve postoji prvi put...
> Nije da ti zelim davati laznu nadu ali stvarno dok se sa sigurnoscu ne utvrdi da nema trudnoce, postoji i najmanja sansa da je ona ostvarena...


Giovi ides li veceras van? Nisam skuzila ono sa sladoledom. Pojela si ga, a zaboravila na to?  :Laughing:  Samo da znas kinezi su pouzdani. Kad god su pokazali minus, bilo je tako. 
Marle kako si ti?
Nivesa jeste krenuli u novi postupak?
Tocekice sta ima kod tebe?

----------


## marle

Chiara dobro sam, M je prošla (iznenadila me kako je kratko trajala ovaj mj., kada bi barem svaki put bilo tako) tako da nam sad slijedi akcija. Danas sam mjerila bazalnu, samo da se i dalje sjetim svako jutro ju izmjeriti pa da vidim kada mi je ovulacija  :Smile:  Nadam se da će mi dolazak proljeća donijeti i plus!

----------


## tocekica

Kod mene niš, nakon ultrakratkog (4 dana) i laganog M, dobila spotting 13 DC i sada je mir. Da nemam već više od 2 tj osjećaj kao da ću dobiti bila bi super. Možda ne bi bilo loše da i ja pišnem kineza?

----------


## Vlattka

Žao mi je, Chiara, ali držim fige za dalje :Smile: 
Mami, nadam se pozitivnom ishodu i kod tebe! 
Koliko Vam koštaju ti Kinezi i koliko im treba da dođu? Ja sve nešto mislim kupovati, pa onda ne naručim jer kao što ako sam već trudna pa mi neće trebati. I tako mjesecima razmišljam. Ludača :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> *Mami* super za pregled, držim fige za ovaj ciklus! Hoćeš li uzimati duphastone ili nešto drugo?
> 
> *Chiara* žao mi je zbog minusa 
> 
> *Nivesa* drago mi je da si svratila do nas. U kakvom si postupku?


Za sad aih. Drugi po redu. Ali izgleda da nist od toga sudeci po danasnjem uzv. Zapisana sam za ivf u 6 mj a dr danas veli da bi me prebacio za 5 mj....

----------


## nivesa

Chiara jesmo...klomifen popila, 10 dc. Jedan folikul se kakti izdvijio. 12 mm [emoji23]

----------


## sarasvati

Dobar dan svima i sretan vam, pa i svaki drugi, dan!  :grouphug: 

Kaže lista da bih trebala itekako ovulirati, a ja ovaj mjesec ništa ne osjećam!

Chiara, je li beta potvrdila?  :Sad: 

Vrci, neka si navratila! U kojoj si ti fazi? Hajmo obje sad nekad i ovaj put se nađemo u Vinogradskoj :D

Nivesa, sve najbolje tvom folikulu!




> Ali utrogestan je besplatan preko HZZO-a , a u ta 3 dana bih potrosila 18 tabletica-to nije niti 1 kutija.


Mislila sam da hzzo štedi, a ne da ga ne daju da bismo mi uštedili.

----------


## nivesa

Sarasvrati nisam u toku...po kaj u Vinogradsku

----------


## Vrci

Po bebu u rodilište  :Smile:  Prvi puta smo rodile s malim razmakom

Ja čekam mengu, evo sad sam 10dpo, pa idem u FET. Nikako proći ovi dani...

----------


## Giovi

Chiara ne idem van. Nema smisla jer ne mogu piti. A neki dan kako sam napisala da razmisljam o sladoledu tako sam se dignula i otisla po njega i pojela ga cijelog.  I p.s. kinezi meni nisu bili pouzdani. Jucer sam pisnula jednog i bio je -, a kako je danas 29DC a M jos nema otisla sam kupiti clearblue.

----------


## Giovi

Malo sam van sebe pa nisam napisala do kraja... clearblue kaze da je + :Very Happy:

----------


## tocekica

> Malo sam van sebe pa nisam napisala do kraja... clearblue kaze da je +


Predivno!!!! :grouphug: . Imamo + . Giovi, čestitam od srca!

----------


## Nivana

ohohohooh........giovi CESTITKEEEEEEEEEEEEEE..............taj skupi nebi trebao lagati.......
e sad nemos  si zamislit covjek koliko netko moze bit sretan za nekog kog nepozna...evo ja sam se prvo iskakala kao da je moj ¸plus, i izvikivala bravo bravo, (ono kao da me cujes) 
 stavrno čestitke......zanci piskila si u pol dana...akko je pozitivno tad je pozitivno kad god... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  :Gumi-gumi: 
 i da posluzite se popodnevnom kavicom

----------


## Vrci

Clearblue s plavom crtom zna lagati, digitalac ne. Ja sam imala pozitivan Clearblue ovaj ciklus, a beta minus.

Mislim, vjerujem da je tebi plusić, samo kažem za cure za ubuduće. Imam previše iskustava s testovima  :škartoc: 

Čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ajd da napišem iskustva koja znam...

Kad menga već dosta kasni, tipa 3 tjedna od ovulacije, onda bi svaki test trebao pokazati plus. To je 5tt, i to mora biti lijepa beta i sve se vidi.
Na ranija pišanja, prije kašnjenje menge, hvale se Gravignost ultra, Geratherm - oni su osjetljivosti 10, i trebali bi detektirati.

Kinezi su isto 10 često, ali znaju pokazati laganu crtu/sjenu lažno, iskusila sam, a i čitala par iskustava.
Clearblue je dosta nepouzdan rano, jer je test s plavom crtom i može imati ili evaporacijsku (tanka, kao olovkom crta) ili lažnu sjenu kakvu sam ja imala ovaj ciklus kad sam bila u MPO. I slikala sam, svi ju vidjeli, pojavila se doslovce odmah, kako je prolazila tekućina, a bete nije bilo.

Mislim, ne želim pametovati, ali rano je najbolje uzeti test koji ima crvenu crtu ili digitalac. Ili vaditi betu.


A sad čekam malo trudničke prašine  :Grin:

----------


## fitnessgirl

Jupi, Giovi!!! Zelim ti svu srecu!!!  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Giovi cestitam. Jako jako jako mi je drago radi tebe. Isto te ne poznam, ali mi je drago kao da se znamo.  :Very Happy:  :grouphug: 
PS:Beta je 0.

----------


## sarasvati

Aaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!! Juhuhuhuhu! 
E, Giovi, totalno neočekivano mi ovo, nekako nisam te imala u pameti da ti je  vrijeme za test. 
Jos ti željela napisati da kaj pričaš da ne ideš van jer ne mozes piti, kakve veze ima, blabla, a kad ono....!!!! A sad, kad dodes k sebi :D, navikni se da nema alkohola a ipak izlaziš van! :D

----------


## sarasvati

> Po bebu u rodilište  Prvi puta smo rodile s malim razmakom.


Da, hajmo po bebuuuu :D

Chiara, vjerujem da nije nista lakse jer si kao pretpostavljala da ce biti 0  :Sad:

----------


## CHIARA...

Nije me pogodilo jer sam se vec pripremila da ce tako biti. Ovaj mjesec odmaram i punim baterije, ali zato je 4-i mjesec moj/nas.

----------


## Giovi

Evo ja dosla s posla pa ajmo redom...
Chiara,zao mi je zbog bete i pripremi se da opet slavimo...4mj je blizuuuuuu... :Very Happy: 

Nivana ja sam mislila da mi se ucinilo da cujem da se netko dere kad ono stvarno... :Grin: 

Tocekica,Fitnessgirl hvala vaaaam....

Sarasvati,test sam bas zbog toga "piti" isla usred posla kupiti i napraviti jer smo nas tri kolegice trebale danas ici van i krenulo je dogovaranje a ja nisam htjela riskirati. :Grin: 

Vrci, s obzirom da su mi ciklusi oduvijek skolski i s obzirom da nema M,mislim da je jako mala sansa da je test lazan. 
Znam da ima situacija gdje je bio i lazno neg i lazno poz,ali mislim da ja nisam taj. :Grin: 

U svakom slucaju,cure hvala vam puno... :Heart: 

 A Ja nemam pojma sta da sad radim... ginekologa zovem sutra poslije 14h,to jedino znam da trebam,za ostalo blage veze nemam...

----------


## Vrci

Ma vjerujem da je plus,samo sam htjela iznijeti iskustva. Ovak kad kasni je sve jasno  :Smile: 
Za koja 2tj bi te trebao dr naruciti na uzv, a onda ti reci za dalje. Uzivaj

----------


## MAMI 2

Giovi pa čestitam!

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 08.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 42.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc *ll*
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Giovi ajmo simptome na sunce!

----------


## Natalie38

Citam vas i pokrajka i se veselim. Cestitam Giovi od srca  :Smile:

----------


## marle

*giovi* čestitaaaaam!!!!!

----------


## MonaLi

Giovi!!!!! Pa čestitam ženo!!!!! Trudna si  :Smile:  sretno do kraja  :Kiss: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

Cestitke, Giovi!!!

----------


## Giovi

Cure samo da znate da sam sinoc pocela ovo pisati i zaspala pa evo da dovrsim....
Ali prije svega dobrooo jutrooooo!!!! :Very Happy: 


Hvalaaaa ..iiiiiii nadam se da ce mi se jos netko ubrzo pridruziti... :Very Happy: 

Prije nego pocnem nabrajati samo da kazem da po svemu sto sam procitala i sad i to dozivjela mogu reci da ne postoji simptom koii ce biti tj zamjeniti najraniji test da ces moci reci-aha to je to! 
Dakle,od O sam imala iscjedak...bijeli,neke dane gusci neke rijedji ( i onih 3-4 dana sada nedavno je bio kricavo zuti) ali svih 14 dana ga je bilo i to dosta sto je neobicno za taj dio ciklusa. Ali naravno to je mogla biti i npr neka upala a ne nesto za sto sam se mogla uhvatiti.
Nadalje,nekoliko dana nakon O me svaki dan pocelo probadati u krizimA,i to bi bilo tokom svakog dana 2 do 3 puta i bilo mi je sumnjivo jer me nikad nisu boljela ledja ali opet s druge strane, u tom periodu sam veci dio dana lezala pa sam ja to povezala sa tim.
Ono sto je meni osobno bilo naj naj ocitije da nesto nije kao inace su dvije stvari:1. Kosu operem danas i sutra popodne je mogu opet prati i 2. Pocela sam se ceskati po cijelom tijelu. Svrbuckalo me stalno nesto. Za ove dvije stvari nisam mogla naci objasnjenje a opet su mi bile toliko neuobicajene da me bilo strah svrstati ih u simptome da me netko stvarno me posalje na psihijatriju.
 Znaci sve sto inace cure nabrajaju pod standardne simptome je bilo tu ali ne toliko ocito da bi se alarm upalio nego isto kao i pred M osim ovih par sitnica...

----------


## Giovi

Imate roman za dobro jutro... :Laughing: 
Zao mi je zbog toga,ali bar ce te imati sta citati uz kavu ako nemate novine...hehehe...
Da nadopunim novosti-jucer sam opet pisnula kineza-iz inata i znatizelje i samo da znate da je bio -. Ali sam naravno danas ujutro pisnula opet CB jer sam jucer kupila 2 pa da iskoristim... :Laughing:

----------


## nivesa

> Po bebu u rodilište  Prvi puta smo rodile s malim razmakom
> 
> Ja čekam mengu, evo sad sam 10dpo, pa idem u FET. Nikako proći ovi dani...


Oooo pa super! Mozda se sretnemo gore [emoji3] 
Kad ides tamo?
Givi cestitam na + ! Mogla si nas pocastit sa slikom [emoji5]

----------


## Giovi

A ne znam kako da je stavim... :Crying or Very sad: 
Pokusala sam jucer umjesto moje profil slike ali nije htjelo a zaboravila sam onu stranicu gdje se ide za objavljivati slike na forumu

----------


## Giovi

https://postimg.org/image/7e9uabj6f/

----------


## Giovi

Ne znam dali sam uspjela :Laughing:

----------


## danijela 1990

Giovi cestitkee. Sad jos na pregled pa mazenje trbuscica moze poceti

----------


## Vrci

> Oooo pa super! Mozda se sretnemo gore [emoji3] 
> Kad ides tamo?


Na FET idem privatno  :Smile:  Evo za kojih 4-5 dana nadam se dođe menga, pa krećemo...
Joj meni je samo želja roditi još to jedno i onda se rješavam razmnožavanja jednom zauvijek  :Laughing:

----------


## sarasvati

Vrci, a mozda onda poželiš jos jedno!

----------


## sarasvati

Vrci, a mozda onda poželiš jos jedno!

----------


## sarasvati

Vrci, a mozda onda poželiš jos jedno!  :D

Giovi, ja se sjecam da mi je mokraća bila fluorescentnija, jedino se ne sjecam je li mi to bilo u trudnoći ili nakon poroda. 

Giovi, imas lijepe primjerke, hahaha

----------


## sarasvati

Sorry, iz trece mi poslalo sve!

----------


## Vrci

Ma nema šanse, uz ovakve borbe i teško padanje na psihu...ne više.

Ja sam jedna od onih koja drži stranu da nema pravih trudničkih simptoma dok nema neke bete u organizmu. Tako da ja mislim da su svi ti rani simptomi pms. Jer do implantacije mislim da tijelo ni ne zna da je trudno

----------


## Giovi

Je je...fluorescentnija je...
te neke sitnice se promijene ali to su takve banalne stvari da bas ne mozes reci aha,sigurno sam trudna kada osim trudnoce moze biti jos xy razloga zbog kojih je nesto tako kako je.
I sjetila sam se maloprije kada sam cistila kucu jos jedne sitnice. Znoj! Zadnjih tjedan dana prije ocekivane M kupila sam dva razlicita dezica. Znaci otusiram se,obucem i odem na posao do kojeg imam 15tak min autom. Presvlacim se i sama sebi smrdim po znoju. I ne nije mi njuh jaci nego sam stvarno smrduckala! I to traje i dalje!

----------


## November

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO imamo plus!!!!!!!!!! Napokon!!!!!

*GIOVI ČESTITAM TI OD SRCA!*

Podsjeti me, koliko dugo se trudite?

Chiara, žao mi je, ali idemo dalje  :Heart:

----------


## nivesa

Giovi to je posteni +!!!

----------


## Nivana

> Giovi cestitam. Jako jako jako mi je drago radi tebe. Isto te ne poznam, ali mi je drago kao da se znamo. 
> PS:Beta je 0.


chuiara  :Crying or Very sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Nivana

> Imate roman za dobro jutro...
> Zao mi je zbog toga,ali bar ce te imati sta citati uz kavu ako nemate novine...hehehe...
> Da nadopunim novosti-jucer sam opet pisnula kineza-iz inata i znatizelje i samo da znate da je bio -. Ali sam naravno danas ujutro pisnula opet CB jer sam jucer kupila 2 pa da iskoristim...


giovi plus je plus na testu dok doktor ili nesto drugo ne dokaze suprotno...
kao i da nisi kriv dok ti se ne dokaze suprotno.....
giovi evo citam tvoje simptome i saces vidjeti za par dana da cu ih poceti i samaizmisljati...heheh(dugo nitko nije...)
znaci kinez minus, ali sto je pokazao CB drugi put...

----------


## Giovi

November od 10mj...
Nivana,Drugi CB je na slici...jedan je bi jucer a jedan danas ujutro...

Nego cure jel normalno da cice malo bole malo ne?

----------


## Vrci

Jep, normalno je i da bole, i da ne bole, i da malo da-malo ne. Sad ti više nema pravila ni u čemu  :Smile: 
Kao i za mučnine, možeš ih imati, i ne moraš, sve je to ok  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

> November od 10mj...
> Nivana,Drugi CB je na slici...jedan je bi jucer a jedan danas ujutro...
> 
> Nego cure jel normalno da cice malo bole malo ne?


sad sam vrtila unazad i skuzila link  :Grin:  :Grin: 
...:D

----------


## Giovi

:Very Happy:  e sad cemo vidjeti dali je gore iscekivati M ili prvi pregled... 24.3. Sam narucena...

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 09.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 43.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc *ll*
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Giovi bogme je to pravi + !
Sada samo mirno o neka bude sve ok.

----------


## fitnessgirl

Giovi, a jesi imala implantacijsko krvarenje?

----------


## Nivana

giovi jesi ti jedan ili dva ciklusa isla s ovulacijskim trakicama?

----------


## CHIARA...

> e sad cemo vidjeti dali je gore iscekivati M ili prvi pregled... 24.3. Sam narucena...


Isti dan smo narucene.  :Very Happy:  Ja na konzultacije, a ti na prvi pregled.

----------


## Giovi

Fitnessgirl nisam...bio je samo taj bijeli iscjedak (i zuti)...
Nivana ovo mi je bio prvi ciklus sa trakicama,i ako se dobro sjecam prvo mi je bila trakica za mikrosekundu svjetlija i drugo popodne (18-19h)su bile iste ali mi nismo mogli bebiti i bila sam luda i tuzna i bijesna...mislim da sam tu pisala kako imam osjecaj kao da je sve protiv nas... i drugi dan tj negdje oko 12-13h smo skakutali ali s obzirom na pozu pored koje je puno toga izaslo nisam si davala previse nade...

Chiara,mislim da smo jednako nestrpljive... :Grin:

----------


## Natalie38

Giovi bas mi je drago zbog tebe. Cestitm jos jednom.
Ja samo cekam da konacno stigne M i da se iskljucim od svega. 
Na test niti ga imam nit ga planiram kupiti. M je trebala jucer stici i samo je pitanje trenutka kada ce doci. Vec dva dana osjecam bolove kao kad treba. 
Koliko god se zavaravala ipak poznam jako dobro svoje tijelo da znam kada cu dobiti. Tako da mi neka nada nema smisla.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Fitnessgirl nisam...bio je samo taj bijeli iscjedak (i zuti)...
> Nivana ovo mi je bio prvi ciklus sa trakicama,i ako se dobro sjecam prvo mi je bila trakica za mikrosekundu svjetlija i drugo popodne (18-19h)su bile iste ali mi nismo mogli bebiti i bila sam luda i tuzna i bijesna...mislim da sam tu pisala kako imam osjecaj kao da je sve protiv nas... i drugi dan tj negdje oko 12-13h smo skakutali ali s obzirom na pozu pored koje je puno toga izaslo nisam si davala previse nade...
> 
> Chiara,mislim da smo jednako nestrpljive...


Jesam ti rekla za suncani iscjedak pa mi nisi vjerovala. Jesam ti rekla da su kinezi pouzdani pa mi nisi vjerovala. Jesam ti rekla da plivaci prezive i onaj odnos sto je bio prije ovulacije pa mi nisi vjerovala.  :Laughing:  Morat cemo ozbiljno porazgovarati.  :starac:

----------


## Giovi

Natalie ne znam koliko su ti ciklusi tocni i da li variraju. Ono sto sam citala po netu da boli tj da je pritisak kao i kad trebas dobiti je istina...samo meni je bila razlika sto kad trebam dobiti boli me par sati i onda dodje a ovaj put me cijeli 28 Dc zatezalo i samo sam cekala kad cu procuriti i kad nisam samo sam cekala drugi dan priliku da zbrisem s posla i uvjerim se

----------


## Giovi

Chiara,i dalje meni kinez nije pokazao...imam jos jednog,njega bi mogla sad pisnuti... :Laughing: 

Mislim da cemo se napricati do 24. 3 da skratimo vrijeme...

Negoooo,moj Mm je maloprije stavio status na face...poludila sam...morao ga je odmah obrisati...ja jos nisam sto posto svjesna a on vec slavi vani... :Mad:

----------


## CHIARA...

*Giovi* to su ti lazljivi mali kinezi. Pokazuju kako ih je volja kad si trudna, ali zato kad nisi trudna su tocni. I ja bih svog ubila da to napise na fb. Kao prvo samo bi najblizi znali. Ali poznavajuci njega, znali bi svi u roku par dana.  :Laughing: 
*Natalie* takvi su bolovi i u trudnoci pa nemoj i to iskljuciti.

----------


## Giovi

Hahhhah...ludjak...mi rekli samo najblizima...do njegove objave...ali samo jedan frend je valjda vidio u te dvije minute pa nije strasno... :Laughing: 

A kinezi,ja ne znam stvarno sta bi rekla...neka se oni drze lh i rize... :Laughing:

----------


## Vlattka

Čestitam, Giovi!  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

[QUOTE=Giovi;2965963]Fitnessgirl nisam...bio je samo taj bijeli iscjedak (i zuti)...
Nivana ovo mi je bio prvi ciklus sa trakicama,i ako se dobro sjecam prvo mi je bila trakica za mikrosekundu svjetlija i drugo popodne (18-19h)su bile iste ali mi nismo mogli bebiti i bila sam luda i tuzna i bijesna...mislim da sam tu pisala kako imam osjecaj kao da je sve protiv nas... i drugi dan tj negdje oko 12-13h smo skakutali ali s obzirom na pozu pored koje je puno toga izaslo nisam si davala previse nade...

sve ja pratim i znam cijelu stvar, samo kad si pocela koristit lh trakice nije mi bilo jasno i(nisam htjela sad ici 10 stranica nazad)...znaci za sve ima nade...sad samo bez stresaaaa

Chiara,mislim da smo jednako nestrpljive...




> Jesam ti rekla za suncani iscjedak pa mi nisi vjerovala. Jesam ti rekla da su kinezi pouzdani pa mi nisi vjerovala. Jesam ti rekla da plivaci prezive i onaj odnos sto je bio prije ovulacije pa mi nisi vjerovala.  Morat cemo ozbiljno porazgovarati.


sam ti nju našpotaj....to če ujuedno biti lekcija svima nama koji smo uvijek u losem raspoloženju...




> Hahhhah...ludjak...mi rekli samo najblizima...do njegove objave...ali samo jedan frend je valjda vidio u te dvije minute pa nije strasno...
> 
> A kinezi,ja ne znam stvarno sta bi rekla...neka se oni drze lh i rize...


a fb ja neznam sta ce to biti, moj muz na fb nije iso ni gledo do prije dva tjedna, sad se navuko....a prvo je imo stav da ga trebamo obrisat obadvoje, al ja se nisam dala, i tako skoro proslo 6 godina braka i evo ga on se navuko a ja skoro vise i neidem...
ja mislim da cu ja otić kod ginekologa i tam ukrast jedno 10-15 kineza sto oni imaju u ginekoloskom wc-u...ahhahahahahahaha 
da netrosim vise...

----------


## Anka91

Giovi cestitam od srca!

----------


## Giovi

Nivana sta ce ti ti kinezi kad lazu? Oni misle da testiramo kolicinu pojedenog sushija...
P.s. hvala jos jednom svima i dobro jutro...kavica je tu...  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Sva sreća moj nema Facebook, a i da ima nije tip da piše statuse  :Laughing: 

Dobro jutro svima  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

Ma taj face je super za ubiti vrijeme tu i tamo...i reklamiranje...nista drugo

----------


## Nivana

moj i sluzi samo u svrhu reklamiranja...
a kinezi ma nek lazu bitno da imam sta popisavat ... :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Natalie38

Jutro drage moj. 
Kod mene jos nista novo. M nije stigla samo neki zuckasti iscjedak ( sad sam primjetila ).
Inace se osjecam kao pred gripu. Cice mi nisu ne znam kako napete, od srijede mi je doljni dio cijelu napet, ta napetost prelazi u noge ( osjecam neki topline u nogama ). Ne znam sta da vise mislim. 
M je trebala stici u srijedu ili cetvrtak ali usprkos osjecaju da trebam dobiti jos nista. Mozda je od stresa je mi je ludnica na poslu ( znalo se je dogadati, jest vrlo rijetko ) da kasni. 
Ma tko ce ga vise znati.

----------


## TheMarlena21

Curke moje drage,pozdravi svima, već dugo vas čitam  :Smile:  sada sam vam se odlučila pridružiti, ne znam na koju temu da pišem , vidim da sve ovdje jedva čekate svoj + kao i ja  pa ću tu. Pokušati ću biti što kraća  :Smile:  oprostite ako bude dug post.

Dakle prošle godine sam imala spontani pobačaj u 8 tj trudnoće, tuga je neopisiva jer je beba bila tako jako željena. Nakon spontanog neko vrijeme smo se pazili zbog mog oporavka. Sada unazad 3 mj smo odlučili ponovno raditi na bebaču. Prvi mjesec je bilo neuspješno, drugi mjesec sam odlučila koristiti LH trakice međutim također - na mom testu i čak nekoliko dana ranija menga. Ovaj zadnji ciklus se napokon nadam da je to to.
Zadnju mengu sam imala 06.02., Lh trakice su pokazale 2 crtice 18.i19.02 što smo iskoristili :D Sada menge još nema  :Smile:  kasni cca 6 dana. Test za trudnoću sam radila nakon što mi je 2 dana kasnila te je bio negativan  :Sad:  radila sam ponovno test jučer 5 dan kašnjenja i pokazao je jaaaako jedva vidljivu drugu crticu, jako sam znatiželjna i nestrpljiva :D je li moguće da sam trudna. Grudi me bole i narasle su barem za jedan broj, trčim na piškiriškenje češće nego inače i ujutro mi jako bude mučno na pastu za zube pa čak i na vlastiti zadah. Je li imala koja slične simptome? ili da joj se dogodila slična stvar nema crtice ili jako slaba crtica?
hvala Vam puno svima unaprijed na savjetima i komentarima  :Kiss:

----------


## CHIARA...

Natalie piš piš pa cemo znati.
Giovi hvala na kavici. Jel ju i ti pijes ili samo nama nudis?  :Grin: 
Nivana nestrpljiva jesam, ali mislim kako je krenulo da cu vas svih ispratiti, a ja ostajem sama.  :Crying or Very sad:  Meni ni mpo ne donosi srecu...

----------


## Nivana

meni je danas 6ti dan od kako sam imala onaj obilni iscjedak...i dalje imam nekakav iscjedak...rublje uvijek mokro...sad sam pocela i s keglovim vjezbama,..mozda je u meni problem zbog ceg sam uvijek mokra i taj iscjedak da probam smanjiti vjezbama...

natali ti pisni iz radoznaosti...najvise naseee.....

chiara doci ce i tebi taj dan...a mi ce mo svi navijati za tebe do tad.... :Grin:  :Klap:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Natalie piš piš pa cemo znati.
> Giovi hvala na kavici. Jel ju i ti pijes ili samo nama nudis? 
> Nivana nestrpljiva jesam, ali mislim kako je krenulo da cu vas svih ispratiti, a ja ostajem sama.  Meni ni mpo ne donosi srecu...


Nećeš draga ostat sama, pa ja sam tu! Ja vas sve dočekala i pola otpratila. Ja ti ustvari ko domaćin ovdje!

----------


## MAMI 2

> Curke moje drage,pozdravi svima, već dugo vas čitam  sada sam vam se odlučila pridružiti, ne znam na koju temu da pišem , vidim da sve ovdje jedva čekate svoj + kao i ja  pa ću tu. Pokušati ću biti što kraća  oprostite ako bude dug post.
> 
> Dakle prošle godine sam imala spontani pobačaj u 8 tj trudnoće, tuga je neopisiva jer je beba bila tako jako željena. Nakon spontanog neko vrijeme smo se pazili zbog mog oporavka. Sada unazad 3 mj smo odlučili ponovno raditi na bebaču. Prvi mjesec je bilo neuspješno, drugi mjesec sam odlučila koristiti LH trakice međutim također - na mom testu i čak nekoliko dana ranija menga. Ovaj zadnji ciklus se napokon nadam da je to to.
> Zadnju mengu sam imala 06.02., Lh trakice su pokazale 2 crtice 18.i19.02 što smo iskoristili :D Sada menge još nema  kasni cca 6 dana. Test za trudnoću sam radila nakon što mi je 2 dana kasnila te je bio negativan  radila sam ponovno test jučer 5 dan kašnjenja i pokazao je jaaaako jedva vidljivu drugu crticu, jako sam znatiželjna i nestrpljiva :D je li moguće da sam trudna. Grudi me bole i narasle su barem za jedan broj, trčim na piškiriškenje češće nego inače i ujutro mi jako bude mučno na pastu za zube pa čak i na vlastiti zadah. Je li imala koja slične simptome? ili da joj se dogodila slična stvar nema crtice ili jako slaba crtica?
> hvala Vam puno svima unaprijed na savjetima i komentarima


Dobro došla!
Simptomi su obećavajući. Koji si test radila?

----------


## MAMI 2

> Jutro drage moj. 
> Kod mene jos nista novo. M nije stigla samo neki zuckasti iscjedak ( sad sam primjetila ).
> Inace se osjecam kao pred gripu. Cice mi nisu ne znam kako napete, od srijede mi je doljni dio cijelu napet, ta napetost prelazi u noge ( osjecam neki topline u nogama ). Ne znam sta da vise mislim. 
> M je trebala stici u srijedu ili cetvrtak ali usprkos osjecaju da trebam dobiti jos nista. Mozda je od stresa je mi je ludnica na poslu ( znalo se je dogadati, jest vrlo rijetko ) da kasni. 
> Ma tko ce ga vise znati.


A testić draga, ovo mi je obećavajuće!

----------


## nivesa

> Natalie piš piš pa cemo znati.
> Giovi hvala na kavici. Jel ju i ti pijes ili samo nama nudis? 
> Nivana nestrpljiva jesam, ali mislim kako je krenulo da cu vas svih ispratiti, a ja ostajem sama.  Meni ni mpo ne donosi srecu...


Chiara ima nas jos kuhanih i pecenih ovdje.. .uz Mami mislim da sam jedna od "starijih" cekalica.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 10.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 44.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc *ll*
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc

----------


## Natalie38

Nista idem direktno sad sa posla kupiti test. Dali da ga odmah napravim ili sutra ujutro?

----------


## TheMarlena21

> Dobro došla!
> Simptomi su obećavajući. Koji si test radila?


Hvalaa  :Smile:  imala sam neki test sa ebaya :/ kupila sam više njih :D ne znam na pamet kak se zove. Svakako planiram pokušati s nekim drugim imate li možda preporuku?

----------


## Natalie38

> A testić draga, ovo mi je obećavajuće!


Mami ne znam sta azem. idem ga sad kupiti. sva sam neka cudna.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Hvalaa  imala sam neki test sa ebaya :/ kupila sam više njih :D ne znam na pamet kak se zove. Svakako planiram pokušati s nekim drugim imate li možda preporuku?


Dosta cure hvale Geratherm, Gravignost i Cyclotest. Ali bit ce u redu bilo koji nakon kasnjenja menstruacije i probaj ga raditi ujutro. Sretno!
Natalie jesi piskila?

----------


## Natalie38

> Dosta cure hvale Geratherm, Gravignost i Cyclotest. Ali bit ce u redu bilo koji nakon kasnjenja menstruacije i probaj ga raditi ujutro. Sretno!
> Natalie jesi piskila?


Sad sam kupila clearblue digitalni i nikako da skupim hrabrost. Ne znam da cekam jutro?

----------


## CHIARA...

Koliko ti dana kasni M? Giovi je malo kasnilo pa joj je test popodne pokazao + .

----------


## Natalie38

> Koliko ti dana kasni M? Giovi je malo kasnilo pa joj je test popodne pokazao + .


Dva dana. Od srijede ujutro imam bolove kao pred M samo sto su danas drugaciji. U ledima me je pocelo boliti te osjecam neku napetost ispod cica. Ili je to ili ce me gripa uhvatiti jer sam vruca i u licu. Kao pred bolest se osjecam. Na kraju cu fasati neku prehladu i ispasti sama sebi smijesna  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

The Marlena dobrodosla... i dobar dan ostalim curama... :Smile: 
Chiara pijem je i ja...samo punoooo manjeeeee...mislim da je odmah izbacim skroz da bi vise stete nego koristi napravila jer pijem puno (citaj cca 5 bijelih dnevno) kave vec 11god od kad radim u ugostiteljstvu. Sad popijem jednu ujutro, jednu ako mi dodje gust predvecer i jednu bez kofeina popodne. Uglavnom 1-2 normalne bijele. Postepeno izbacujem.

Natalie meni je trebala doci u utorak i kako je inace tocna u srijedu oko 14h sam radila test koji je bio pozitivan. Tako da kreniiiiiiiiiiiii....  :Very Happy: 


Nego cure vi meni recite koliko se kinez drzi u mokraci a ja vam ispricam jednu pricu o curi koja nije bila normalna.... :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Natalie ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za +!
Koliko ti je inače najduži ciklus?

----------


## Natalie38

> Natalie ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za +!
> Koliko ti je inače najduži ciklus?


Otkad pratim zadnjih godinu dana 28-29 dana osim u prvom mjesecu  je bio 34 dana al sam bila pod stresom. Inace M su redovne normalno papa test sam vec drugi put u pola godine radila i sve pet. Doktorica kaze da nema zapreke osim sto ja osobno mislim da su mozda godine u pitanju. 
Tako da ne znam

----------


## CHIARA...

Giovi 10-ak sekundi da trakica upije mokracu. Sad ispricaj pricu.  :Smile: 
Mami i Nivesa znam da ste i vi dugo tu i nadam se da cemo sve jednom otici na trudnicke teme.
Natalie sretno i javi rezultat.

----------


## Giovi

Jednom davno iza sedam gora,sedam mora,sedam nizina,sedam dolina......bla bla bla....zivjela djevojcica koja je saznala da je trudna...i jedan dan u iscekivanju dalekog pregleda naisla je na vrecicu sa lh trakicama u kojoj ima i kineskih testova... u istom trenu bljesnula joj je slika iz davnina i sjetila se da su ti isti kinezi u toj dalekooooj proslosti rekli glasno NE! Pa je odlucila iz inata dokazati im da nisu u pravu i popisala se na jednog...aliiiiiiii...i taj je rekao NE! 
Pa zar je moguce?!-pomislila je djevojcica
Otrcala je u dvorac i tetu vilu trazila da joj da neki mini da ga gurne svim kinezima u lice...ali i taj MINI je rekao ne,iako se u pozadini nazirao,ali doslovno nazirao slabasni da.
Djevojcica je bila na rubu,nije znala jel san ili java...otisla je u drugi dvorac i drugog,ovog puta vilenjaka trazila da joj da bilo sta,samo zeli pisatiiiiiiiii!!  :Very Happy:  i

----------


## Giovi

Otisla je nazad u svoje odaje i u isti lonac ubacila tog gosp. CB Kojeg je opet dobila i kineza...

Zakljucak,kineza se odrekla za vjeke vijekova!! Vise nikad,ali nikad ne zeli ni cuti za njih!! Za nju oni neka budu tamo gdje jesu i neka i dalje grade zidove,to im ide...


Inace cure,kako ste provele dan?

----------


## Nivana

[QUOTE=TheMarlena21;2966094]Curke moje drage,pozdravi svima, već dugo vas čitam  :Smile:  sada sam vam se odlučila pridružiti, ne znam na koju temu da pišem , vidim da sve ovdje jedva čekate svoj + kao i ja  pa ću tu. Pokušati ću biti što kraća  :Smile:  oprostite ako bude dug post.

Dakle prošle godine sam imala spontani pobačaj u 8 tj trudnoće, tuga je neopisiva jer je beba bila tako jako željena. Nakon spontanog neko vrijeme smo se pazili zbog mog oporavka. Sada unazad 3 mj smo odlučili ponovno raditi na bebaču. Prvi mjesec je bilo neuspješno, drugi mjesec sam odlučila koristiti LH trakice međutim također - na mom testu i čak nekoliko dana ranija menga. Ovaj zadnji ciklus se napokon nadam da je to to.
Zadnju mengu sam imala 06.02., Lh trakice su pokazale 2 crtice 18.i19.02 što smo iskoristili :D Sada menge još nema  :Smile:  kasni cca 6 dana. Test za trudnoću sam radila nakon što mi je 2 dana kasnila te je bio negativan  :Sad:  radila sam ponovno test jučer 5 dan kašnjenja i pokazao je jaaaako jedva vidljivu drugu crticu, jako sam znatiželjna i nestrpljiva :D je li moguće da sam trudna. Grudi me bole i narasle su barem za jedan broj, trčim na piškiriškenje češće nego inače i ujutro mi jako bude mučno na pastu za zube pa čak i na vlastiti zadah. Je li imala koja slične simptome? ili da joj se dogodila slična stvar nema crtice ili jako slaba crtica?
hvala Vam puno svima unaprijed na savjetima i komentarima :

dobro dosla...probaj pisnuti za dan-dva opet neki kvalitetniji, kao sto je preporucila chiara,...mi čekamo novosti

[QUOTE=Natalie38;2966188]Sad sam kupila clearblue digitalni i nikako da skupim hrabrost. Ne znam da cekam jutro?[/QU

natali držimooo fige.....

[QUOTE=Giovi;2966192]The Marlena dobrodosla... i dobar dan ostalim curama... :Smile: 
Chiara pijem je i ja...samo punoooo manjeeeee...mislim da je odmah izbacim skroz da bi vise stete nego koristi napravila jer pijem puno (citaj cca 5 bijelih dnevno) kave vec 11god od kad radim u ugostiteljstvu. Sad popijem jednu ujutro, jednu ako mi dodje gust predvecer i jednu bez kofeina popodne. Uglavnom 1-2 normalne bijele. Postepeno izbacujem.

Natalie meni je trebala doci u utorak i kako je inace tocna u srijedu oko 14h sam radila test koji je bio pozitivan. Tako da kreniiiiiiiiiiiii.... :-


Nego cure vi meni recite koliko se kinez drzi u mokraci a ja vam ispricam jednu pricu o curi koja nije bila normalna....-)[/QUO

giovi pričaj? bas me zanima...

----------


## danijela 1990

Natalie cekamo rezultat, meni to mirise na plusic . Drzim fige

----------


## Nivana

moje neko neuspješno kopiranje...

giovi a sta je djevojčici cb pokazao? prica je nedovrsena....

ja danas bila kod ginica i narucila se na pregled...da vidimo sta steka kod mene... 

i da uzela sam test tam kod njih da ga pisnem, ali su nekako drugaciji pa ih nekuzim... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  rekla sam da cu ukrast...

eto sad moram ici na ispovijed,,...ufffff

----------


## Giovi

Nivana Gospodin CB je rekao DA! Zato se i odrekla kineza...
Kad ides na pregled?

----------


## Nivana

23.3. zadnji dan menge pa da vidimo sta imaaaaaa

----------


## Giovi

Znaci ti 23. A chiara i ja 24.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nivana

da li je netko kod svog ginekologa prije pregleda da morate piskiti na taj test...
kod nas je to trakica s tri prozorčića...ide jedan žuti, drugi svjetlo žuti i treči je naranđasti prozorčić...da li netko zna kako to funkcionira

----------


## CHIARA...

Nivana prvi put cujem za to. Da nije to sta kinesko? Kako se zove test?

----------


## Giovi

Ni ne spominji te kineze

----------


## Nivana

pa ja neznam kako se zove, to kod njih u wc-u stoji brdo testova u maloj posudici, čaši, i prije svakog pregleda moras pisat i test nositi sestri na ocitanje....

----------


## Natalie38

Odlucila sam cekati do ujutro. Bila sam se vec zaletila pa rekoh necu. Idem glumiti karakter pa da vidim kakva sam glumica :Smile: 
A jel ima tko iskustvo za digitalnim clearblue? Meni je u prvoj obicni pokazao odmah plus al sam tad bila vec debelo poslije ocekivane M koliko se sjecam. Nekako je sve prije osam godina bilo jednostavnije -)

----------


## Natalie38

> da li je netko kod svog ginekologa prije pregleda da morate piskiti na taj test...
> kod nas je to trakica s tri prozorčića...ide jedan žuti, drugi svjetlo žuti i treči je naranđasti prozorčić...da li netko zna kako to funkcionira


Ja sam piskila na te prije svakog pregleda kad sam bila trudna. Nesto su mjerili sa tim testovima sta ne sjecam se. Jel ti to?

----------


## Vrci

Mjere proteine u urinu.
Za test za trudnocu,ak treba, daju trakicu kakav je i kinez

----------


## danijela 1990

Nivana mislim da ti testovi ne otkrivaju trudnoću, vec prisutnost proteina, glukoze i takvih stvari u urinu sto interesuju ginekologa

----------


## Natalie38

> Mjere proteine u urinz


Tocno. Prije svakog pregleda sam na to piskila.

----------


## Nivana

> Nivana mislim da ti testovi ne otkrivaju trudnoću, vec prisutnost proteina, glukoze i takvih stvari u urinu sto interesuju ginekologa


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  heheheh a ja mislila test za trudnocu pa si jedan pokupla... :gaah:

----------


## danijela 1990

:lool: Al ga mozes iskoristit haha.  Nemoras cekat

----------


## Giovi

Jaooooo a ce biti veselo ako meni daju te nesudjene kineze...  :Very Happy:

----------


## danijela 1990

Za razliku od testa za trudnoću kad se raduješ da se pojavi crtica, s ovima se raduješ ako se nista ne promijeni, tad je sve uredu

----------


## Nivana

> Za razliku od testa za trudnoću kad se raduješ da se pojavi crtica, s ovima se raduješ ako se nista ne promijeni, tad je sve uredu


onda mi je sve ok...hahahahah

----------


## danijela 1990

> onda mi je sve ok...hahahahah


Odlicnoo  :Laughing:

----------


## TheMarlena21

Hvala vam curke na dobrodošlici  :Smile:  kupila sam upravo CleaeBlue Digitalni pa dok skupim hrabrosti isprobam hehe  :Smile:  ili sutra ujutro ili u nedjelju. Je li ga koja od vas koristila  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

jutro ženske, evo subote...kuham kavu-čaj,,,
Natalie jesi piš-piš..

----------


## Giovi

Jutrooooo....natalie kakva je situacija?

----------


## Nivana

> Jutrooooo....natalie kakva je situacija?


il jos spava, ili je otisla na pazar...

iliii nas drzi na iglama...da se pacamo  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Natalie38

Jutro curke. Ustali se u pola sedam  i pisnuli smo minus.  Bas cudno jer M niotkuda. Pa nisam bila bas pod nekim stresom niti bolesna da toliko kasni. I ako bi mi ciklus trajao 30 dana sto je vrlo rijetko bi trebala itak doci jucer. Ne znam sta da mislim. Koristila sam digitalni clearblue. Kazu da je on stvarno pouzdan tako da tesko da je lazno negativan. Al opet ni M od menge. 
 Jos je jucer MM rekao kaku so mi cice vece nego inace  :Smile: . Siroce bas je bio razocaran.
A ja? Mislim da bi bila vise sokirana da jesam a ovako nekako normalno kao i prije. Nesto posebno razocarana nisam ili sam vise oguglala. 
A eto stigla mi nova vesmasina pa sam vesela bar zbog toga  :Smile: .

----------


## Natalie38

> il jos spava, ili je otisla na pazar...
> 
> iliii nas drzi na iglama...da se pacamo


 Ma kakav pazar. Otkad sam u Njemackoj jos ga nisam nasla  :Sad: ...... 
A bas sam vas htjela razveseliti  :Sad:

----------


## Nivana

nista zbog negativno testa, menge nema...jos nije gotovo, mozda je O bila kasno pa se sve pomaklo..

ajmo svi 5x hura za novu vešmašinu :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Giovi

Nattalie dok nema M ima nade...tako da....cekamo i dalje sa tobom...  :Wink:

----------


## Natalie38

> nista zbog negativno testa, menge nema...jos nije gotovo, mozda je O bila kasno pa se sve pomaklo..
> 
> ajmo svi 5x hura za novu vešmašinu




hura. vec vrti. mrak je. ko svemirski brod....bas sam zadovoljna.

ne znam sta da kazem. moguce je bila kasnije ovulacija al to znaci i da bi onda M trebala doci kasnije tko da mozda uopce ne kasni. ma tko ce ga vise znati

----------


## Natalie38

> Nattalie dok nema M ima nade...tako da....cekamo i dalje sa tobom...



hvala sto cekate samnom  :Smile: .
mada tesko da je test krivo pokazao. bar kazu da je taj digitalni pouzdan. ( i mora biti koliko kosta  :Smile:  ).
al uvijek sansa postoji bar taj mali postotak.
rekla sam si cekam do ponedeljka navecer a onda zovem doktoricu ako slucajno ne dode.

----------


## danijela 1990

Natalie, zao mi je zbog minusa. Ma ja uopce ne vjerujem u te digitalne stvari, digitalni toplomjer je totalni promasaj pa je mozda i test. Vidjet cemo uskoro. Cekamo s tobom a i veselimo se novoj ves masini  :Very Happy:

----------


## marle

*Natalie* baš mi je žao zbog minusa  :Sad:

----------


## marle

*TheMarlena* dobrodošla! Jesi pišnula ponovno test?  :fige:

----------


## CHIARA...

Natalie dok nema M uvijek postoji nada. Stvarno je moguce da si imala kasniju ovulaciju pa ce i M kasnije doci ili nece doci. Vibramo za ovo drugo. A i svaka zena u godini ima bar 1 put anovulatorni ciklus (ciklus bez ovulacije) i tada M kasni. Super za masinu i da si zadovoljna.
Giovi ima li koji novi simptom? I na kraju stripera nisi vidjela?  :Laughing: 
Zna li netko sta je sa Ivom i Zelenom vilom? Nisu se dugo javile. A Jagodica?

----------


## iva_777

Evo meeee  :Grin: 

Pa krenimo ispocetka. Citkam vas ja redovno, ali nemam snage predugo gledati u mob jer me ubijaju mucnine. 
Nove cure dobro dosle i jos brze otisle na trudnicke teme.

*Chiara*  :Love:  novi ciklus nova nada. Nema predaje!

*Natalie* tvoji simptomi su obecavajuci i dok ne dodje M nije gotovo! I prosim lijepo nemoj o godinama...ja sam ti hodajuci primjer da to nema veze.

*Giovi*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  najvece cestitke!!! Sad sve dalje skolski neka prodje. A da, meni je teze bilo cekati prvi pregled nego M.

Kao sto rekoh ja se borim sa mucninama. Prvi puta ovako nesto prolazim. Bas su me onesposobile. Ne mogu piti nikakvu vrstu prenatala, jer mi je od toga jos losije, pa mi je gin dao samo folnu. Za sada ne reagiram na nju.  Slijedeci tjedan cu na drugi pregled. Stigli smo do 10+1tt i iskreno se nadam da ce se pocetni simptomi poceti polako povlaciti. U medjuvremenu sam eto zaradila sinusitis i upalu uha i od danas sam na antibiotiku kojeg sam tako silno zeljela izbjeci.

Ljubim vas sve i drzim  :fige:  za jos puno novih plusica!

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 11.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 45.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc *ll*
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

*Odbrojavalice*:
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Natali žao mi je zbog minusa, grlim.
Šiškice, Fitnes,Nivember  i Nivana dobro došle u gornji dom.

----------


## Giovi

Chiara,da nisam ga vidjela...ali zamisli,bas nisam tuzna...  :Smile:  novih simptoma nema,osim sto je danas Mm crknuo auto po 37929put i odmah sam osjetila da je iscjedak jaci. Na gacicama nije bilo nista ali jedno od 5 brisanja zaredon je bilo svijetlo svijetloooo rozo.  I sad sam odmah legla... nadam se da ce to biti to i da me nece plasiti nista takvo vise....
Iva,pogotovo nakon ovakvog nekog iscjetka taj pregled je jos daljiiiiii...  :Sad:

----------


## Natalie38

Stigla vjestica

----------


## Natalie38

Nestao mi cijeli post. Rekoh stigla kao i obicno. Ujutro napravim test evo nje popodne. Da sam napravila test jucer bu isto stigla  :Smile: .
Al dobro. Necemo se bedirati. Idemo dalje opusteno. 
Neckam se da dogovorim pregled muzu. On misli da je u njemu problem zaradi terapija kojih je imao zbog tih cluster glavobolja a i operirao je preponsku kilu prije cetiri pet godina. A je moguce da ima veze?
A veceras otvaramo flasu pa slavimo neuspijeh :Smile:

----------


## Natalie38

> Chiara,da nisam ga vidjela...ali zamisli,bas nisam tuzna...  novih simptoma nema,osim sto je danas Mm crknuo auto po 37929put i odmah sam osjetila da je iscjedak jaci. Na gacicama nije bilo nista ali jedno od 5 brisanja zaredon je bilo svijetlo svijetloooo rozo.  I sad sam odmah legla... nadam se da ce to biti to i da me nece plasiti nista takvo vise....
> Iva,pogotovo nakon ovakvog nekog iscjetka taj pregled je jos daljiiiiii...


Najbolje nazovi doktora u ponedeljak za svaki slucaj da se smiris.

----------


## Natalie38

Draga mami ma ja vas ne zelim tek tako napustiti. Docekat cu penziju sa vama mi se cini. Izgleda da cemo mi prije docekati unucad nego jos koju bebice. Ali i tome se treba veseliti.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara,da nisam ga vidjela...ali zamisli,bas nisam tuzna...  novih simptoma nema,osim sto je danas Mm crknuo auto po 37929put i odmah sam osjetila da je iscjedak jaci. Na gacicama nije bilo nista ali jedno od 5 brisanja zaredon je bilo svijetlo svijetloooo rozo.  I sad sam odmah legla... nadam se da ce to biti to i da me nece plasiti nista takvo vise....
> Iva,pogotovo nakon ovakvog nekog iscjetka taj pregled je jos daljiiiiii...


Vjerujem da nisi tuzna sto ga nisi vidjela. Ipak si imala dobar razlog da ga ne vidis. Miruj i lezi, a ako se slucajno pojaca, trk na hitnu, pogotovo ako je bas crvena krv. Trebala bi barem dobiti progesteron.
Natalie  :Love: 
Iva jos su te i mucnine snasle.  :Rolling Eyes:  Nadam se da ce uskoro proci pa ces uzivati u trudnoci.

----------


## Giovi

Ma osjetila sam iscjedak i brzo u wc i pocetak je bio bas blago blago rozi a vec drugi dio(ono kada se obrises dva puta)je bio normalan i to je zasad to. Daj Boze da na tome ostane...  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Natali žao mi je zbog minusa, grlim.
> Šiškice, Fitnes,Nivember  i Nivana dobro došle u gornji dom.


Uh, hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Giovi, jesi li mislila vaditi betu do pregleda? Da vidis da li se pravilno udvostrucuje.

Danas sam bila na fm. Folikul 14 mm (11dc) i upravo su me narucili ponovo da dodjem u ponedjeljak ujutro ponovno. Samo da ne oborim rekord od 12. mjeseca i 8 vađenja krvi u 28 dana.

Sretna subota svima  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

Munkica meni ti je ovo prvi plusic u zivotu i ja nemam blage veze o nicem. Sve sto znam je ono sto sam procitala tu i po netu u zadnjih par mjeseci od kad sam se prikljucila. Ne znam ni tko mi daje uputnicu niti sta da kazem kao razlog. Nista.  :Sad:

----------


## CHIARA...

Giovi ne znam da li bi ovako i dobila uputnicu. To ti daje ginekologica, ali ako je sve u redu, ne znam da li ce ti ju htjeti dati. Mi bez problema dobijemo nakon mpo postupka jer nam specijalist to napise na nalazu. A i dobila sam jedan put za vaditi kad sam imala duze krvarenje pa je doktorica htjela iskljuciti vanmatericnu ili spontani, a beta je bila 0. Privatno je oko 150 kn.

----------


## Giovi

A gdje ja to mogu privatno tu kod nas? Sumnjam da u Op imam di

----------


## CHIARA...

A stvarno ne znam. Mozda poliklinika Sunce, Medico ili mozda mozes i u domu zdravlja bez uputnice i platis. Pitaj prvo ginekologicu da ti da uputnicu.

----------


## Giovi

Jel moram to biti na taste ili tako nesto?

----------


## Munkica

Zapravo jedino u Hrvatskoj moras biti nataste prije vadjenja krvi. To je skroz zastario koncept i istrazivanja su pokazala da kod zdravih osoba nema potrebe za tim. Kad god sam vadila krv ovdje, bilo da se radi o hormonima ili kompletnoj krvnoj slici, bilo je iza podneva i svi rezultati su bili super. 
A beta ne ovisi o tome jesi li jela i pila  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Ne moras. Iako ja uvijek vadim oko 7 ujutro pa sam na taste, ali za ovu pretragu smijes jesti.

----------


## Giovi

Ockej...onda cu ja lijepo u pon zvati mediko i tamo otici pa sam na miru...jos samo moram izguglati u kojim okvirima beta treba biti...  :Very Happy:

----------


## CHIARA...

http://www.neplodnost.hr/trudnoa-v2/...g-rana-trudnoa

----------


## Giovi

Hvala ti... :Heart:

----------


## sarasvati

Evo večernjeg pozdrava!
Preletila sam postove jer sam vam dosla donijeti rođendanske torte! Šalje vam velika trogodišnjakinja!!!

----------


## MAMI 2

Sara sretan veliki 3. rođendan!

----------


## MonaLi

Giovi - ako ces vaditi betu uzmi u obzir da ne treba nužno biti vrijednost iz tablice. To su najčešće vrijednosti ali ako je implantacija bila kasnije onda moze biti i nesto manja brojka.  :Wink: 

Pozdrav curkama, ja bas došla s nekog rockasa... ne znam kad sam zadnji put bila budna iza 23h, ko baba sam  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Giovi

Jutro curke...kavica skuhana...
Saraaa sretan 3.rodjendan princezici...
Mona racunam i na to...ali bar da vidim okvirno kako stojim da mogu mirnije cekati taj 24.ti...
Chiara sad sam gledala cjenike od Medika i Sunca. U Suncu ne 120kn a u Mediku 150kn. Cisto ovako informativno...  :Smile:

----------


## marle

*Sarasvati* sretan rođendan curki!

*Giovi* hvala na kavici, poslužit ću se!

Da li nam piški tko danas?

----------


## Nivana

> Hvala vam curke na dobrodošlici  kupila sam upravo CleaeBlue Digitalni pa dok skupim hrabrosti isprobam hehe  ili sutra ujutro ili u nedjelju. Je li ga koja od vas koristila


jesi iskoristila taj testić??

----------


## Nivana

Dobro jutro!!!!!
ja danas sama.-mala kod babe-muz otiso u lov
GIovi dobro pa je vikend pa mozes odmarati i prelezati cijeli dan, ali molim lijepo bez stresa...
vidjet ce mo sta ce ti reći bete sutra...ides privatno ili?

Sarasvati sretan najsretniji veliki rođendančić... :Preskace uze:

----------


## Giovi

Nivana meni ti je vikend najgori,pogotovo nedjelja jer radim u kaficu... :Smile:  ali brze ce mi dan proci i kolege znaju pa cu laganini. Da da vaditi cu privatno...tko ce se maltretirati sa nasim doktorima  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nivana

pa shvatila sam da radis u ugostiteljstvu....ali nisam imala pojma da je i nedjelja radni dan...(tebi), onda sto laganije...i drzimo fige da bude sve OK

----------


## TheMarlena21

Curke drage nakon 8 dana kasnjenja od menge, nekoliko negativnih testova i jedva vidljivih crtica danas veliki plus na clearblue digitalnom :D sreća do neba. U vama svima želim ovakvu sreću i veiki plus  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 12.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 46.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc *ll*
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc
Nivember ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

*Odbrojavalice*:
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Curke drage nakon 8 dana kasnjenja od menge, nekoliko negativnih testova i jedva vidljivih crtica danas veliki plus na clearblue digitalnom :D sreća do neba. U vama svima želim ovakvu sreću i veiki plus


Jos jedan pluuuus!!! Jupiiiii  :Smile: )))
 Cestitke i sve najbolje od sad nadalje!  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

> Curke drage nakon 8 dana kasnjenja od menge, nekoliko negativnih testova i jedva vidljivih crtica danas veliki plus na clearblue digitalnom :D sreća do neba. U vama svima želim ovakvu sreću i veiki plus


čestitammmmm  :Very Happy:   :ban:  :balon:

----------


## Nivana

evo mislila sam da necu nista pisati, ali nemogu..
idemo s simptomima
neznam da li umisljam osjetljivost bradavica, i bradavice su mi potamnile
konstantno žiganje i nekakva bol vjerojatno u jajnicima
u trbuhu povremeno neki leptirici.,napuhnuta...
uvijek gladna...
pojačana zelja za ljutim...i onda me opere žgaravica... :Laughing: 

kad vidim koji mi je dc odmah sam u sto muka...i sto posto imam sve simptome..
hshahahhaha  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## danijela 1990

> Curke drage nakon 8 dana kasnjenja od menge, nekoliko negativnih testova i jedva vidljivih crtica danas veliki plus na clearblue digitalnom :D sreća do neba. U vama svima želim ovakvu sreću i veiki plus


Cestitkeee....

----------


## danijela 1990

Ajmo sve cure s gornje liste da otvorite novo odbrojavanje zajedno. Godina je odlicno pocela, a i ovaj mjesec vec 2 plusica. Imam osjecaj da ce ih biti jos. Drzim vam fige

----------


## fitnessgirl

> evo mislila sam da necu nista pisati, ali nemogu..
> idemo s simptomima
> neznam da li umisljam osjetljivost bradavica, i bradavice su mi potamnile
> konstantno žiganje i nekakva bol vjerojatno u jajnicima
> u trbuhu povremeno neki leptirici.,napuhnuta...
> uvijek gladna...
> pojačana zelja za ljutim...i onda me opere žgaravica...
> 
> kad vidim koji mi je dc odmah sam u sto muka...i sto posto imam sve simptome..
> hshahahhaha


Drzim fige! Isti smo dc  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

> Drzim fige! Isti smo dc


imas ti nekih mogučih simptoma... :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> imas ti nekih mogučih simptoma...


Bas sam pisala na potpomognutoj, od jucer donji dio leda, a od danas nekakvo probadanje na desnoj strani...  ne boli na dodir nego svako toliko zaboli :/

----------


## TheMarlena21

Hvala svima curke moje drage i želim i vibriram za vaše plusiće, svakako javljajte ishode držim vam figice na najjače  :Kiss:  i šaljem zagrljaj podrške

----------


## sarasvati

Hvala vam na čestitkama! :pusa: Jutros smo bili na Sljemenu, kod mame/bake na ručku i jedan lijepi vikend provodimo. 
A tek ovdje sto sve ima!  :Smile:  Koliko ljubičica! I jos jedan plus stigao, Marlena čestitam!

----------


## sarasvati

Nivana, sam si ti sve umišljaj i ubrzo si potvrdi da je sve stvarno!!!

----------


## MAMI 2

> Curke drage nakon 8 dana kasnjenja od menge, nekoliko negativnih testova i jedva vidljivih crtica danas veliki plus na clearblue digitalnom :D sreća do neba. U vama svima želim ovakvu sreću i veiki plus


Čestitam!

----------


## Nivana

> Nivana, sam si ti sve umišljaj i ubrzo si potvrdi da je sve stvarno!!!


dobro jutro...pijem kavicu...skuhala sam i za vas, posluzite se..kava-čaj
a ja se nadam čak i budem uvjerena i kad dobijem M ja jos vjerujem...tak sam i prosli ciklus bila uvjerena tak da sam poslje M 7 dana radila test ...ehhehe

----------


## marle

*TheMarlena* čestitam  :Very Happy:  kada je prvi pregled, jesi se već naručila?

*Nivana*  :fige:  da simptomi dovedu do plusa! Kad bi mogla pišnuti test?

*Giovi* da li ideš danas vaditi betu?

----------


## November

Jutro!

*Marlena čestitam!*

Kod mene nema ništa, jučer su me počele boljeti sise, odnosno bradavice, kao i obično pred M. Koji mi je dc, 27. mislim...Do kraja ovog tjedna bi trebala doć M. Ne nadam se. Imam osjećaj da ću znati dok budem t, nekako, ne znam. Zasad nemam nikakv filing...

Grlo me bolucka, umorna saaaam...I gladna!

E da *Mami* oćeš molim te mi samo ispraviti nick u listi, piše Nivember a November je  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 13.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 47.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc *ll*
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

*Odbrojavalice*:
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc

----------


## tocekica

*Marlena* čestitam!!!! *November,* nije ništa. sve što si nabrojala su znaci povišenja progesterona...e sad, dal je t ili m vrijeme/ili test će pokazati. Recimo,mene već 3 dana bole cice, tak da ih nemrem pipnuti...jučer i danas imam osjećaj kao da će mi doći m, a prije 3 dana blagi spotting, Naravno, i žuti trag nakon toga. Začepljen mi je nos i jučer i danas sam imala glavobolju, jelo mi je promijenilo okus( ali bolesna sam pa vjerojatno zato). Samo kažem da svi ovi simptomi se mogu pripisati povišenju progesterona jer ako nisam ovulirala 8 DC (a vjerujem da nisam jer sam imala nisku temperaturu dane iza) nije vjerojatno da sam T.

----------


## MAMI 2

> Jutro!
> 
> *Marlena čestitam!*
> 
> Kod mene nema ništa, jučer su me počele boljeti sise, odnosno bradavice, kao i obično pred M. Koji mi je dc, 27. mislim...Do kraja ovog tjedna bi trebala doć M. Ne nadam se. Imam osjećaj da ću znati dok budem t, nekako, ne znam. Zasad nemam nikakv filing...
> 
> Grlo me bolucka, umorna saaaam...I gladna!
> 
> E da *Mami* oćeš molim te mi samo ispraviti nick u listi, piše Nivember a November je


Ispravljeno!

----------


## tocekica

Nivana, November, Fitness i šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~27 DC, da bar sve sutra pišnule II i zajedno s giovi otvorite odbrojavanje. 
Nivana, hvala na čaju...evo baš ga pijuckam *)

----------


## Munkica

Cestitke *Marlena*!! Cini se da moji folikuli strajkaju ovaj mjesec. Najveci je od subote ujutro narastao jedva 1 mm i sada je 15 mm. Dr. misli da je to - to i da nece bas vise rasti. Sad moram pricekati nalaze krvi da vidim uzimam li ipak stopericu ili cu na jos jednu fm. I mene je uhvatila neka prehlada i grlobolja. Bar se necu previse nadati ovaj ciklus...

----------


## Nivana

marle- mislim da neću raditi test, narucena sam kod ginića 23.3...možda dan prije neg idem tam da znam na cemu sam...ako nebi dosla prije...

ja nista pretjerano ne osjećam osim najvise sto imam taj iscjedak i ono luda želja za sexom...i konstantni bolovi u tom donjem stomaku lijevo i desno...onak žiganje.

aj dobro i glad(to ne racunam) kad razmislim ja sam uvijek gladna ... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Giovi

Dobar dan curke...evo kavice...bez kofeina je ali sta sad?  :Laughing: 
Marlena cestitam od  :Heart: ...
Ostale ajmo plusice na sunce...ja sam od 5h ujutro na nogama i Marle vadila sam betu...ìiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...nalaz je tek sutra poslije 14h...a bas sam se veselila da cu dobiti danas dobar rezultat pa da mirno mogi cekati pregled...sta ima kod vas?

----------


## Nivana

> Dobar dan curke...evo kavice...bez kofeina je ali sta sad? 
> Marlena cestitam od ...
> Ostale ajmo plusice na sunce...ja sam od 5h ujutro na nogama i Marle vadila sam betu...ìiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...nalaz je tek sutra poslije 14h...a bas sam se veselila da cu dobiti danas dobar rezultat pa da mirno mogi cekati pregled...sta ima kod vas?


u super ti ta kava...trebalo bi cesce bezkofeinsku....
mogu si mislit..ČEKAŠ rezultate ČEKAŠ pregled nažalost sve u životu svedeno na ČEKANJE, sigurno ce biti sve po PS-u
nego imas kakvi movih simptoma?

----------


## Giovi

Nemam...i dalje mi se kosa zamasti u jedan dan,cice osjetljivije ali nista strasno,iscjedak i nemam neku zelju za jesti ali kada krenem nemam zelju ni stati...  :Very Happy:

----------


## MAMI 2

Giovi pa kako tako dugo?

Mene sise počele nekako čudno bolit. Znam da je rano za ikakve simptome ali eto. I već me par puta onak ko iglom probolo kroz bradavicu.

Giovi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu.

----------


## Giovi

A vadila sam ju u SUncu a kod njih se ceka 1 dan...to su mi napomenuli i rekli da inace zene idu negdje drugdje kada to kazu... e da,novi simptom su vjetroviiiiiii... imam buru doma svaki dan... :Laughing:

----------


## Giovi

I za simptome nije rano jer su meni poceli odmah nakon O...  :Wink:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 14.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 48.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc *ll*
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

*Odbrojavalice*:
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!
Kavica, čaj, ness, kakao kuhani! Poslužite se!

Giovi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!

Ljubičice ima li koja namjeru pišķt?

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Jutrooo!
> Kavica, čaj, ness, kakao kuhani! Poslužite se!
> 
> Giovi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!
> 
> Ljubičice ima li koja namjeru pišķt?


Ja bih trebala dobiti M sutra ili prekosutra (29, 30 dana mi traje ciklus), tako da cu pricekati....

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure...evo kavice i kod mene...naravno bez kofeina...sanjala sam da mi je beta bila 8 i da sam bila sva tuzna i depresivna i da si mi ti Mami rekla da to nije lose jer je maximalna inace 20... :Laughing: 
Eto dobar pocetak dana... :Very Happy:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Jutro cure...evo kavice i kod mene...naravno bez kofeina...sanjala sam da mi je beta bila 8 i da sam bila sva tuzna i depresivna i da si mi ti Mami rekla da to nije lose jer je maximalna inace 20...
> Eto dobar pocetak dana...


Jao sanjala si me!! Beta će biti super!

----------


## sarasvati

Dobro jutro!
Giovi, U koliko sati ces znati za betu?
Koliko ljubicicaaaaa! 
Natalie, ima li sto novog?

----------


## Giovi

Rekli su mi da ce mi nalaz poslati mailom poslije 2... :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Mene peru valunzi. A sinoć mi je bilo tako hladno da sam se tresla u krevetu.

----------


## Nivana

Natali da li ima kod tebe kakvih novosti?
Pozitivka isto? da ne citam previse unazad sta se dogada??
ostale ljubičice držim vam fige svima?

Giovi ako si sanjala Mami zanima me kako si ju sanjala?? kako si ju zamislila? hehheh

e da imam čudnu stvar sto mislite! mala se jutros probudila i kaze sanjala sam nesto!! ja pitam što? ona kaže da je sanjala da će njena baka  umrt:__ja pitam kako ona kaze da ju je neki lovac upucao sa strijelom!!! kak joj je to doslo??

----------


## November

Ja neću piškiti, sise su mi sad ok, jučer su boljele za poludit, danas ne toliko..Naduta nisam, lice mi je donekle ok...Imam puno drugih briga pa mi to malo makne misli s ovoga, bar ne umišljam simptome ako ništa.

S obzirom da su zadnji ciklusi bili dosta dugi, imam još par dana fore da M dođe.

----------


## Giovi

Stigao nalaz...111.9

----------


## MonaLi

Giovi - lijepa beta  :Smile:  koji ti je danas dpo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Giovi

20dpo... i meni po danima poslije O cini da je ovo mali broj a ako se gleda nakon O kad je mogla biti implatacijs onda je ok. Bo

----------


## Vlattka

Pozdrav, cure! Čestitke Marleni i Sarasvati  :Smile: 
Kod mene nema novosti, osim što sam za dijete kupila novi sling. Na stranu to što nisam ni trudna još (ili možda jesam, tko zna)  :Smile:  
Ovih dana mala me budi po noći sto puta, tako da sam pomalo zombi izdanje same sebe.

----------


## MonaLi

Nikad ne mozes znati kad ti je bila implantacija... to moze varirati i 5 dana od žene do žene. I vise. Bitno je da se beta dupla svaka dva dana. Ako mozes izvadi sutra opet betu, sama brojka u prirodnim ciklusima nije neko mjerilo. U MPO vodama je ali isto nitko nemre znati kad je bila implantacija. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

Bravo, *Giovi*! Zelim ti svu srecu.

----------


## Giovi

Znaci po vama je ovo dobra beta?

----------


## MAMI 2

Dobraaaa!

----------


## Giovi

Nivana da ti odgovorim na pitanje...nisam imala jasnu sliku lica,mutna mi je bila i samo se tu i tamo ocrtao obris lica moje mame... :Laughing:

----------


## tocekica

Giovi, super za betu.

----------


## Natalie38

> Nestao mi cijeli post. Rekoh stigla kao i obicno. Ujutro napravim test evo nje popodne. Da sam napravila test jucer bu isto stigla .
> Al dobro. Necemo se bedirati. Idemo dalje opusteno. 
> Neckam se da dogovorim pregled muzu. On misli da je u njemu problem zaradi terapija kojih je imao zbog tih cluster glavobolja a i operirao je preponsku kilu prije cetiri pet godina. A je moguce da ima veze?
> A veceras otvaramo flasu pa slavimo neuspijeh


Curke niste vidjeli moj post. Kao i obicno ujutro napravila test popodne stigla M. Kao i uvijek  :Smile:

----------


## Natalie38

U subotu popodne

----------


## Giovi

Natalie zao mi je zbog M...grliiiiimmmm...
A za utjecaj operirane preponske kile ja ti bas ne znam...mozda ce neka druga cura znati...

----------


## Nivana

vecer zenice drage...meni se pripila pivo :pivo:  sto ga al ama bas NIKAD nepijem...ja si otvorim i malo cugam...a sta bu bu...tako da na dnevnom redu je pivo poslužite se ...ima cila gajbuša.. :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Nivana

jutro. evo sad je kavica kuhana....ili vam treba da vas malo razdrmamo...bas ste utihnule...

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure...ja danas preskacem kavicu,odlucila sam prvo doruckovati pa mi kavica sad nigdje ne stane... :Smile: 
Koja nam piski sljedeca? Koja ce mi se pridruziti?  :Wink:

----------


## Šiškica

Zaboravila sam prijaviti da je stigla M.  Danas je *4 dc*

----------


## Šiškica

Giovi čestitam na ljepoj beti!!!

----------


## November

Giovi super za betu!

Ja maloprije obrisala malo krvi, sa sluzi, maaalo al dovoljno da znam da će M uskoro...

I JAKO sam potonula, užasno sam tužna, evo kreće i 14.ciklus bez uspjeha. Čak ni dokazana O ne pomaže... Začas će godina i pol..Previše, predugo. 

Plan je raditi sve kao i dosad do 6.mjeseca, u 6.mjesecu otići ponovno na papa test, briseve, pregled...I onda preko ljeta uživati, opustiti se...A onda se boriti dalje, uz pomoć doktora, jer druge nema!

----------


## Munkica

November, znam kako ti je. Je li i TM isao na pregled?

Ja imam rastezljivi egg-white iscjedak s malo krvi. Je li to znak ovulacije ili je ona vec prosla? Zadnja fm mi je bila u ponedjeljak, a danas su me narucili samo za vadjenje krvi buduci da folikul bas i nije rastao. Cudno bi mi bilo da pukne sam od sebe, odnosno bez stoperice, ako je velicine 16-17 mm. 

A jos sam i bolesna. Bit ce to keks iz snova.  :Smile:

----------


## November

Nije još išao, rekla je dr da ga ona nebi još slala.

Pije stalno svakojake vitamine, trenutno smo samo na Men's arginmaxu, 1 tableta dnevno, čisto da nešto pije, jer možda je spermiogram u redu, pa ga ne želim šopati.

Sad dok prođe M ćemo pokušati još sa crvenim zdravcem, to nismo, šalicu dnevno i ja i on, i smiksat ću mu med i orahe pa će dobiti i žlicu toga na dan  :Smile: 

A šta ćeš, treba sve probati!

----------


## MonaLi

November - uopće je glupo da ista pije ako je sve ok, meni je osobno glupo da doktori kažu da partner ne treba ici na spermio, mislim on je 50% posla. Zasto onda mi moramo ici na uzv i pape a ona ga "jos ne bi slala". Sorry malo me ljute doktorice... i mislim da je to nakon godinu dana potrebno, ali eto nisam doktorica  :Smile: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

Slazem se s Monom. Ja bih ga poslala da obavi taj spermiogram pa ste bar sigurni da je sve ok. Ako nesto gadno ne valja (puj, puj, puj...nadam se da nije tako), mislim da ni med ni orasi nece tu biti neki odlucujuci faktor.

----------


## sarasvati

November, ti i ja imamo istu duljinu staža..., ali mi smo (zasad) odlučili bez doktora. 
Slazem se s Monom, ne kuzim zasto žena prolazi nesto, a muškarac ce kasnije, a zajedno su u tome.

----------


## November

Slažem se, uostalom traži uputnicu od svoje dr tako da tu moja gin nema ništa. Može ići kad želi. On i želi ići, nije mu problem, a ja sam ta koja odgađa...Kao još malo, još malo, i eto. Vidjet ćemo, ipak ću pričekati "još malo"...

----------


## MonaLi

Spermiogram je doslovno par minuta posla  :Smile:  nekima i kraće, Hehe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nivana

Novembar ako ste vas dvoje "za" da se on testira...nema tu ni doktorica ni ginića svoju zadnju...vasa je zadnja!!
šiškica bome je tebi kratak ciklus...

ja sam jucer pricala s frendicom i ona kaze njoj je prvi pokazatelj trudnoće bila žgaravica...meni katastrofa od te žgaravice...
naravno nista ne polazem previse nadu ali .... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 15.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 49.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc *ll*
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

*Odbrojavalice*:
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Natali oprosti, ispravljeno!
Šiškice grlim.

Drage moje nad se da će uskoro još koji +!

----------


## iva_777

*Marlena* cestitkeeee!!!

*Giovi* beta je super...sad iscekivanje prvog pregleda ha?

*Nivana* pivopijo  :Laughing:  Moram ti reci da ja inace ne preferiram pivu...mozda jedna u dve godine. A sad...sad kad vidim pivu pristekala bi se na pipu direktno u pivovari. Tak da to je dobar simptom  :Grin:  Da ti se slucajno ne jedu i ljuti feferoni? Ja ih jos uz cokolino nisam jela  :lool:  uz sve ostalo mi pasu.

----------


## Nivana

> *Marlena* cestitkeeee!!!
> 
> *Giovi* beta je super...sad iscekivanje prvog pregleda ha?
> 
> *Nivana* pivopijo  Moram ti reci da ja inace ne preferiram pivu...mozda jedna u dve godine. A sad...sad kad vidim pivu pristekala bi se na pipu direktno u pivovari. Tak da to je dobar simptom  Da ti se slucajno ne jedu i ljuti feferoni? Ja ih jos uz cokolino nisam jela  uz sve ostalo mi pasu.


oh pivo mi je tak sjelo...al nikad ga nepijem....isto jednom godisnje u ljetu poi vručini poslje roštilja i slicno..
a ljute feferone jedem svakodnevno-volim ljuču hranu...sve pobiberin dva put više nego treba...ljutu papriku dodajem na čips s paprikom LOL  :Laughing: 

znači i pivo bi mogli pribrojat simptomima...hehehehhahaha:lo: :pivo:

----------


## fitnessgirl

Ja piskila na clearblue compact za kojeg sam tu cula da zna pokazati lazan plus?
Mozda moze pokazati i lazan minus ~~~~~ kao sto je i pokazao

----------


## MAMI 2

> Ja piskila na clearblue compact za kojeg sam tu cula da zna pokazati lazan plus?
> Mozda moze pokazati i lazan minus ~~~~~ kao sto je i pokazao


Nadam se da je krivo pokazao.

----------


## sarasvati

Fitness, dodajem malo ~~~~~ za lažni minus. 

Nivana, kod tebe mi nekako fino mirise na trudno :fingerscrossed:

Iva, kako si? Kako trojac uz mučnine? Ili prošle?

Giovi, jesi si osvijestila da si trudna?

----------


## sarasvati

Giovi, koliko ces biti tt na dan pregleda?

----------


## Giovi

Vecer cure...
Ja privodim ovaj dan kraju... ujutro sam oprala detaljno kucu,dvije masine robe,pse,isla u ducan,oprala i usisala auto i kod usisavanja tepih dragi mi govori da mi je najbolje prvo iscetkati tepihe pa onda usisati...i to pocela rafiti i stala i rekla ja njemu,hej,ja mislim da sam pretjerala za danas...a jos me cekala moja normalna smjena za odraditi...uf...ali prezivjeh...
Iva da,prije par dana sam bila jako nestrpljiva zbog tog pregleda zato sam i isla vaditi betu,i neznam zasto ja ocekivala vecu,iako ju vadila prvi put u zivotu...hahhaha...ja ocekivala milione kamione...  :Very Happy: 
Sara ako sam ja to dobro izracunala onda bi trebala biti 6+3.

----------


## sarasvati

Računaš od zadnje M. To bi se moglo, i ne mora čuti srce. Neka on tebi vidi da se plod smjestio bas gdje treba! Ali Giovi, nemas razloga za brigu. Samo hodaj povlačila, i to je to!

----------


## Zelena vila

CHIARA draga, evo me... 
 povremeno navratim ovdje, ponajviše da vidim kako si mi ti, MonaLi i MAMI...
 ja sam u nekoj lošoj fazi koja nikako da završi..  zbog stresa od prošlog spontanog mi se razbuktala moja autoimuna bolest..  pa su me sustigli moji demoni jer bi sad negdje rodila da mi je ostala mrvica od ljeta..  pa su mi uginule moje dvije mačje ljubavi...  i još štošta..  
 možda se idući mjesec vratim ovdje na listu..  ne znam ni sama..  da me bar ta želja za još jednim djetetom pusti...

----------


## MAMI 2

Zelena vilo drži se draga.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroo!
Kavica!

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 16.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 


Pozitvka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 50.dc
giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc *ll*
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

*Odbrojavalice*:
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Nivana

fitnesgirl evo ~~~~ da je test bio u krivu...
sarasfati evo isama sebi pustam dobre~~~~~
giovi-daj zeno malo uspori...ima dana vise nego carapa
zelena vilo-žao mi je ali mi žene smo najjaca stvorenja...sta nas ne ubije to nas ojaca
mami hvala na kavici...

uh mene je nocas nesto probudilo neka bol u cijelom dijelu "donjeg stomaka" onak bas sam si skocila...i prva pomisao evo vjestice ali nista

----------


## fitnessgirl

Pisi 1dc danas....

----------


## marle

Šiškica, November, Fitnessgirl žao mi je  :grouphug:  nadam se da je sljedeći ciklus vaš!

----------


## sarasvati

Fitness  :Sad: , grlim. 

Pa, Kaj i November?? To sam valjda propustila. 

Zelena vilo, zelim ti puno snage!

----------


## Giovi

Jutroooo...curke koje je opet posjetila glupaca  :grouphug: 
Sta god da vam napisem i dalje ce te biti tuzne jer je to normalno,ali zato zelim da vam sto prije to prodje i da krenete u nove pobjede...
Oko zeleno,zao mi je zbog svega sto ti se dogodilo ali znas da poslije svake kise zasja sunce...vjerujem da je tvoje vec na obzoru...  :Wink:

----------


## Nivana

> Pisi 1dc danas....


 :Sad: (((((((((( 

novembar da li je  M dosla ili je to bilo tek nesto zavaravajuca sukrvica...

----------


## November

Nije još došla ali bude.

Jučer nakon odnosa je bilo dosta krvi, danas ništa ali to je kod mene uvijek tako... S tim da sam naduta kao slon, jedva sjedim.

----------


## Bajbiblue

November: ja ne bih cekala. Meni je glupost ne provjeriti muzev spermogram. MM je prvo uradio svoje nalaze, uredni su. Tek onda ja, izmijenjala.doktora dok nisam nasla strucnjala, gdje mi je otkriven sitan polip,kojeg cu operisati za mjesec dana, i visok prolaktin i TSH,terapiju pijem vec mjesec Dana, i za sedam Dana raditi ogtt I inzulimemiju. Kada sve jedno po jedno rijesim onda folilumetrija vjerovatno.

Sto prije pocnes, bolje!!  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

kremar dobro dosla u ljubičice... :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Curke papa mi je odličan!

----------


## Giovi

Bravo Mami za papa...ja ne znam zasto si sumnjala...  :Wink:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Bravo Mami za papa...ja ne znam zasto si sumnjala...


Nemam pojma, ko curetak sam!

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 17.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 

giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc *ll*
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

*Odbrojavalice*:
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooo!
Kava i ostali napitci kuhani!

----------


## Nivana

mami bravo za papu... 
i hvala na kavici... pijem vec 
ali meni bi bolje pasalo nesto za prigrist...ono osjecam se gladna ko vuk...

----------


## Giovi

Jutro curke...hvala za kavicu...mi evo pojeli muesli i sad sam uzela kavicu...danas pijem sa kofeinom...  :Smile:

----------


## marle

*Mami* bravo za papu! Hoćeš li uzeti nešto od lijekova što je dr. predložio za spoting?

----------


## Noemii

Drage cure, 
već vas duže vremena pratim i čitam vaše postove, no nisam se htjela prije javljati s obzirom da planiramo raditi na bebi tek za koja 3,4 mjeseca. Možda postavljam slijedeće pitanje na krivoj temi (ispravite me ako je to tako), no zanima me da li mi može moj soc.ginekolog na moju incijativu napraviti cervikalni bris? Naime bila sam jučer kod privatnog gin. koji je rekao da je sve uredu i uzeo mi je uzorak za PAPA test za koji se nadam da će biti ok. Ali je također napomenuo da bih trebala napraviti za svaki slučaj cervikalni bris čisto da se osiguram da je sve ok i po tom pitanju. No kada sam vidjela cifru koliko to košta privatno nije baš jeftino. Iz tog razloga ako se može na moju inicijativu riješit cervikalni bris kod mog ginića to bi bilo super. Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima  :Smile:

----------


## iva_777

Hola!!!

Eto mene s pregleda. Super smo, rastemo. Sad smo vec cijelih 4,1cm i cca 7 grama. Ja sam konacno odahnula i sad sluzbeno pocinjem uzivati!

*Sarasvati* mucnine prolaze. Sada se javi eventualno jednom dnevnom neka koja protrci. I to je pocelo prolaziti onog trena kad sam prestala i sa folnom. Moj organizam jednostavno to ne prihvaca i gotovo. 

*Giovi* sad i ja skupa s tobom jedva cekam taj prvi pregled. Ja sam tocno na 6tt vidjela svoju 2mm veliku mrvicu i cula i vidjela srceko...tako da ocekujem da ces vidjeti i cuti isto.
*
Nivana November*... pisakanje  :Cekam: 

*Mami*... odlicno za papu, a sad se primi posla. Bio bi red da se slijedece godine u proljece nadjemo u nekom od parkova  :Wink: 

*Noemii* svakako da moze. Samo reci da planiras trudnocu i da zelis napraviti sve briseve  :Smile: .

Ostatak drzim fige i posipam vas sa trudnickom prasinom **************  :Kiss:

----------


## November

Noemii - može, meni je moja gin sama rekla da ćemo to idući put kad dođem napraviti.

Cure, *1.DC danas*

Muža ću poslati na sperimogram, ali ne još. Jednostavno nisam još spremna za taj korak. JA. On je i on ne smatra kao što ja smatram da time otvaramo novo poglavlje koje može biti kratko i lako, a opet može biti i dugotrajno, teško, komplicirano. Dok ja u 6.mj obavim ponovno svoju gin, onda će on ići na sperimogram.

Nadam se da neće ni trebati.

----------


## iva_777

*November*  :Love:

----------


## MonaLi

*Noemii* - možeš tražiti svoju ginekologicu da ti napravi briseve ali ima ih koje ne daju. Mojoj frendici nije dala da radi nego tek kad je ostala trudna, što je debilno. A i moja meni radi probleme iako sam na potpomognutoj i moram imati friške svake godine... neki dan mi ih je napravila ali je rekla da joj moram kopirati po čijem nalogu to radi, onda sam iz Petrove morala kopirati papir. Bezveze... Budi uporna  :Wink:

----------


## November

I meni je debilno što ih ne rade. Pa to mi ne bi trebale ni tražiti (ima žena koje ne znaju da se to radi odnosno da bi trebalo), pa red je da gin sama kaže da bi se trebali napraviti ti brisevi. Ma.

Nego, često zna na ponudi dana ili nekoj sličnoj stranici biti oooogroman popust na takve neke stvari...Tipa paket briseva nekih 100-njak kn. To se isplati po meni, samo da se ne nerviramo i ne moljakamo i ne načekavamo. A cijena je ful pristupačna na tim akcijama.

----------


## Noemii

Hvala vam na info. drage, November baš ću pogledati ako će možda biti kakva akcija. Imam ginekologa koji baš i nije susretljiv pa neznam kako će reagirat kad mu spomenem da bi ja "nešto" kao što on kaže. Naručit ću se svakako kod njega i pokušat istjerat svoje  :Smile:  , mada je i meni glupo da uopće žena mora čekat da zatrudni, a kaže mi privatni gin. da baš zbog toga što se prije trudnoće to ne provjerava znači doći do spontanih ako je nečega i bilo, a što se u krajnjem slučaju moglo izliječiti. 

Da i još jedno pitanje, s obzirom da sam negativna krvna grupa dobila sam inekciju Resogama nakon prvog poroda za slijedeće trudnoće; znate li dali to što oni daju bude dovoljno, a da ne dođe do komplikacija sad u drugoj trudnoći ?

----------


## sarasvati

Noemii, cure su odgovorile za briseve, a ja mogu reci da bi to trebalo biti dovoljno. Ja sam isto negativni Rh i primila sam injekciju i ta količina bi trebala biti dovoljna da moje tijelo ne odbaci novi plod. Ne znam ti reci iz prve ruke odbacuhe li tijelo ili ne. Imala sam blighted ovum nakon prve trudnoće. 

Iva, zar si ti vec prosla 12tt? :0 Jel to moguće da tako brzo vrijeme ide? Istina mogla bih pogledati datum početka ove teme, ali na mobitelu je to malo kompliciranije :anđelak:
Lijepo je čuti da rastete!!  :Smile: 

Mami, zasto si brinula da je papa los? Dobro, pretpostavljam da nakon nekig vremena čovjek misli u svim smjerovima, ili sam ja nesto propustila. 

November, zao mi je za 1dc. Poštujem tvoju odluku da ne das (  :Smile:  ) partneru da ide na spermiogram, iako je ne razumijem; sto te muci oko toga.

----------


## KreMar

> kremar dobro dosla u ljubičice...


Hvalaaaa  :Smile: 

Čestitam curke na plusićima  :grouphug: 

Ja sam malo po strani...čitam vas kad stignem, kod mene nema ništa posebno za prijaviti, tipični PMS simptomi pa se bojim da i ovaj ciklus pada u vodu.

Rekla sam da se neću opterećivati ni nervirati, malo mi je sve postalo naporno iz mjeseca u mjesec. Čini se da su svi oko mene s malim bebicama, rođaci, prijatelji, susjedi.. pa pitanja a kad ćete vi... a meni se ne da objašnjavati niti ispovijedati.

Planiram godišnji krajem mjeseca pa ćemo dragi i ja malo pobjeći od sviju!  :Very Happy: 
Mona, stavila si mi bubu u uho za Playa del Carmen pa izgleda da ćemo tamo!

Puse svima :Heart:

----------


## Giovi

November,i ja se nadam da neces ni trebati slati muza na pretrage jer ce vas beba preduhitriti...

Iva kada su ti pocele mucnine?

Ostale curke kako ste?

----------


## Nivana

ja neznam sta bih rekla...m jos nema...ali sve me nesto probada cudno...i po ko zna koji put citam o simptomima...kakav je moguci iscjedak..sto sve zene osjete u ranoj trudnoci..ja se informiram...trebat ce kad tad..  :Laughing: 
giovi kako napreduje iscekivanje pregleda? i koliko bi ti trebala bit tjedana?

----------


## Giovi

Sad sam u 5tom tjednu... a ti simptomi u najranijoj trudnoci su tako sitni da ih je stvarno tesko odvojiti od simptoma M. Meni je jos uvijek tako. Tek veceras su me cice pocele malo vise boljeti. A iscekivanje kao iscekivanje,nije lako...  :Very Happy:  ali se pokusavam zaokupiti tijekom dana pa kao malo brze vrijeme prolazi  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

> *Mami* bravo za papu! Hoćeš li uzeti nešto od lijekova što je dr. predložio za spoting?


Ne, nudila mi je kontracepciju. Ako nastavi ići ću kod svog da mi da dufaston. Ali zadnji put kad sam ga pila isto sam imala spoting samo kraće.




> Noemii, cure su odgovorile za briseve, a ja mogu reci da bi to trebalo biti dovoljno. Ja sam isto negativni Rh i primila sam injekciju i ta količina bi trebala biti dovoljna da moje tijelo ne odbaci novi plod. Ne znam ti reci iz prve ruke odbacuhe li tijelo ili ne. Imala sam blighted ovum nakon prve trudnoće. 
> 
> Iva, zar si ti vec prosla 12tt? :0 Jel to moguće da tako brzo vrijeme ide? Istina mogla bih pogledati datum početka ove teme, ali na mobitelu je to malo kompliciranije :anđelak:
> Lijepo je čuti da rastete!! 
> 
> Mami, zasto si brinula da je papa los? Dobro, pretpostavljam da nakon nekig vremena čovjek misli u svim smjerovima, ili sam ja nesto propustila. 
> 
> November, zao mi je za 1dc. Poštujem tvoju odluku da ne das (  ) partneru da ide na spermiogram, iako je ne razumijem; sto te muci oko toga.


Brinula sam se zbog onog krvarenja prošli mjesec, znaš kad kreneš googlat da imaš 100 dijagnoza. A 2009 sam imala cin3 pa mi je svašta padali na pamet.

Iva ja sam stalno po parkovima, al da bilo bi to zgodno.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo spavalice!
Kava je kuhana, ajmo na noge lagane!

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 18.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 

giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~39.dc *ll*
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

*Odbrojavalice*:
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

----------


## Giovi

Jutrooooo...ja budna od 4:30h... budim se sama od sebe jako rano svaki dan...to mi je novo pa jedino sto mogi je povezati to sa trudnocom...

----------


## MAMI 2

November grlim.
Vlatka dobro došla u ljubičice!

----------


## Giovi

Nivana,Kremar,Vlatka vibraaaaammm za plusiceeeeee...koja piski prva?

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro cure  :Smile: 

KreMar- ajmeeee, ja bi opet tamo  :Smile:  kad bi išli?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MAMI 2

> Jutrooooo...ja budna od 4:30h... budim se sama od sebe jako rano svaki dan...to mi je novo pa jedino sto mogi je povezati to sa trudnocom...


Ja u prvoj t nisam uopće spavala. Ustvari prva tri mjeseca sam mogla zaspat bilo gdje, a nakon toga koma. Znala sam peglat u 2 ujutro, prat kupaonu u gluho doba noći, koma.

----------


## Giovi

Hahahhaha...znaci bas super...ja uglavnom ne peglam ali bi mogla poceti heklati... :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Lijepi pozdrav svima. Zelim pozdraviti ponajprije svoje stare suborke koje su se borile sa mnom. Vidim da su vecina ostvarile svoju zelju. I jako sam sretna zbog toga. 
Nisam dugo tipkala ali o tome cu na drugoj temi. 

Svima zelim puno plusica i neka vam ovo odbrojavanje donese samo srecu.  :grouphug:

----------


## Narancica000

Ives, prekrasno je vidjeti te opet ovdje  :Heart:

----------


## Ives000

Narancice neopisivo mi je bilo drago ugledati tvoje stupice <3 kako si mi ti?

----------


## sarasvati

> Brinula sam se zbog onog krvarenja prošli mjesec, znaš kad kreneš googlat da imaš 100 dijagnoza. A 2009 sam imala cin3 pa mi je svašta padali na pamet.


Znam, dr. Google je opak. A ne mogu mu se ni ja oduprijeti.




> Jutrooooo...ja budna od 4:30h... budim se sama od sebe jako rano svaki dan...to mi je novo pa jedino sto mogi je povezati to sa trudnocom...


Kod mene obrnuto bilo, ja sam na početku trudnoće samo mogla spavati. 

Nivana, koja je odluka? Nestrpljiva sam (a prva ne provjeravam testom brzo), ali tvojih 32dc tako dobro izgleda!  :Embarassed:

----------


## MonaLi

Iveeeeees  :Smile:  kako si mi???? Jako mi je drago da si tu sa nama opet!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Narancica000

:Love: 
Sutra punih 25tt brojimo, fizicki sam dobro (sa trudnocom takodjer) i jedva cekam vidjeti svoju djevojcicu. Ali evo, nazalost - otkrili su srcanu gresku bebici pa sam jos uvijek u soku i mirim se sa situacijom. Ceka nas operacija odmah nakon poroda, i evo mantram samo pozitivu al opet prevlada i strah i strepnja, ali nedam se. Guram dan po dan.

Kako je tvoja djevojcica? Tako mi je drago da ste kod kuce u zagrljaju, i sada samo uzivajte.  :Kiss:

----------


## MAMI 2

Narančice draga samo pozitiva, bit će sve ok.

----------


## Nivana

> Znam, dr. Google je opak. A ne mogu mu se ni ja oduprijeti.
> 
> 
> 
> Kod mene obrnuto bilo, ja sam na početku trudnoće samo mogla spavati. 
> 
> Nivana, koja je odluka? Nestrpljiva sam (a prva ne provjeravam testom brzo), ali tvojih 32dc tako dobro izgleda!


ja svečano prisežem ako doguram do 35dc tad radim test...ovak prije NE jer uvijek napravim i ona poslje dode...

----------


## Anka91

O ives tako me razveselio tvoj post. Kako si??

----------


## marle

*Narancice* samo habro, biti će sve ok  :grouphug: 

*Ives* lijepo je vidjeti tvoj posto ovdje. Nadam se da ste ti i bebica dobro i da uživate  :Heart: 

*Anka* kako si ti?

----------


## Anka91

Marle hvala na pitanju. Super sam zgaravica prosla jos me malo muci probava ali nista strasno. Bebica se migolji na veliko i sad uzivam u tom prekrasnom osjecaju.

----------


## MAMI 2

> Marle hvala na pitanju. Super sam zgaravica prosla jos me malo muci probava ali nista strasno. Bebica se migolji na veliko i sad uzivam u tom prekrasnom osjecaju.


Baš mi je drago da je bolje. Uživaj sada!

----------


## CHIARA...

Bok curke.* Mami* mozes li me staviti ovaj mjesec na listu- danas* 10 DC*.
*Anka* super da uzivas u trudnoci. Brzo ce proci pa ces uzivati u bebici.  :Smile:  
*Ives* drago mi je da si se javila i da ste ti i bebica dobro.  :Kiss:  
*Giovi* jos par dana odbrojavamo ti i ja? 
*Narancice* nadam se da ce sve biti u redu nakon te operacije koju planiraju kad se bebica rodi. Drzi se i probaj sto manje brinuti. Znam da je tesko... 
*Sara* sa zakasnjenjem cestitam velikoj curki rođendan.
*Iva* nek ti je sad lakse bez mucnina pa ces uzivati na dalje. *Zelena vilo* saljem ti jedan zagrljaj ohrabrenja i snagu da nam se uskoro javis i odbrojavas na listi. 
*Vubs* cestitam.

----------


## Giovi

Chiara da...koliko je brzo prosao ovaj tjedan toliko mi se petak cini daleko. ..  :Smile: 
Daj Boze da ti lista donese zeljeni plusiccccc...

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala *Giovi*. Ovaj mjesec je najmanja sansa, ali je ipak ima. Ma proci ce to dok kazes keks.  :Grin:

----------


## Natalie38

Vecer dame. Lijepu vam subotnu vecer zelim. Evo ja nudi nama trudilicama casu vocnog vina. Najbolje pase kad se posvadate sa muzem  :Smile:

----------


## Natalie38

Anka koliko si trudna? Ja se sjecam trena kad sam prvi put osjetila bebu. Prekrasno. To nikad necu zaboraviti.

----------


## KreMar

> Nivana,Kremar,Vlatka vibraaaaammm za plusiceeeeee...koja piski prva?


Kod mene pink spotting pa ništa od piškenja jer M samo što nije došla. 
Nivana, Vlatka...testiće i plusiće na sunceee!  :Very Happy:  

Mona, planiramo krajem ovog ili početkom sljedećeg mjeseca na put. U frmi sam već najavila godišnji i jedva čekam...možda nam se posreći ako promjenimo malo klimu!  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Chiara, vratila si se!  :Smile:  Vidim u potpisu da jenu planu u cetvrtom ivf, zelim da ti ne zatreba! 
Hvala na čestitkama. To vrijeme leti, danas vec tjedan dana od rođendana. 

Narancice, vjerujem da nije bili lako čuti za srčanu manu..., a opet sigurno je bolje da su je odmah uočili. Ne znam točno o kojoj se radi, nadam se da je nesto matične rješivo tom operacijom. 

Nivana, podrzavam te ta 35dc skroz!

Natalie, posvađane s muzem, ali i dalje bez M?

Svim ostalim curama zelim laku noc!

----------


## Nivana

dobro jutro ženske...kakva je to bila subota svi posvađani s mužem...biće da je to bilo nesto u zraku...

nudim kavu koju fala nebesima pijem sama i u miru (mm oso rano) nisam se ustala ni da ga ispratim...

narančice ja saljem pozitivne vibre za malecku....( i moja mala je imala srcanu manu, otkrivena kad se rodila) ja sam suze lila...nije bilo potrebe za operacijom ali idemo skroz na kontrole... s tim da su rekli da ako ju pocne stezat u prsima ili poplavi sama od sebe ide na operaciju isti tren pri dolasku.... eto fala bogu nista vec 6 god...
mozda ni kod vas nece biti tako strasno 

vlatka drzim fige...za ¸plusić

chiara svaki mjesec postoji malar mini sansa...

sarasfati hvala na podrsci...

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 19.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 

giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~40.dc *ll*
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

*Odbrojavalice*:

mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## CHIARA...

Mami danas je 11 dc.  :Laughing:

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro curke. Nivana hvala na kavi, treba mi. Ne znam sta je vama bilo jucer u zraku, ali do Rijeke nije doslo.  :Wink:  Jos 2 dana do plusica?
Sara dobrodosla u ljubicice. I od tebe ocekujemo plusic.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Nivana hvala na kofi!

Chiara dobro došla na listu i neka ti donese sreću!

Sara dobro došla u ljubičice!

Ja mrzim ove zadnje dane ciklusa, grrr. Peru me valunzi, sve me nekako čudno probada, sise nije da me bole, punije su i onak kad ih dirnem zabole. Jučer i danas sam par puta osjetila neko pikanje u mmaternici. Od danas sam službeno luda.

----------


## Nivana

> Jutro curke. Nivana hvala na kavi, treba mi. Ne znam sta je vama bilo jucer u zraku, ali do Rijeke nije doslo.  Jos 2 dana do plusica?
> Sara dobrodosla u ljubicice. I od tebe ocekujemo plusic.


 da da u srijedu ujutro radim test...




> Jutro!
> Nivana hvala na kofi!
> 
> Chiara dobro došla na listu i neka ti donese sreću!
> 
> Sara dobro došla u ljubičice!
> 
> Ja mrzim ove zadnje dane ciklusa, grrr. Peru me valunzi, sve me nekako čudno probada, sise nije da me bole, punije su i onak kad ih dirnem zabole. Jučer i danas sam par puta osjetila neko pikanje u mmaternici. Od danas sam službeno luda.


skroz znam kako ti je...:D

----------


## MAMI 2

> Mami danas je 11 dc.


Znammm. Cijelo vrijeme sam o tome razmišljala i napišem 10.
Eto i zaboravna sam.

----------


## Vlattka

Dobro jutro, cure  :Smile: 
Ja radim test tek iduci ponedjeljak jer ranije bas i nema smisla s obzirom na uobicajenu duzinu ciklusa u zadnje vrijeme. Vec sam luda od cekanja, smijesna sam sama sebi. Mami, i ja mrzim zadnje dane. Nije samo stvar cekanja na test i slicno, nego se bas lose osjecam i jedva cekam da prodje, bila trudna ili ne.
Hrpa kojekakvih obaveza pa ne stizem nista, ni na forum. 
Drzim fige za sto skorije nove plusice svima!
Narancice, bit ce to ok :Wink:  Dobrodosla Ives!

----------


## MAMI 2

> Dobro jutro, cure 
> Ja radim test tek iduci ponedjeljak jer ranije bas i nema smisla s obzirom na uobicajenu duzinu ciklusa u zadnje vrijeme. Vec sam luda od cekanja, smijesna sam sama sebi. Mami, i ja mrzim zadnje dane. Nije samo stvar cekanja na test i slicno, nego se bas lose osjecam i jedva cekam da prodje, bila trudna ili ne.
> Hrpa kojekakvih obaveza pa ne stizem nista, ni na forum. 
> Drzim fige za sto skorije nove plusice svima!
> Narancice, bit ce to ok Dobrodosla Ives!


Da i ja se baš loše osjećam. Ko krepana kokoš.

----------


## marle

Jutro cure, evo i mene na kavi  :Coffee:  jučer bili dugo buni, tek se u 11 digla.

*chiara* da ti lista donese plus ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Mami* suosjećam  :grouphug:  ja sam tek 16dc a već sam na iglama - da li smo uspjeli ovaj ciklus ili ne.

----------


## Ives000

Ugodan dan curke, na kavu nisam stigla ali na rucak bi bas i mogla  :Mljac: 


*MonaLi* pa ti si mi jos tu????  Nista morat cemo te pogurati. Vrijeme je da i tebe vidim na trbusastim temama.  :Love:  kako si mi ti inace? 

*Anka* predivno!!!!Tako mi je drago zbog tebe. Uzivaj u svakom trenutku, meni sada jako fali taj osjecaj. Jer je nesto najdivnije na svijetu. ( i to zelim svima vama u skoroj buducnosti)  :grouphug:   koliko si sada trudna? 

*Narancice* zao mi je da vas je to tako snaslo. 
 Nasi prijatelji nisu ni znali da im beba ima taj problem. Zamisli tad sok za mamu.. odmah po porodu bebica zavrsila na operaciji. I naravno sve je super proslo.Bebica lijepo napreduje i kao da nista nije bilo. Ti si opet upoznata sa situacojom pa se mozete pripremiti na sve sto vas mozda cekam. Imaj vjere. I budi pozitivna. Drugog izbora nema. Reci cu ti samo da vjerujes u svoju bebicu jer su nevjerojatni borci. I tako mali.. ma vrijedni su svakog divljena. U mojim ste molitvama.  :Love: 

*marle* hvala ti. Sada smo dobro, hvala dragom Bogu. Curica je pokazala da je nevjerojatan borac i izborila se za svoju mamu i tatu. <3 
Kako si mi ti? Nisam pratila stare postove jer nisam imala vremna.  :kettlebell: 

Ko nam je sve trudan od stare postave?

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - ja sam ti ok za cudo, dogurala do IVF-a, cekam sada mengu i krećem sa pikanjem  :Smile:  kako ste vas dvije curke?  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Anka91

Ives ja sam ti sada u 27 tj. ali trudnoca je malo manja posto sam imala duge cikluse pa je ovulacija bila kasnija. Ugl stize nam jedan mali Noa.

----------


## sarasvati

> Sara dobrodosla u ljubicice. I od tebe ocekujemo plusic.





> Sara dobro došla u ljubičice!


Hvala, cure na dobrodošlici i ja sam poljubičastila! A ne bih se ni ja bunila na plusić.




> Ja mrzim ove zadnje dane ciklusa, grrr. Peru me valunzi, sve me nekako čudno probada, sise nije da me bole, punije su i onak kad ih dirnem zabole. Jučer i danas sam par puta osjetila neko pikanje u mmaternici. Od danas sam službeno luda.


A kod mene baš ništa se ne događa. Štrecne me ponekad, zabole leđa, jede mi se; ali to ništa nije neobično.

Vlattka, i tebi fige da dočekaš sljedeći ponedjeljak!

----------


## MAMI 2

Joj sara to ti je kod mene sve prolazno. Niš konkretno, svjesna sam da su šanse minimalne, al eto ponadam se. Ludaaaa.
Jutros sam išla pišat test, omg ludaaa. Na trenutak sam vidjela sjenu al je brzinom svjetlosti nestala.

----------


## sarasvati

Ma pusti sad jos test, jos nije ciklus završio. 
Sjena (!!!!!?)

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 20.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 

giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~41.dc *ll*
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

*Odbrojavalice*:

mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!
Kavica! Iako čisto sumnjam da je itko osim mene budan.

----------


## Natalie38

Dobro jutro mami. Nisi jedina. Hvala na kavici. 
Ovaj tjedan cu ti ja tako rano ujutro praviti drustvo  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

O jutrooo!

----------


## Nivana

jutro ženske.... evo ja gledam listu i zenske koje su bile isti dc prosli mjesec sad su vec debelo ispred mene......... ,mozda ipak ima nade ovaj put...7
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MAMI 2

Ima nadee!
Ima li simptoma? Kad piškiš?

----------


## iva_777

Jutro zemskeee!!

*Sarasvati* nisam jos punih 12 ali sam jako blizu. Danas nam je 11+3.

*Giovi* mucnince su pocele odmah  :drama: 

*Nivana Mami* idemo plusice na sunce.

*Chiara* ~~~~~~~~~ da je bas ovaj ciklus onaj dobitni.

*Narancice*  :Love:

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cureee...evo i kod mene kavica...  :Smile: 
Iva kod mene od simptoma su samo cice,vjetrovi i tirkizna mokraca i iscjedak...onda pocnem zabrijavati da nesto nije u redu..  :Sad:

----------


## iva_777

Nis se ne sekiraj. Sve navedeno je normalno. I cice i mokraca i pojacan iscjedak. A o vjetrovima da ne pricam. Ponekad se osjecam kao prava muskarcina koliko pustam  :Embarassed: .
Budi sretna kaj nema mucnina. Ja ih u prvoj trudnoci nisam uopce imala, u druge dvije nesto lagano i zanemarivo, ali zato je sad sve doslo na naplatu  :gaah:

----------


## Giovi

Moj dragi uziva sa mojim vjetrovima...ispustim mu jednog pa mu kazem: ventilacijaaaaa,onda mu ispustim jos jednog pa se derem: ljubavi upalila sam ti klimuuuuu...  :Very Happy: 
Imam osjecaj koliko iscekujem ovaj prvi pregled da sam trudna vec mjesecima... :-O

----------


## MAMI 2

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 


> Moj dragi uziva sa mojim vjetrovima...ispustim mu jednog pa mu kazem: ventilacijaaaaa,onda mu ispustim jos jednog pa se derem: ljubavi upalila sam ti klimuuuuu... 
> Imam osjecaj koliko iscekujem ovaj prvi pregled da sam trudna vec mjesecima... :-O

----------


## Munkica

Jutro svima!

Curkama iz gornjeg doma želim velike pluseve ovaj tjedan, a tebi *Giovi* da ti dani do pregleda brzo izvjetre  :Smile: 
Ostalim curama koje su "zaglavile" sa mnom u donjem domu, puno živaca i strpljenja.

Ovih par dana sam cijela šmrcava i noćima ne spavam zbog kašlja koji me ubija čim legnem. Stalno neki bolovi u maternici i jajnicima. Pokušavam ne promatrati simptome, koliko god to bilo teško, jerbo umislim svašta. Za betu sam naručena tek 31.3. ako u međuvremenu ne stigne užas. Bar će mi se žile na rukama oporaviti do tada. Izgledam kao narkoman.

----------


## Nivana

mami od mogucih simptoma vise negledam nista...ide mi na zivce meni je sve simptom...ali danas mi je krv na nos ničim izazvana iz obe nosnice..i naravno curke s vama sam u vjetrovima... živi užas..mm se samo krsti...i vice iseeeee
nema ni traga M, jucer sam vidjela bijelu sluz... neznam cemu bih to pripisala... piskim u srijedu ujutro..... danas test kupljen i stoji u pripravi... :kettlebell:

----------


## KreMar

Nivana, to zvuči obećavajuće! Čitala sam negdje da je krv iz nosa također jedan od simptoma! Držim figice!  :Smile: 

Kod mene sutra 3dc, stigla je glupača  :Sad:

----------


## Giovi

Vecer...  :Smile: 
Chiara jedan dan manje...
Nivana hoces izdrzati do srijede?
Kremar zao mi je zbog glupace,ali vjerujem da ce ubrzo i tvoj plusic...
Munkica ja se nadam da nece stici do tad i da ce te beta baciti na guzu...

----------


## sarasvati

> jutro ženske.... evo ja gledam listu i zenske koje su bile isti dc prosli mjesec sad su vec debelo ispred mene......... ,mozda ipak ima nade ovaj put...


Ja stvarno iščekujem tu srijeduuuu!




> Moj dragi uziva sa mojim vjetrovima...ispustim mu jednog pa mu kazem: ventilacijaaaaa,onda mu ispustim jos jednog pa se derem: ljubavi upalila sam ti klimuuuuu... 
> Imam osjecaj koliko iscekujem ovaj prvi pregled da sam trudna vec mjesecima... :-O


Ja ih se ne sjecam iz trudnoće, ali u vrijeme intezivnog dojenja.... auuuuu  :Embarassed: 

Munkice, često mi svi iz ljubičastog doma u donjim dom pa ispočetka  :Smile:  Nadam se da ćete beta 31.3. ugodno iznenaditi (što sam propustila, zašto si naručena na betu?)

Kremar, drž'se!

----------


## Munkica

Sarasvati, naručili su me 16 dana iza štoperice.

----------


## sarasvati

Ti si u postupku! Nekako sam to propustila.

----------


## marle

> Joj sara to ti je kod mene sve prolazno. Niš konkretno, svjesna sam da su šanse minimalne, al eto ponadam se. Ludaaaa.
> Jutros sam išla pišat test, omg ludaaa. Na trenutak sam vidjela sjenu al je brzinom svjetlosti nestala.


jesi ponavljala test  :fige:

----------


## Nivana

giovi što mi se više blizi zacrtani dan to me je vise strah... 
bas osjecam tamo neki duboki strah...
sarasfati...  :Trči:  sace to proci...jos danas...

----------


## Nivana

i naravno sluzim svima neku kavu , ili sebi čaj za smirenje..... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure...evo kavice bez kofeina...ja se probudila nervozna kao pas...ugristi cu nekoga... :-O

----------


## sarasvati

Jutro!

Nivana, hvala, uzimam čaj. Giovi, hoćeš kost?  :Laughing:  Ti sutra imaš pregled? 
Meni se čini da ja neću ni dočekati sutra za početak novog ciklusa, bućka se nešto u trbuhu.

----------


## Giovi

Bas sam razmisljala da uzmem manjem psu sad... :Very Happy:  
Pregled mi je u petak...sutra je NIvanin dan...  :Wink: 
A buckati bi se moglo svasta...

----------


## sarasvati

Ma znam da se može bućkati svašta, ali trenutno je baš osjećaj bućkanja M. 
Zapamtila sam da je Nivana sutra (i moj ne/dan M), ali sam nekako krivo zapamtila da je tebi 22.3.

----------


## Giovi

Jel znas da je i meni bio osjecaj buckanja kao pred M na dan kad sam je trebala dobiti? Samo inace taj pritisak traje par sati i onda bi procurila a ovaj put je taj pritisak trajao cijeli dan...  :Wink:  
Znaci imamo dva potencijalna plusica za sutra...  :Very Happy:

----------


## tocekica

Jutro, evo mene opet na listi i to danas *4DC*

----------


## sarasvati

Giovi, ako ne dode do sutra, ja piškim tek za koji dan. Nećemo trčati pred rudo. Ja sam Nivanin stil  :Smile: 

Bok, točekica!!!   :Bye:

----------


## Giovi

Tocekica grlim...
Sara kad ne dodje piski u petak da napunimo forum dobrim vjestima...Chiara kako kratis vrijeme cekanja?  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Plusiće na sunce ovaj tjedan Sara i Nivana  :Smile: 

Ja opet imam temperaturu  :Sad:  Svi simptomi bolesti već davno nestali i 6. dan za redom 37,3. I to baš danas kad imam ispit iz nizozemskog. Prestara sam više za ispite. A i pomalo lijena  :Smile: 

Sarasvati, ja sam na klomifenima i ciljanima još do 5 mjeseca.

----------


## sarasvati

Mislim da ja nisam ni bila s vama u petom mjesecu. Zapravo nisam sigurno. Prikljucila sam se nakon spontanog, a to je bilo u devetom.
Može plusić. I tebi ga želim.

----------


## Nivana

> Bas sam razmisljala da uzmem manjem psu sad... 
> Pregled mi je u petak...sutra je NIvanin dan... 
> A buckati bi se moglo svasta...


sutra mi je dan D za radit test, a u  četvrtak idem doktorčiću...valjda cu mu imati nesto za reći--- :Laughing: :

i da sara ja sam par puta piskila na dan ocekivane i uvijek dode taj dan popodne...msm gluposti ziva za mene...a sad ajde valjda cu izdrzati do sutra...

evo sad se gleda karakter...ja sama sebi...

----------


## November

Bok cure!

Meni je M prošla, nisam je ni osjetila, gadura, kad je tako neprimjetna ne mora ni doći onda!!!!

Vidim neke svađe sa vašom gospodom, e pa i mi smo zakrvili za vikend haha i to baš onako...Pošteno!

Danas idem kupiti crveni zdravac da i to čudo isprobamo.

----------


## Nivana

> Mislim da ja nisam ni bila s vama u petom mjesecu. Zapravo nisam sigurno. Prikljucila sam se nakon spontanog, a to je bilo u devetom.
> Može plusić. I tebi ga želim.


ja mislim da sam dosla 10-11 mjesec...mi smo novakinje..:D

----------


## Munkica

Nisam ni ja bila  :Smile:  Ovo je DO 5 mjeseca. Budućnost  :Smile: 

I ja sam se priključila negdje u 10. mjesecu. Rookie!

----------


## sarasvati

Ups, kako ne čitam s razumijevanjem! 
Nivana, naravno da ćeš izdržati do sutra. Pa gle do kad si izdržala, kako ne bi do sutra!
November, ne znam sto je crveni zdravac.

----------


## Nivana

a danas sam si zadala more posla, tako da nemam previse vremena za razmisljanje o testu, samo u pauzi skicnem ovdje....mislim da necu ni spavat nocas...  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
ali nikako da odgurnem taj strah, skroz je nekak iznad mene i kao da me gazi... 
sutra cu odahnit pa sta bude.

----------


## November

sara crveni zdravac je čaj, pije se šalica dnevno, oba partnera.

----------


## Munkica

Čitam tvoj post, i mislim si: "Što i ti imaš test iz nizozemskog?"  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Stvarno sam rapidno poglupila. :facepalm:

----------


## MAMI 2

> jesi ponavljala test


Ne, nema potrebe, počeli brljavljenje.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 21.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 

giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~42.dc *ll*
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

*Odbrojavalice*:

Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Ola komadi!
Točekice dobro došla nazad!

Sara, Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~ za +!

----------


## Anka91

Sad citam vase kom o vjetrovima i sjetim se sebe. Meni je to bio jedini znak da se nesta dogada a sve ostalo je bilo kao pred M. Jedino se nisam mogla suzdrzati od vjetrova bilo me sramota vise. I eto nas vec u 27 tj danas smo bili na kontroli i imamo malo manje od 1kg

----------


## marle

*mami*  :Sad: 

*nivana* , *sarasvati* sretno cure,da m ne dođe ~~~~~~~

*anka* baš leti vrijeme. meni se sve nekako čini da smo se nedavno veselili tvojem + a ti već 27 tjedana  :Smile: 

*ives* ja sam ok,jos uvijek u iščekivanju svojeg plusa ali nadam se da stiže s proljećem.

----------


## sarasvati

Hvala, cure!
Ja se veselim sutrašnjem Nivaninom plusu!  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Mami, dobrodošla u ljubičice!  :mama:

----------


## KreMar

Evo cure kavica, čaj da vas čeka kad se probudite.

----------


## KreMar

Mami, meni možeš zabilježiti 4 dc...opet sam u donjem domu

----------


## sarasvati

KreMar, zao mi je. I dalje kod mene osjećaj kako cu te i ja danas slijediti. 
Hvala na kavi, ali cajopija. Morat cu crni skuhati da mogu vidjeti kad nam Nivana piše!  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure...ja kavu...danas sa kofeinom...
Kremar grlim...sara nista nece doci...  :Wink: 
Nivana cekamoooooooooo!!!!

----------


## Nivana

prijavljujem da M jos ni traga, test NEGATIV ........
razočarana...osjecam neko olaksanje sto sam radila test ali eto sutra ce i doktor reci svoje.....

----------


## Giovi

Nivana sjeti se moje price o ludoj djevojcici...i nakon pozitivna dva clear blua kinez je i dalje pokazivao negativno... tako da dok nema M nista nije gotovo...  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

vidjet cu mozda sutra ujutro napravim jos jedan... bit ce te obavijesteni  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## marle

*nivana* , *KreMar* cure žao mi je  :Sad:  

*Nivana* koji si test piškila?

----------


## sarasvati

Neeeeeeeee! Koji test? A veliki dc vec...  :Undecided:

----------


## Munkica

Žao mi je, Nivana! Već sam nekoliko puta bila u takvim situacijama. Taman se ponadaš, a onda minus... Nadam se da je ovaj puta test kriv  :Smile: 

Meni 22 DC i počela sam već mrljaviti. Najranije do sada. Vidjet ću kakvo stanje će biti sutra, jer s tim mrljavljenjem nikad ne znam koji je dan ciklusa.

----------


## Vlattka

Nadam se da je neka greska, nikad ne znas....A mozda je rano ako je ovulacija vise kasnila, ako ponovis za tjedan dana mozda bude plus.
U svakom slucaju, divim se svima vama koje imate zivaca cekati. Ja testiram i kad znam da je prerano :D Ovaj mjesec sam ipak odlučila cekati do 14. dpo. Da dulje cekam, eventualno bih izdrzala do 15. :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

kupila u dm-u pise First sign, ljubicasta kutija...bas stapic i dva prozorcica... :Sad: 

al uopce nemam neke signale da ce m doci ili da nece...bas skoro nisam bila ovak zbunjena...nikad mi nekasnim toliko...ajde 1-2 dana...al vec ovoliko

 jucer sam imala nekakav iscjedak dost se i rastezo-bjelkast do proziran, danas opet bijeli ...na rublju ostaju žuti flekovi..

vidjet cu sutra kod ginica...valjda necu pomahnitat do sutra...valjda nece ni doci da pregled obavim u miru....

----------


## Bajbiblue

Curke, ja sutra radim inzulinemiju i ogtt.. imam ogromnu brigu,jer svaki put kad vadim krv lose mi je i nesvijesti.mi se.. A.sad 5 puta moram..

A sto se mora, mora se  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Bajbi, reci prije vađenja krvi da se tako osjećaš i zamoli ih da ti daju malo više vremena da dođeš k sebi. Možda nećeš morati ustajati pa će ti biti lakše.

----------


## sarasvati

Nivana, zbunj...  :Sad:  A da otrčim do ljekarne po neki ni najjeftiniji ni najskuplji? Nema ni onih sjena? Valjda nije neka upala. 

Bajbi, ja se jako bojim vađenja krvi i trudnoća me malo ohrabrila jer sam tad morala vise puta vaditi i ovaj spontani. Kao mala sam se rušila pa sam taj dio uspjela poslihtati u glavi.

----------


## MonaLi

Bajbi - a morat ces popiti i glukozu nakon prvog vađenja. Meni je bilo muka malo nakon toga :/ sretno  :Smile: 

Pozz curke, ja jos cekam mengu i onda pikanje  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nivana

> Nivana, zbunj...  A da otrčim do ljekarne po neki ni najjeftiniji ni najskuplji? Nema ni onih sjena? Valjda nije neka upala. 
> 
> Bajbi, ja se jako bojim vađenja krvi i trudnoća me malo ohrabrila jer sam tad morala vise puta vaditi i ovaj spontani. Kao mala sam se rušila pa sam taj dio uspjela poslihtati u glavi.


baš to  big zbunj....

----------


## Anka91

Nivana nije da te tjesim ali meni je kad sam radila taj test iz dm-a sto imaju dva u kutiji prvi pokazo minus ,drugi plus posto sam oba uronila u mokracu. I onda sam isla u apoteku po jos jedan

----------


## Bajbiblue

Hvala curke na savjetima. Meni je jos gore jer se napatim I ja, i oni.. tesko mi izvade krv, ne mogu vene da pronadju..

----------


## marle

A meni jednom na tom testu iz dm-a nije bilo ni kontrolne crte. Da li si kupila kutiju s dva testa? Mozda da ponoviš sutra ujutro.

----------


## sarasvati

Iako sutra ideš kod doktora i nema vise zabune. Kad je pregled?

----------


## sarasvati

Mozda bi bilo bolje da sam ipak i ubacila citat na koji se odnosi moja gornja izjava :D

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 23.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 

giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~44.dc *ll*
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 37.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

*Odbrojavalice*:

Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!

Kavica je kuhana! Ima i čaja!

Kremar grlim!

Nivana ponovi test!

----------


## sarasvati

Jutro, ranoranilice! Treba mi crni, naravno  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

> Nivana nije da te tjesim ali meni je kad sam radila taj test iz dm-a sto imaju dva u kutiji prvi pokazo minus ,drugi plus posto sam oba uronila u mokracu. I onda sam isla u apoteku po jos jedan


ja sam bas uzela stapic s prozorčićima... jer me te trakice zbunjuju...:D

----------


## Nivana

> Jutrooo!
> 
> Kavica je kuhana! Ima i čaja!
> 
> Kremar grlim!
> 
> Nivana ponovi test!


necu ponavljat danas test, idem u 16:000  kod doktora pa cu vidjeti sve kod njega.....ako mi nebude radio UZV budem kupila test da napravim za vikend...

inace dobro jutro...i dalje nema M, osim ponekad neki manji pritisak....

----------


## Nivana

vlatka, sara..mami... drzim vam fige...  koja je od vas prva na testiranju...

ajme koliko sam sad postova izbacila...uopce ne razmisljam da sve strpam u edan nego samo ,,,,ŠALJI 

nezamjerite, danas sam exstra zbunjena i vjerojatno cu biti nervozna...

----------


## sarasvati

Meni je treci dan da cijeli dan osjecam da cu bas taj tren prokrvariti. Jos nije M dosla. 
Cekamo 16:00.

----------


## Nivana

> Meni je treci dan da cijeli dan osjecam da cu bas taj tren prokrvariti. Jos nije M dosla. 
> Cekamo 16:00.


neznam tko je napetiji, ja sto idem na pregled ili vi koje cekate....... :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
jedva sam se naterala da se narucim, a eto na kraju dobro dode

----------


## Giovi

Jutrooooo.... nivanaaaa cekamoooo 16:00...  :Smile: 
Chiara di si nestala? I mi smo dan do cilja... :Wink: 
Drzim fige za jos koji plusic...ajmo cure pripremite se za plusiceeeeeee... :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Dobro jutro. Za ogtt test pojedini laboratoriji imaju već pripremljeni prah glukoze s limunskom kiselinom koja onda značajno smanji osjećaj slatkoće i puuuuno ju je lakše popiti. Ja sam radila ogtt u petak, ali na vježbama i rezultati su pokazali da bi morala ipak do labosa na temeljito ispitivanje.

----------


## sarasvati

Tocekica, radila ogtt na vježbama? Kakvim?
Nivana, ja cak i nisam nesto napeta. U subotu je (opet) slavlje pa sam u organizaciji.

----------


## Nivana

giovi eto stize i tvoj dan...izdrzala si..
zenske meni je jucer bilo ravno 5 tjedana od zadnje M, sta bi doktor mogao vidjeti?

----------


## tocekica

> Tocekica, radila ogtt na vježbama? Kakvim?
> Nivana, ja cak i nisam nesto napeta. U subotu je (opet) slavlje pa sam u organizaciji.


Na faksu smo imali vježbe ogtt-a pa sam se pridružila studentima u bockanju

----------


## sarasvati

Meni je na 5+2 vidio gestacijsku vrećicu sa zumnjancanom vrećicom i sitnim odjekom embrija.

----------


## sarasvati

Ti si profesorica na medicini?

----------


## tocekica

> giovi eto stize i tvoj dan...izdrzala si..
> zenske meni je jucer bilo ravno 5 tjedana od zadnje M, sta bi doktor mogao vidjeti?


~~~~da se vidi gestacijska vrećica, ali i ako ne vidi ništa, a ti nemaš M onda možebit da si imala kasnu ovulaciju...zapravo bi bilo najbolje da izvadiš betu.

----------


## tocekica

> Ti si profesorica na medicini?


ne, dr.med.dent na doktoratu na fiziologiji

----------


## Munkica

Ajooj, doktorat. Čim se sjetim tog razdoblja, dođe mi da se zavučem u krevet i pokrijem preko glave  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Giovi, Nivana sretno  :Smile: 

Moje smeđarenje od jučer skroz nestalo. Ne želim ni pomisliti da je to moglo biti implantacijsko krvarenje  :Smile:

----------


## marle

> Meni je treci dan da cijeli dan osjecam da cu bas taj tren prokrvariti. Jos nije M dosla.


sara, a kada nam ti piškiš? 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure. Drzim fige svima vama koje nesto cekate. Nek vam M ni ne dođe.  :Very Happy:  *Mona* stalno si mi u mislima i jedva cekam da krenes. 




> Jutrooooo.... nivanaaaa cekamoooo 16:00... 
> Chiara di si nestala? I mi smo dan do cilja...
> Drzim fige za jos koji plusic...ajmo cure pripremite se za plusiceeeeeee...


*Giovi* nemam nista pametnog za napisati pa vas samo citam, ali tu sam. Drzim fige tebi za sutra i da nam se javis sa lijepim vijestima. Meni sutra nije neki jako bitan dan. Samo idem na dogovor. Mozda mi i utz obavi.

----------


## Vlattka

Nivana, drzim fige! Meni su ovako kao i Sarasvati vidjeli na UZV, imala sam neko lagano krvarenje i isla na hitnu. 

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bajbiblue

Tocekice moja smjesa je bila pre pre pre preslatka. Fuuj! A bas mogu slatko al ovo je bilo previse.. uglavnom izboli me.. dva puta uspjeli iz vene, ostala 3 puta iz prsta jer je vise nemoguce bilo iz vena..

Samo neka je proslo, koliko sam ja iscrpljena, mislim da su i oni..

----------


## Nivana

sad bas gledam svoj kalendar i biljeske i 3.3. sam imala onu obilnu sluz koja se rastezala skoro do koljena....tad smo imali i odnos...a mozda je mogla biti dan dva iza toga... nevjerujem da je kasnije bila...
a necu previse nagadati vidjet cu sta bude bude...

----------


## Vlattka

Ja sam se stalno bojala tog ogtt-a jer inace mrzim jako slatke stvari. Imala sam srecu pa nikad nisam radila tu pretragu, a nadam se da ni necu jer bih se vjerojatno isti cas izbljuvala :/

----------


## sarasvati

> ne, dr.med.dent na doktoratu na fiziologiji





> sara, a kada nam ti piškiš? 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Ja jos cekam. Jucer je trebala doci, tako da nine u nekom velikom kašnjenju. Iako je bila točna u dan u zadnje vrijeme, ako ne dan ranije. Ali taj osjećaj da ce svaki trenutak me jos nije napustio. 
Jos cekam. Ako ne dođe, mislim da necu prije nedjelje. Slavimo u subotu pa mi draze tako.

----------


## sarasvati

> ne, dr.med.dent na doktoratu na fiziologiji


To je tesko i za ponoviti :D




> sara, a kada nam ti piškiš? 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*sarasvati* navijam iz prikrajka  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Nivana čekamoo!

Moja m krenula.

----------


## sarasvati

> *sarasvati* navijam iz prikrajka


Tenks :pus:

Mami, tvoja M dan ranije. I sad ispočetka. Grlim. 

Nivanaaa!

----------


## Bajbiblue

Ja sam dobila nalaz, i po rezultatima imam insulinsku rezostenciju. Prokleta bila.. jer je na taste bilo 5.7, a nakon dva sata 19.7..  :Sad:

----------


## sarasvati

Kaj to znaci?

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Kaj to znaci?


Krv ne razgradjuje insulin, uzrokuje svasta izmedju ostalog policisticne jajnike, izostanak ovulacije.. I moze da utice u jakim mjerama na spontane i razvoj ploda.. ja sam skoro mjesec dana na ishrani koja se zove insulinska ili ishrana prema glukonrmijskom indexu. 4 kile izgubila. 

Sad cu terapiju dobiti sigurno tj. Siofor

----------


## marle

bajbiblue  :Sad:  žao mi je zbog nalaza. vjerujem da će terapija odraditi svoje i da će se stanje vratiti u normalu.

nivana nadam se da imaš dobre vijesti s pregleda!

----------


## MonaLi

Bajbiblue -moja frendica nije mogla duže ostati trudna i ispostavilo se da ima isto inzulinsku rezistenciju. Ne znam koju je terapiju dobila ali za 2 mjeseca je ostala trudna  :Smile:  bitno je da si otkrila razlog koji te koči, sve si bliže cilju. Ja isto pijem siofor i moram te upozoritida su nuspojave teške... ja skoro 2 mjeseca nisam mogla jesti i povraćala sam od mučnina. Ali to je SUPER lijek i držim ti fige za dalje  :Smile: 

Chiara - i ja mislim na tebe, kak si? Hehe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Bajbi, zvuci grdo, ali iskustva drugih cura zvuče kao da je stvarno rješivo uz terapiju!

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Bajbiblue -moja frendica nije mogla duže ostati trudna i ispostavilo se da ima isto inzulinsku rezistenciju. Ne znam koju je terapiju dobila ali za 2 mjeseca je ostala trudna  bitno je da si otkrila razlog koji te koči, sve si bliže cilju. Ja isto pijem siofor i moram te upozoritida su nuspojave teške... ja skoro 2 mjeseca nisam mogla jesti i povraćala sam od mučnina. Ali to je SUPER lijek i držim ti fige za dalje 
> 
> Chiara - i ja mislim na tebe, kak si? Hehe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mona Li, da.. jos mi ostaje histeroskopija , nje se uzasno plasim..  :Sad:  
Kad budu to radili vjerovatno ce raditi I propuhivanje jajnika.. I da. Fakat ne kontam zasto se svi cude sto pijem terapiju za TSH iako je on 3,53.. ipak nije promasio referentnu vrijednost.. 

Sarasvati: Kazu da jeste..  :Smile:  vidjet cemo.. kako si mi ti?

----------


## MonaLi

Tsh ti je 3,53? O pa to svakako moraš piti terapiju, kako ne..?  Koliko vec dugo pijes i kakav ti je nakon toga nalaz?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Tsh ti je 3,53? O pa to svakako moraš piti terapiju, kako ne..?  Koliko vec dugo pijes i kakav ti je nakon toga nalaz?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ne znam,jutros nisam popila jer sam morala vaditi inzulinemiju i ogtt.. pijem malo jace od mjesec.. kad odem sada sa ovim nalazom rekla mi je sredinom aprila da ponovimo,da vidimo jel se snizio.. pijem letrox 50 al pola tablete.. A i prolaktin je preko hiljadu kao navodno I njega bi letrox trebao sniziti.. pa sad.. vidjet cemo  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Inače pazite na razmak euthyroxa i siofora. Barem sat vremena neka bude. Ja sam pila euthyrox, pa nakon pola sata doručkovala i uz to siofor. Svaki dan u isto vrijeme užasni bolovi u crijevima. Kad sam pomakla siofor, sve bilo super

Inače nisam imala ni problema na navikavanje na njega,ali mi je dr rekla da ga uvodim postepeno, prvi tjedan čak samo pola tablete

----------


## MonaLi

Bajbiblue - svakako se prolaktin mora sniziti.Moguce da ti je prolaktin visok zbog tsh ili obrnuto. Trebao bi se i on sniziti uz terapiju. Vidjet ces. Svakako kad ces kontrolirati tsh provjeri opet i prolaktin jer su oni usko povezani.

Vrci- ja toliko tesko podnosim siofor da sam si smanjila terapiju sa dvije tablete na jednu dnevno. I kad popijem dvije opet mi muka :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam dugo dugo pila po tri dnevno  :Smile:  Samo sam u početku ponekad imala proljev. Sad pijem po dvije i nemam problema. Nekad čak popijem ne uz obrok nego npr uz keks i nema frke.
Ali moj tata ih isto pije, njemu također ne sjedaju najbolje (pije isto po 2x1 dnevno)

----------


## sarasvati

A gdje je Nivana...  :Sad:

----------


## MonaLi

Vrci - one se navodno piju obavezno uz veći obrok... jer inace nema smisla. Ne kužim zakaj iskreno al tak su mi rekli?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

A valjda zato što djeluju na inzulin, a on se proizvodi nakon hrane. No svejedno, nekad nemam 2 veća obroka uz koja bih mogla popiti (jer ako imam pola sata pauze Euthyrox-doručak onda ujutro ne pijem), pa uz bilo što što jedem popijem

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 24.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 

giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~45.dc *ll*
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 38.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc

*Odbrojavalice*:

Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!

Nivanaaa javi se!

Kavica i čaj kuhani!
Bajbiblue terapijom ćeš ti to brzo dovest u red.

----------


## sarasvati

Jutro! Crni caj uzimam, hvala! 
Ne sviđa mi se Nivanino nejavljanje..  :Sad:

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure...Nivanaaaaaaaa!?!?!   :Sad:

----------


## iva_777

Jutro!

*Nivana* plasis me  :scared: 

*Giovi*  :fige:  za prvi pregled

----------


## marle

*giovi* danas je pregled?kada ideš? sretno!

----------


## Giovi

Da,da.  U 9h... :Very Happy:

----------


## iva_777

Nemoj slucajno da nas i ti drzis ovako u neizvjesnosti  :oklagija:  :lool:

----------


## Giovi

A ne ne...ja kakva sam vjerojatno cu vam pisati jos sa njegovog stola...  :Very Happy:

----------


## sarasvati

Giovi, da javi nam!! Idem raditi, ali skicat cu povremeno! :D

----------


## Nivana

> A gdje je Nivana...


tu sam ja , čitam malo zaostatke...jucer nisam stigla...
bila kod doktora, covjek je malo stariji pa ne zamjeram...nista previse nije zagledo kaze aparat nemoze bas vidjeti toliko rano...ali dao mi je uputnicu za betu, i ja opet nocas nisam mogla oka sklopit... 
jutros sam isla vadit krv, ali nalazi ce tek oko podne...
sad sam dosla iz grada pa, muz otiso na posao ostavio malu jos je spavala, mi se mimoisli u sred grada, ja letim kuc a on na posao..mala sama...HAOOOOOOS

prvo me zvao da vidi ocu brzo kuc, pa me zvao za 30 sek da pita jesam bila kod dr, pa me opet zvao za 30 sek sta pise na nalazima...a odma sam mu rekla da nista do podne...bas je zbunjen

i da meni mob nesto nece da se spoji na internet pa tipkam samo kad se dofuram do kompa...

SORY ŽENICEEEE

----------


## Nivana

> Jutrooo!
> 
> Nivanaaa javi se!
> 
> Kavica i čaj kuhani!
> Bajbiblue terapijom ćeš ti to brzo dovest u red.


hvala na kavici, dobro mi dode... 




> Jutro cure...Nivanaaaaaaaa!?!?!


giovi sretno danas...~~~~~~~ za srceko

[QUOTE=iva_777;2970145]Jutro!

*Nivana* plasis me  :scared: 

*Giovi*  :fige:  za prvi pregled[/QUOTiva ni slucajno se ti nesmijese stresirat...

----------


## tocekica

Nivana, ako ti je test bio neg onda je možda bila kasnije O i zbog toga nije ni bilo moguće vidjeti GV. Jedna moja poznata je imala jako kasnu ovulaciju (iza 20DC) i negativni test te na uzv se nije ništa vidjelo s 5 ili čak 6  tjedana. Tek je beta pokazala da je T.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za poz betu

----------


## Munkica

Još ima nade, Nivana  :Smile:   :fige: 

Giovi, pa danas ćeš vidjeti srčeko  :Heart:

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro cure, danas mi je ročkas pa vas sve častim!!! Što god želite, kava, sok, pizza, burek, jastog... ma sve za vas  :mama:  :njam:  :pivo: 

*Giovi* - sretno i javi nam se odmah... svako malo ću viriti ovdje  :Smile: 

*Nivana* - držim fige za pozitivnu betu  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

Nivana drzim fige za betu!!!!
Giovi sretno!
Sarasvati, jos nema m? Ajmeeeee vibram.

----------


## Nivana

hvala vam curke....
giovi ja se nadam da si na stolu...a sto netipkas vjerojatno suze lijes od srece...jer taj 1.put kad cujes srce je neopisiv...
mona evo ja cu kave i daj neku jeftiniju ribu...neznam jastoga ni jest :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
sara.......ja drzim fige...kad si rekla radit test (nedjelju)...

----------


## Bajbiblue

Mona Sretaaaan rockas od srca ti zelim sve najljepse i sve ono sto zelis u tisini i duboko u sebi. Ljubim te  :Kiss:

----------


## Munkica

*Mona*, sretan rođendan! :Preskace uze:

----------


## Giovi

Ohooooo,Monaaa sretan ti rodjendan! Neka ti se ostvari ono sto najvise zelis...  :Wink: 
Ja gotova,bila prva na redu...nisam cula srce...ali sam ga VIDJELA!! 4mm smo sad. I 6+1 mi pise na slici a po mom kalendaru je 6+2...   :Smile: 
Jedan od dva mioma koja sam imala je i koji je sa vanjske strane je narastao za 1.5cm a drugog koji bi trebao biti unutra nije nasao. I to je to... :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

BETA <0.1
 :gaah: 

isplakala sam more suza od bolnice do kuce...15 min voznje suze nisu prestale, tak ni sad........

----------


## tocekica

Nivana  :Love:

----------


## Nivana

nikad nisam mislila da bi me to moglo tako pogodit kao sad...........dusa me boli......
mislim vjerojatno svi znate kako je to, ali eto.......

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala curke na čestitkama  :Kiss:  Valjda će se neka želja ostvariti u 31.godini  :Smile: 

*Nivana* - žao mi je, znam osjećaj negativne bete, isplači se i idemo dalje  :Smile: 

*Giovi* - aaaaaaaa slatkoooo... drugi put srčeko i opet veselje :D

----------


## Munkica

*Nivana*, žao mi je. Nije neka utjeha, ali ja sam prošli puta toliko tulila teti iz bolnice na telefon (i pri tom sam pokušavala biti smirena) da je jadna žena samo ponavljala da joj je žao. Odtuguj pa po veliku pozitivnu betu  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

Nivana bas mi je zao... :Sad:  grlimmm jakooooo... vidjeti ces da ce sljedeci mjesec biti beta kao kucaaaa!! 
Ja ne znam dali svi trebaju dati bas da se cuje ili ne ali meni je ovaj doktor pokazao tocno gdje se vidi i objasnio da je to treperenje srce koje kuCa...

----------


## Nivana

a masad samo nek M dode pa dalje.......
al nikad mi nije kasnila toliko...sad vec 6 dana preko svih mjera dopustenih kod mene...

----------


## Anka91

Giovi super, ja isto nisam cula tek mi je na zadnje dvije kontrole pustala da cujem. To valjda ovisi o dr.
Nivana jako mi je zao!
Mona zelim ti sve sto si i sama zelis!

----------


## Bajbiblue

Nivana zao mi je, ali vise srece sljedeci ciklus.. 

Da li se neko susreo sa slicnim, dakle danas sam digla.nalaz ogtt je dobar. A kod.insulina.pocetni insulin i nakon dva sata je ispod referentne vrijednosti.. dakle nizak..

----------


## iva_777

*Nivana*  :Love:  glavu gore. Isplaci se i vjeruj da tvoja mrvica samo sto se nije ugnjezdila kod mame.

*Mona* neka ti je najsretniji rodjendan, a slijedeci da docekas sa malim zamotuljkom u rukama  :mama: 

*Giovi* nekak si mislim da je vrijeme za novo odbrojavanje, kaj ne?  :Very Happy:

----------


## sarasvati

> Jutro cure, danas mi je ročkas pa vas sve častim!!! Što god želite, kava, sok, pizza, burek, jastog... ma sve za vas


Jasno ti je što ti želim. Zdravlje! Tebi. Zdravlje! Tvome partneru. Bebu! Vama. I može u nekim ranijim mjesecima 31. godine.  :Shy kiss: 




> Sarasvati, jos nema m? Ajmeeeee vibram.


Još je nema. Ali imam još uvijek taj osjećaj kao da će svaki tren doći. To je sad već četvrti dan da je osjećaj prisutan. A dio podsvijesti luta već pomalo u jednu stranu...  :iskušenje: 




> Ja gotova,bila prva na redu...nisam cula srce...ali sam ga VIDJELA!! 4mm smo sad. I 6+1 mi pise na slici a po mom kalendaru je 6+2...


Giovi, to su jako lijepe vijesti!! Ali nije bilo razloga da bude drugačije! Ovaj put si ga vidjela, sljedeći put ćeš čuti..., svaki put nešto!

----------


## sarasvati

Nivana....  :Love:  Grlim te. I opet te grlim. Šteta što se zbunj ovako razriješio. 
Je li doktor vidio nešto što bi mogao biti razlog kašnjenju? Što on kaže?

Tuguj, plači, odradi taj osjećaj. Ne može od njega pobjeći.

----------


## Giovi

Iva moram prouciti kako se otvara novo... :Laughing: 

Sara kad ti piskis?  :Grin: 

Chiara kako je prosao tvoj razgovor?

Nivana kada citam tebe kao da vidim sebe prvih par mjeseci pokusavanja,ljutnja,tuga,frustracije,suze...nema cega nije bilo...vjerujem da smo to sve iskusile...odgovor na pitanje kako se ne opterecivati previse sam ja nasla u tome sto je trudnoca nesto na sto mi nemamo pretjeran utjecaj (osim zaskakivanja partnera i zdravijeg zivota naravno  :Laughing: ) BUdi tuzna,isplaci se dobro,izvristi se negdje,izbaci to iz sebe i pripremi se za novi ciklus...znas da nakon svake kise dolazi sunce... :grouphug:

----------


## MAMI 2

Moba sretan rođendan! Neka ti se ostvare sve želje!
Nivana grlim.

----------


## CHIARA...

Bok curke. *Mona* sretan rođendan i nek ti iduci mjesec dođe poklon u vidu pozitivne bete.  :Zaljubljen: 
*Nivana* zao mi je. I ja znam kakav je to ruzan osjecaj kad vidis negativnu betu. Nek ti utjeha bude tvoja princeza.
*Sara* ~~~~~~ za tebe.
*Bejbi* ne znam nista o IR, samo se nadam da ces to brzo rijesiti i ostati trudna.
*Giovi* bas mi je drago da si vidjela bebicu i srceko. Hvala na pitanju, nije mi ni pregled obavio. Od 2 dc sam dobila injekcije koje si moram davati.

----------


## KreMar

*Nivana*, jako mi je žao...osjećaj mi je itekako poznat. Meni je kasnila M u 11.mj prošle god 6 dana i leđa su me rasturala, mislila sam to je to..ali nije bilo.  :Sad: 
Drži se, isplači se, glavu gore i hrabro naprijed!  :Kiss: 

*Goivi*, prekrasne vijesti! Ide novo odbrojavanje!  :Very Happy: 

Sretan rođendan *Mona*, nek ti se sve tvoje želje i željice ostvare!  :mama:

----------


## Giovi

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/91398-O...25#post2970425

----------


## Giovi

Ja se nadam da sam uspjela... :Smile:

----------

